# Trippy Music



## mescalinebandit420 (Sep 16, 2010)

i was wondering what different kinds of music everyone enjoys while trippin.


----------



## Karmapuff (Sep 16, 2010)

Click: https://www.rollitup.org/music/367443-good-dubstep-mix-download.html

Click: http://www.youtube.com/user/UKFDubstep

Click: https://www.rollitup.org/music/367781-paranoid.html


----------



## dam612 (Sep 16, 2010)

[video=youtube;oBmo5Ug9QSU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBmo5Ug9QSU[/video]
the whole cd is pretty good. anything aphex is dope as well
[video=youtube;2fmo1Sjn7dg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fmo1Sjn7dg\[/video]


----------



## moedownonit (Sep 16, 2010)

Bluetech and shpongle is what ive been into lately..


----------



## Reckless (Sep 16, 2010)

http://somafm.com/
http://www.psychedelik.com/
I like to just put something on and not really have to think about it..


----------



## schwa (Sep 16, 2010)

please do yourself a favor and check out a jamband from columbus called ekoostik hookah. they jam out and they have a bi-annual festival called hookahville. hookahville gets great acts such as warren haynes, the wailers, ratdog, les claypool, oakhurst and many more. best festival of the year. the link is from hookahville a couple weeks ago.

http://www.archive.org/details/eh2010-09-05.dubsbd.flac16


also listen to the dead!!!!

ready to get your face melted off??? if so listen to this. ekoostik hookah covering "pigs" by pink floyd.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjkKpQgtL9E


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 16, 2010)

dam612 said:


> [video=youtube;oBmo5Ug9QSU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBmo5Ug9QSU[/video]
> the whole cd is pretty good. anything aphex is dope as well
> [video=youtube;2fmo1Sjn7dg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fmo1Sjn7dg\[/video]


thats a bad ass mars volta song, I saw them live used to work at an ourdoor concert hall they were awsome I had never heard them before then either and practally forgot about them till now.


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Sep 16, 2010)

moedownonit said:


> Bluetech and shpongle is what ive been into lately..


hells yea. Sphongle is the bomb. one of my all time favorites next to Goa Gil.Astral Projection is badass too.


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Sep 16, 2010)

schwa said:


> please do yourself a favor and check out a jamband from columbus called ekoostik hookah. they jam out and they have a bi-annual festival called hookahville. hookahville gets great acts such as warren haynes, the wailers, ratdog, les claypool, oakhurst and many more. best festival of the year. the link is from hookahville a couple weeks ago.
> 
> http://www.archive.org/details/eh2010-09-05.dubsbd.flac16
> 
> ...


ill have to check them out. jambands are the best form of rock music there is. i like the string cheese incident too. there a awsome band. and the grateful dead is always a good idea.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 16, 2010)

Most def... Mars Volta pulls out some trippy psychedelic rock out of the cradle of death.... haven't seen a band like that in a while. Aphex twins has its many weird perks... definitely worthy of a listen when frying the ole noggin'! 

If you want your eyes to be dazzled my serene chants and waterfalls, palpitating drumming, then I suggest listening to Enigma


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 16, 2010)

Enimga or enigma?


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Sep 16, 2010)

Though on my latest trip, there was no way I could handle any, I used to always enjoy spinnin' up some Jungle and drum n bass wax no fuckin doubt. Classic shit though. 90's-early 2000's. I always enjoy Aphrodite, Andy C, DJ Hype to name a very few...

"The S.. The U.. the P, the E, the R... The S.. The H.. the A, the R, the P.. The S.. The H.. The O.. The O.. The T.. The E.. The R.. Super Sharp, Super Super Sharp, Super Sharp Shooter!"


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 16, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Let me edit that: Enigma


There was a german(or something) weird metal band that came up as enimga haha


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 16, 2010)

CaNNaBiZ CaNucK said:


> Though on my latest trip, there was no way I could handle any, I used to always enjoy spinnin' up some Jungle and drum n bass wax no fuckin doubt. Classic shit though. 90's-early 2000's. I always enjoy Aphrodite, Andy C, DJ Hype to name a very few...
> 
> "The S.. The U.. the P, the E, the R... The S.. The H.. the A, the R, the P.. The S.. The H.. The O.. The O.. The T.. The E.. The R.. Super Sharp, Super Super Sharp, Super Sharp Shooter!"


Hell yes, spin that oldskool DnB! Gotta love Goldie and Fully Cycle. But in all truth, in such a high versed state... jungle would be way too dynamic and confusing to be appreciated on such high grade acid!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 16, 2010)

DarthD3vl said:


> There was a german(or something) weird metal band that came up as enimga haha


Enigma is a popular ambient artist lols, not a head pounding rock band!


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Sep 16, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Hell yes, spin that oldskool DnB! Gotta love Goldie and Fully Cycle. But in all truth, in such a high versed state... jungle would be way too dynamic and confusing to be appreciated on such high grade acid!


Agreed! There would be no bloody way in hell that I could've handled any Jungz with WoW saturating my brain.. Not a chance.

And I'm pleased to learn you appreciate the DnB as well!


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Sep 16, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Most def... Mars Volta pulls out some trippy psychedelic rock out of the cradle of death.... haven't seen a band like that in a while. Aphex twins has its many weird perks... definitely worthy of a listen when frying the ole noggin'!
> 
> If you want your eyes to be dazzled my serene chants and waterfalls, palpitating drumming, then I suggest listening to Enigma


right on. ill have to check em out. where can i find sum of their stuff?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 16, 2010)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> right on. ill have to check em out. where can i find sum of their stuff?


Youtube is a good place to start! Enigma's "Rain Song" and "Mea Culpa" is breathtaking... many nights those sounds carried me to deep slumber's


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 16, 2010)

Possibly some of you indulge in the music featuring the sitar?

[video=youtube;29Rnc_ov8yI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29Rnc_ov8yI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Sep 16, 2010)

what kind of music is it? where could i listen to sum at?


----------



## moedownonit (Sep 17, 2010)

[video=youtube;8L4pyS6pq1I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8L4pyS6pq1I[/video]


----------



## moedownonit (Sep 17, 2010)

[video=youtube;8qt2WbfotkU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qt2WbfotkU[/video]


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 17, 2010)

[video=youtube;D2LK-zGfdUU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2LK-zGfdUU[/video]


I like this sphongle fan video, the song is chill to


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Sep 17, 2010)

hell yea. Shpongle is the essence of mind altering and spirit cleansing music. unbelievable.


----------



## moedownonit (Sep 17, 2010)

[video=youtube;pHK54iH2EFU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHK54iH2EFU[/video]
[video=youtube;ePbK_S7pyd8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePbK_S7pyd8&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;guJHRTeccTQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guJHRTeccTQ[/video]


----------



## moedownonit (Sep 17, 2010)

ya...ive spent many a long night expanding the old grey matter to some shpongle.......I would suggest anyone in the San FRan area see shpongle perform Oct 3. Infected Mushroom dj set also. Dj set by Hallucinogen also.


----------



## schwa (Sep 17, 2010)

ready to get your face melted off??? if so listen to this. ekoostik hookah covering "pigs" by pink floyd.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjkKpQgtL9E


----------



## moedownonit (Sep 17, 2010)

[video=youtube;Az0T8evwAI8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Az0T8evwAI8[/video]

one of my all time favorite bands


----------



## moedownonit (Sep 17, 2010)

[video=youtube;SkEyPjRT0zI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkEyPjRT0zI[/video]

I HIGHLY RECOMEND THIS FUCKING SONG!!


----------



## liblah (Sep 17, 2010)

OZRIC TENTACLES!! a trippy MUST


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 17, 2010)

[video=youtube;EiqFcc_l_Kk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiqFcc_l_Kk&p=4C9CB9C47F2B7E71&playnext=1&index=2[/video]

[video=youtube;wmin5WkOuPw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmin5WkOuPw&a=GxdCwVVULXdGa4VEZiiEveHmSs_wfiOi&list=ML&playnext=1[/video]

that video reminded me of this 

[video=youtube;MPaxMvNTAqs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPaxMvNTAqs[/video]
very funny


----------



## rastakolnikov (Sep 17, 2010)

I like beautiful music when tripping.

My fave album to listen to is Origin by Borknagar


----------



## boneyards (Sep 17, 2010)

Shpongle FTW!!!!

and pretty much any dubstep


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Sep 17, 2010)

hey rucca i like ur profile pic alot. no goa trance?


----------



## rucca (Sep 17, 2010)

i like anything good - generally think trance is too "long winded" i guess... play something to show me otherwise =)


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Sep 17, 2010)

look at darthd3vls reply its a video of shpongle pm me and let me know what u think of it


----------



## rucca (Sep 17, 2010)

oh i was just listening to all the sphongle in here. it is pretty cool and i'd play it like in the early morning maybe, but not my fav


----------



## Ichi (Sep 17, 2010)

I know it isn't electronic dance whoo-ha but I like to jam Flaming Lips and find it to be trippy....

This is pure brag and I apologize in advance. I got to catch Manifestation Celebration in Austin. At this Alex Grey and his wife did live paintings while that Sphongle band played live. It was wild. There were feather chicks and all kinds of mind blowing shit. Also I got to meet was Rick Strassman and Mitch Schultz the director of DMT: The Spirit Molecule documentary...which I got to see...but that is another story.

I had never heard Sphongle until that night.


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Sep 17, 2010)

dam ur a very lucky person. i live in texas but i wasnt able to make it to that show but i heard of it. there is very few good music like that every around here. and alex grey and strassman are awesome. besides them too i would wanna meet tim leary and alexander shulgin.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 17, 2010)

Lucky alex grey is Awsome


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 18, 2010)

Goa gil and Albert Hofmann

[video=youtube;epYlcJ3IHd0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epYlcJ3IHd0&feature=related[/video] 

haha


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Sep 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4gQP5r4IyU

Sorry for the redirect.. But worth it


----------



## Puffer Fish (Sep 18, 2010)

Some nice tracks no doubt ... Let me pull some of my favorite frequencies.
But what are you tripping on ?? As it matters.

[video=youtube;IddDWBpkzYg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IddDWBpkzYg&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;co67J3cUzy8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=co67J3cUzy8[/video]

[video=youtube;mUt5mkSrnXY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUt5mkSrnXY[/video]

[video=youtube;VvUyPUfmwNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvUyPUfmwNU[/video]

Caution, watch your bass !! (Dubstep)

[video=youtube;edEr-Zgsu9g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edEr-Zgsu9g&feature=sub[/video]


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 19, 2010)

Give your ear a big round of a plause _Puffer_... those are indeed some nice, syndicated frequencies... especially that of Pendulum... they roll out the FaT basses! No fucking stale basses in this mass spectrum section of things, its almost like the bass is swallowing me whole


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 19, 2010)

Let me reverse in the least obtrusive matter I know how. Eskmo just blew my mind... if having a out of body experience can occur naturally, then I think I just achieved it. Sick, brilliant shit PUFFER!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 19, 2010)

To add to the limelight... I'll like to shout out a somewhat trancey sub-genre of ambient group here... it's the type of music that you can dig your toes full of sand with! It can carry you to deep places... there known as "Sunlounger!"


----------



## Â«.kingcronic.Â» (Sep 19, 2010)

Haha...WHOA!!! You guess listen to stuff I wouldn't even have on as background music. I guess you guys are on the "HEAVY" psych's. DJ Screw never does me wrong when I'm leaning on a 4 or maybe 8 and smoking on a nice fat stanky blunt. 

[video=youtube;UWpZnaJRqCE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWpZnaJRqCE[/video]

[video=youtube;oOSUYSlL9CA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOSUYSlL9CA[/video]


----------



## Ichi (Sep 19, 2010)

DJ SCREW!!! H-Town Represent! lol.


----------



## moedownonit (Sep 19, 2010)

[video=youtube;StQUCDlpPm4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StQUCDlpPm4[/video]
[video=youtube;an7Y59oQUng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=an7Y59oQUng[/video]


----------



## Â«.kingcronic.Â» (Sep 19, 2010)

Ichi said:


> DJ SCREW!!! H-Town Represent! lol.


Yea mane! I just don't understand how some people can have all that techno shit blasting. Oh and there's no words lol, I need to hear a story from the S.U.C or the H.C.P

[video=youtube;5fuM3AkkiCk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fuM3AkkiCk[/video]

[video=youtube;XVOxDvCuByY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVOxDvCuByY[/video]

A lil old school Pat
[video=youtube;MIW2H-wgC54]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIW2H-wgC54[/video]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Sep 19, 2010)

Thank you for all the kind words NDA. I am a stickler for good sound.
Everything must flow in a chaotic way of sort. And every frequency as it might be used in a given piece ... has to serve a purpose.
It's not just about high and low frequencies ... 2 me it's more about the interpolation of such .... obviously garnished with _pink/white_ noises and other _harmonic frequencies_ and more importantly, _overtones_ ... which I firmly believe .... in the right combination .... produce the emotional response I am after. It is good that some of us can recognize the true craft in this genre of music. So give yourself a pat on the back as well.

(Track selection side notes)
The Pendulum drop at 0:42 is superb ... the intro is a bit to fast tho.
Eskmo produces a _sonic orgasm_ here to say the least .... this guy is to be watched in the future without a doubt ... as it seems he has found his way as of recent with the track at hand. (hard to describe that style for me ... what would you call it ? I wonder.)
Vangelis was chosen to illustrate an oldie which stood it's time (that track was released in 1995) creating a distinct mood.
Stellamara - Prituri Se Planinata (NiT GriT Remix) .....(navigate to 0:33) that reverb effect is fantastic. This track illustrates the beauty of acustics in marriage with synth in the best possible way. More importantly the mastermind behind that piece is _*NiT GRIT*_ who, if you like this type of music .... should be investigated further. 
Laid Blak - Red (Chasing Shadows Remix) was thrown in for the THC smokers (plus I found myself addicted to good dubstep as of recent) Mel lovez the Wobble wobble !!

Here is another one for ya kinda harder tho (been bouncing in my head for over a month now ... lol) _*Vaski*_ is God with a sexy twist (If one is into lyrics in music .... which I am not particularly/in general not fond of .... unless it's something special)
Some bad ass shit yo !!

[video=youtube;AALo7Zq1Tv0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AALo7Zq1Tv0[/video]


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 19, 2010)

Sorry homeboy if we dont' have that thuggish ruggish bone shit you're looking for... I love that type of gangsta shit too dawg as hell I reside in Southern Cali... .home of the lowrider 

But it's called trippy music for a reason, all that mainstream shit is highly unqualifable as tripped out music!


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Sep 19, 2010)

preach that shit ndangered. nobody wants to listen to rap while their mind is opening up to the psychedlic universe.


----------



## sirwolf (Sep 19, 2010)

mars volta
the doors
amon tobin
squarpusher
philip glass
wumpscut


----------



## Puffer Fish (Sep 19, 2010)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> preach that shit ndangered. nobody wants to listen to rap while their mind is opening up to the psychedlic universe.


Yup I second that. I find it hard to decompress and expand ... to Rap/Hip Hop when I consume fairy dust of any type.
Preachy/gangster lyrics just make me violent.
Don't get me wrong, there is nothing wrong with these genres at appropriate times and in the right places. Nor is there anything wrong with wanting to be violent. Rap brings that out in me.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 19, 2010)

As said, underground rap brings out the beast in me... not sure how suitable that'll be in a very obtuse state of mind


----------



## moedownonit (Sep 20, 2010)

yup Amon Tobin ...was listening to him in highschool...im 30 now..
[video=youtube;AXU5aUbJ_W8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXU5aUbJ_W8[/video]
[video=youtube;ybIJYnJaw60]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybIJYnJaw60&feature=related[/video]


----------



## buddygreenpgh (Sep 20, 2010)

http://www.goldencapproductions.com - a few of them are under the influence


----------



## buddygreenpgh (Sep 20, 2010)

o and i love hip hop, but i can't listen to rap when i'm tripping. i heard mike jones for the first time a while ago while tripping realllly hard on acid, and it wasn't pretty.


----------



## Â«.kingcronic.Â» (Sep 20, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> As said, underground rap brings out the beast in me... not sure how suitable that'll be in a very obtuse state of mind


 Eh...well it's different strokes for different folks. I can relate to the S.U.C so I like it, leanin' of codeine smokin on a blunt. But the mainstream part I disagree with. Juicy J and the S.U.C and for that matter Dj Screw didn't achieve mainstream attention. Most of them received local attention and attention from people who looked for them. (If theres alot of mistakes I drunk right yes at 11:52 in the morning)


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Sep 20, 2010)

[youtube]rfmLhRzgVMU[/youtube]

[youtube]9uY1jQkWwYE[/youtube]

I have great memories with these two tracks..


----------



## Johnny Retro (Sep 20, 2010)

Grateful dead, obviosuly. And dont just listen to 1 or 2 songs, listen to a whole live album and youll understand why. I recomend live at the cow palace
Phish
Radiohead
Some bassnectar or marty party
umphreys
Eoto
and shpongle


----------



## Johnny Retro (Sep 20, 2010)

o also this songs build up its crazy, great rollin song too [Youtube]QsP2gsVOxq0[/Youtube]


----------



## grow space (Sep 20, 2010)

[video=youtube;sjQHDgnYN3k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjQHDgnYN3k[/video]
I so much love this evil shit...also good liquid DnB is always Nice !


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Sep 20, 2010)

grow space said:


> [video=youtube;sjQHDgnYN3k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjQHDgnYN3k[/video]
> I so much love this evil shit...also good liquid DnB is always Nice !


fa sho. sum good dnb is always good. cant miss with Dieselboy either.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 21, 2010)

Ichi said:


> I know it isn't electronic dance whoo-ha but I like to jam Flaming Lips and find it to be trippy....
> 
> This is pure brag and I apologize in advance. I got to catch Manifestation Celebration in Austin. At this Alex Grey and his wife did live paintings while that Sphongle band played live. It was wild. There were feather chicks and all kinds of mind blowing shit. Also I got to meet was Rick Strassman and Mitch Schultz the director of DMT: The Spirit Molecule documentary...which I got to see...but that is another story.
> 
> I had never heard Sphongle until that night.


Don't want to derail this thread, but would love to hear more about your festival experience! I opt for you to open a seperate thread for just that occasion


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 21, 2010)

If you want your ears and senses to get all twisted... Listen to Pink Floyd's first album with Syd Barett, entitled "Pipers at the Gates of Dawn"... they mastered at the sound machine!


----------



## leirlic (Sep 21, 2010)

[video=youtube;LrKqReuYNuA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrKqReuYNuA[/video]


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 21, 2010)

no thanks bro


----------



## ANC (Sep 21, 2010)

Johny you will love Nori.
http://norisounds.com/?page=Music
Get the entheos set, it is very similar to what you posted above, quite a varied musical palet, from throat singing to cute jap girls.

Actualy there was a 1gb file on there which has all his sets in, I just saw he put on a new set I'm gonna grab now.

http://www.norisounds.com/music.html

I like Ozric tentacles for tryptamine and lysergic moods. Especialy Hidden step and Erpsongs.


----------



## LetricBud (Sep 21, 2010)

I know a good band...its called 

"Generic Sterotypical Hippie Indie Band'

Lol, jk...

If you're into ambient/no lyrics...which i am.

Look into the group: "Boards of Canada"


----------



## ANC (Sep 21, 2010)

hmm, yeah , boards are nice. 
Also Autechre for days when I'm stoned mechanicaly.

Also agree with the comment on pink floyd, I love all their stuff except for the wall, which I outgrew by the time I hit 17.


----------



## tommybobbin (Sep 21, 2010)

The Pink Floyd song Atom Heart Mother has a great memory for me. When I was around 16 me and my friend put on my dads vinyl of the album after smoking some nice hashish. We put on the side with Atom Heart Mother on it, a twenty odd minute instramental, and created a story between us, based on the music and themes in that song. Everything went perfectly and the experience ended up being like a trip. A few months ago and 8 years after we first listened to it I played it again with my friend, this time during a 2C-I trip. All the emotions we had the first time came flooding back. It was beautiful


----------



## ginjawarrior (Sep 21, 2010)

IMO you *cannot* beat a good bit of dark/forest psytrance from when the worlds all squiggly 
[youtube]NPEdYjMEEXc[/youtube]
[youtube]VaWu_7dkiVw[/youtube]
[youtube]D8vHV0z5ySk[/youtube]
[youtube]g1WyorQlayk[/youtube]
[youtube]yOFsnP97whE[/youtube]
[youtube]8DTKU0A_jEA[/youtube]

*PARVATI RECORDS*

sanaton audio
yggrdasill records are the cream of the crop for this sort of music


----------



## ginjawarrior (Sep 21, 2010)

bit of psy chill if thats bit dark for ya

[youtube]IkJECGaJrVo&NR[/youtube]
[youtube]RpXRT4fjG-4[/youtube]


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 21, 2010)

I dont like any thing pink floyd did after the wall including the wall, few songs on the wall are ok, favorite album was shine on you crazy diamond single release all 9 parts not just the 7 part from echoes,

also some tool like this zepplin cover
[video=youtube;BdQGSykj6vo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdQGSykj6vo[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdQGSykj6vo for those who prefer links


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 21, 2010)

ANC said:


> Johny you will love Nori.
> http://norisounds.com/?page=Music
> Get the entheos set, it is very similar to what you posted above, quite a varied musical palet, from throat singing to cute jap girls.
> 
> ...



I like this Nori stuff


----------



## Â«.kingcronic.Â» (Sep 21, 2010)

Post deleted/edited for difference? OP is a wormy cocksucka.


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Sep 21, 2010)

check out sum goa gil too. that old man makes the trippiest shit.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 21, 2010)

maybe check out owsleys favorite band Blue Cheer (the earlier the album the better)

I haven't ever listend to them while tripping but owsley did quite often


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 21, 2010)

«.kingcronic.»;4663812 said:


> Haha...WHOA!!! You guess listen to stuff I wouldn't even have on as background music. I guess you guys are on the "HEAVY" psych's. DJ Screw never does me wrong when I'm leaning on a 4 or maybe 8 and smoking on a nice fat stanky blunt.


You would if you had robot ears (Grandma's Boy)


----------



## ginjawarrior (Sep 22, 2010)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> check out sum goa gil too. that old man makes the trippiest shit.


yeah his compliation from last yeah V.A kali yuga is defintaly worth looking into


----------



## ANC (Sep 22, 2010)

[youtube]OLYoaq3L-Hc[/youtube]

[youtube]JmLs9Sqv9xQ[/youtube]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Sep 22, 2010)

Speaking of Enigma ... as I am long time fan .... have a go with this one !

[video=youtube;nMmJ6RCshDQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMmJ6RCshDQ[/video]

The truth speaks to me from peaceful places
gotta set the stage the right way, at a proper frequency ...
to hear it ... I get there with the right music.


----------



## `Dave (Sep 22, 2010)

[video=youtube;D2ZWUroAxUg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2ZWUroAxUg[/video]

Turn the bass up as well hehe


----------



## ataxia (Sep 22, 2010)

[video=youtube;IWbqz_PQOAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IWbqz_PQOAg[/video]

a song written by the great Psychedelphia band Bardo Pond.


----------



## ataxia (Sep 22, 2010)

[video=youtube;3GpEr0yzof0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GpEr0yzof0[/video]


----------



## MeanGreenFarmingMachine (Sep 22, 2010)

CHOPPED N SCREWED!!! .......best toker music man...

http://www.youtube.com/user/ThaRealHipHop2008?feature=mhum#p/c/199F15976466D978/0/6N8bjpxhwgU


----------



## moedownonit (Sep 22, 2010)

[video=youtube;cez5fQYT2Bk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cez5fQYT2Bk&list=QL[/video]
[video=youtube;B23-6G_cIEY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B23-6G_cIEY&list=QL[/video]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank you all for posting all these great pieces of music for me to discover and re discover once again.
Hats off to all who contributed !


----------



## itcanhappen (Sep 22, 2010)

SIMON PATTERSON- TAXI

[video=youtube;4munA1MecW0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4munA1MecW0[/video]


----------



## growdankbuds (Sep 22, 2010)

Nothing in general its weird for me cuz I never really know what the best music is until im there and then I know. Usually some type of funky trippy rock, but really anything but country and rap will do. Dude seriously though if im peaking on a clean roll and im listening to metallica I have so much energy I could just jump through my roof and land in my yard, and that is a good feeling


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 22, 2010)

Infected Doors lol.. love the keyboard solo at 2:15 and the slow part after
[video=youtube;QEaodmeOtuo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEaodmeOtuo[/video]


[video=youtube;UpXM0Z7U8c0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpXM0Z7U8c0[/video]


[video=youtube;9poJ_UP2kks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9poJ_UP2kks&feature=related[/video]


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 22, 2010)

I have to say this is my 2nd favorite thread on here after the medicine cabinet, so much good music I hadn't heard and some I had. rep to all who posted good shit!! If I can rep you that is some will have to wait


----------



## growdankbuds (Sep 22, 2010)

I like your style Darth


----------



## ginjawarrior (Sep 23, 2010)

DarthD3vl said:


> I have to say this is my 2nd favorite thread on here after the medicine cabinet, so much good music I hadn't heard and some I had. rep to all who posted good shit!! If I can rep you that is some will have to wait


glad you liked heres some more 

[youtube]c_P9iY-eQtM[/youtube]
[youtube]3QolRuiglFA[/youtube]
[youtube]m6XWoQw8veY[/youtube]
[youtube]FrX2OR5Bj3Q[/youtube]


----------



## Johnny Retro (Sep 23, 2010)

Darth that infected mushrooms shit the bomb! good find


----------



## Johnny Retro (Sep 23, 2010)

ANC said:


> Johny you will love Nori.
> http://norisounds.com/?page=Music
> Get the entheos set, it is very similar to what you posted above, quite a varied musical palet, from throat singing to cute jap girls.
> 
> ...


Missed this at first. Yea that entheos set is sick. Good post, now i get all this free music!


----------



## rucca (Sep 23, 2010)

[video=youtube;zol2MJf6XNE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zol2MJf6XNE&ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 23, 2010)

Johnny Retro said:


> Darth that infected mushrooms shit the bomb! good find


thanks Johnny R

liked them for a long time


----------



## ataxia (Sep 23, 2010)

One of my favs .... I'm sure a few other can relate..
[video=youtube;P82V5TEEVWc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P82V5TEEVWc[/video]


----------



## treehuger84 (Sep 24, 2010)

id suggest a big thumbs up to shpongle, celtic cross, dead can dance and any psy ambient!!!!!!!
fuck yeah bring it on!!!!!


----------



## ataxia (Sep 24, 2010)

treehuger84 said:


> id suggest a big thumbs up to shpongle, celtic cross, dead can dance and any psy ambient!!!!!!!
> fuck yeah bring it on!!!!!


 dead can dance .. tripped out sounding without the use of drugs


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 24, 2010)

If any of you fellows feel like tripping at the break of dawn, I highly suggest this producer:

_*DINKA

*_The slow and thumping progressiveness will lead you out of your own mind and into something that is foreign and cannot be explained!


----------



## Puffer Fish (Sep 24, 2010)

Yo NDA give this a wirl ...

Quick at first but it mellows out ... two tracks mixed together ...
I love the low bass passes at the mid/end ... aka '_Sinister Mood' of this track

_ _*System, Chase & Status - Hurt You*_

[video=youtube;y90W8rBUbeY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y90W8rBUbeY[/video]

[video=youtube;xpbE0_OJqjY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpbE0_OJqjY&feature=related[/video]

And if you are still in this groove ... check this one out !
The guy reaches some nice frequencies .. but it is loopy and it kinda goes nowhere ...

[video=youtube;2fE9Ai7kzl8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fE9Ai7kzl8[/video]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Sep 24, 2010)

Wow ...DINKA ... thank you for this one ... mind blown ...

[video=youtube;SW7HBi1knXo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SW7HBi1knXo&feature=fvw[/video]

[video=youtube;vB_5qHEbibQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vB_5qHEbibQ&feature=related[/video]

That is some serious sand music ...
Morning breaks are wicked ... best time 
Big space trippin ...


----------



## ginjawarrior (Sep 24, 2010)

prog psytrance

[youtube]sHht8kKmMiE[/youtube]
[youtube]8_NLB7bwiVY[/youtube]

bit of old fullon lol i got too much of this stuff keep remembering more

[youtube]BBMhto1x1Vo[/youtube]
[youtube]FKwtgXtRxZs[/youtube]
[youtube]sGwoTYM9xVo[/youtube]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Sep 24, 2010)

I can only take progpsy trance for a period of time tho.
AT times ... such frequencies put me in a frenzy 

I think the key for all these types ... is the venue/setting.

[video=youtube;6v917gennVE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6v917gennVE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Ichi (Sep 24, 2010)

ataxia said:


> One of my favs .... I'm sure a few other can relate..
> [video=youtube;P82V5TEEVWc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P82V5TEEVWc[/video]


Did you get to see them last year? It was fucking amazing. One of my top bands EVER, for sure.


----------



## ataxia (Sep 25, 2010)

Ichi said:


> Did you get to see them last year? It was fucking amazing. One of my top bands EVER, for sure.


 no didn't get to see them last year .... They only played a few dates in the U.S. and most sold out within hours. some of the footage from ATP in the UK was amazing. But yes of course ..One of my fav also.


----------



## ANC (Sep 25, 2010)

Puffer Fish said:


> I can only take progpsy trance for a period of time tho.
> AT times ... such frequencies put me in a frenzy
> 
> I think the key for all these types ... is the venue/setting.
> ...


Tara dum dum dum,
Tara dum dum dum, its a shamanic beat.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Sep 25, 2010)

You know it ANC !!
I find you wiser with every post you make
Hats off !


----------



## ANC (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks bro, you are very kind.






[youtube]YzRJrzV5CIY[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Sep 25, 2010)

Puffer Fish said:


> I can only take progpsy trance for a period of time tho.
> AT times ... such frequencies put me in a frenzy
> 
> I think the key for all these types ... is the venue/setting.
> ...


yeah i spent too much of my youth at psy parties now i get dissapointed when tripping if it has got a psy beat/ feel to the music, techno and house is good but not for a night out or psychedlics for me

how about suomi trance some of it can be cheesy as hell but it hits the spot on acid 

[youtube]R9g55VkPn0o[/youtube]
[youtube]-SikKZE_UUg[/youtube]
[youtube]bD7OeaviuWU[/youtube]
[youtube]UG_dnK3EmYs[/youtube]
[youtube]HKM16II7wF0[/youtube]
[youtube]QjuruthyObo[/youtube]

one of the cheesiest tracks i know but i defy you not to smile when tripping your tits off 
[youtube]1Q7msPY61_0[/youtube]


----------



## Ichi (Sep 25, 2010)

ataxia said:


> no didn't get to see them last year .... They only played a few dates in the U.S. and most sold out within hours. some of the footage from ATP in the UK was amazing. But yes of course ..One of my fav also.


Really...that is crazy. They charged $45-50ish a ticket and they couldn't sell out in Austin. They even dropped the door price to half and didn't sell out...weak sauce.


----------



## dylandestroy (Sep 25, 2010)

ANIMALS AS LEADERS
any song is amazing


----------



## KindGrower (Sep 25, 2010)

rucca said:


> [video=youtube;zol2MJf6XNE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zol2MJf6XNE&ob=av2e[/video]


Damn lol Animal Collective is my fav....I was just about to post this exact video lol.


----------



## KindGrower (Sep 25, 2010)

A few things I've been listening to.....Animal Collective, Modest Mouse, Galactic, Flying Lotus, Ghostland Observatory, My Morning Jacket, Glitche Mob, Here We Go Magic, Interpol, Iron and Wine.....and 2 others posted below.

Chromeo - Fancy Footwork... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I25YWZWLLEU

Pretty Lights - Hot Like Sauce http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62VASkbu1gw


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 27, 2010)

[video=youtube;6qSOhaV3-is]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qSOhaV3-is[/video]


----------



## Johnny Retro (Sep 27, 2010)

Bassnectar throws down. goin to see him oct 30th
[Youtube]NHXGCkGiHf4[/Youtube]
[Youtube]nhoJwHGb7OI[/Youtube]


----------



## moedownonit (Sep 28, 2010)

Seeing Shpongle and Infected this mo fucking WEEKEND!!!


----------



## moedownonit (Sep 28, 2010)

[video=youtube;IOZubUCYOc4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOZubUCYOc4&p=B1A08E83D416BD51&playnext=1&index=5[/video]
[video=youtube;ZNKS2ohqEAc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNKS2ohqEAc&feature=related[/video]


The first time i tried dmt i was listening to these.....


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 28, 2010)

Shamanic beats are the total tits 

Psyche trance sometimes is a bit much for me... venue settting is essential. Progressive house is sort of a new fad that is coming in, and I can't say I'm not enjoying it!


----------



## `Dave (Sep 28, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Shamanic beats are the total tits
> 
> Psyche trance sometimes is a bit much for me... venue settting is essential. Progressive house is sort of a new fad that is coming in, and I can't say I'm not enjoying it!


Went to this festival called Wave form, is psy trance orientated.. haha a lot of funny hippies there. But overall such an amazing festi theres so many cool lights/back drops and shiit, well trippy festival  love it


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 28, 2010)

1200 micrograms.
check them out!!!
they are like old infected but more of a shpongle side.
its great stuff to listen to no matter what.
but its my trippin favorite.

anyone ever heard this track?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FIYvnBC8_c&feature=related


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 28, 2010)

anyone know any histroy of simon posford?
its obvious dmt and lsd are a big influence but what's his whole story?
id like to know. itd be interesting.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 28, 2010)

simon posford is shpongle for all your retard babies out there


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 28, 2010)

Anything related to Dmt is interesting


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Sep 28, 2010)

tru that sir. those are the 3 normal letters but put together they re beautiful. and its not just simon posford in Shpongle check out Raja Ram too. i just got the new Ott cd,Syklon, too and i think its flawless.


----------



## KindGrower (Sep 28, 2010)

moedownonit said:


> [video=youtube;IOZubUCYOc4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOZubUCYOc4&p=B1A08E83D416BD51&playnext=1&index=5[/video]
> [video=youtube;ZNKS2ohqEAc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNKS2ohqEAc&feature=related[/video]
> 
> 
> The first time i tried dmt i was listening to these.....


Hellz yeah, first time I tripped on DMT i was listening to devine moments of truth by shpongle....haha get it DMT Divine Moments of Truth lol awesome


----------



## `Dave (Sep 28, 2010)

[video=youtube;-qkRprO6oBM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qkRprO6oBM[/video]


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 29, 2010)

Since I've been putting out some sand blasters... I might as well name another artist that'll wanna just make you sway your arms in the grass and gaze off into the horizon, and just wonder... wonder what? Who the fuck knows! But this duo will surely put you there:

*ADAM K & SOHA*

I felt like the most cleanse child after listening to "Underlying Feeling" remixed by Adam K & Soha!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 29, 2010)

This by many is an unknown foreign artist.... but can you believe it's 18 million hits on youtube, huge! IT's probably the most harminious rolling music everyone can endure ... known as:

Gigi D. Agostino!

This guy is oldschool, but darm energizes me like a synthetic form of rabbies on robots!


----------



## `Dave (Sep 30, 2010)

Yaaa I remember Gigi D. Agostino, when I was younger 

its all about this though xD

[video=youtube;xjyhhUseQdQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjyhhUseQdQ[/video]


----------



## ANC (Sep 30, 2010)

The last one was interesting, autechre-esque.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 30, 2010)

Why don't you guys put this on for size! Who would of known that a group with a 3 letter name, would generate such harminous music, give it a listen:

*ott*

Looks odd as shit right, well it is


----------



## ginjawarrior (Sep 30, 2010)

its pronounced O T T 

and he's got some great music 

[youtube]dKLqoJfZsTE[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Sep 30, 2010)

might like some agaman 

[youtube]ihW0lU2fU8I&feature=related[/youtube]

[youtube]9N9EbsZ1ZqA[/youtube]


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 30, 2010)

My bad, for the wrong pronunciation lols... but you get my gist


----------



## Puffer Fish (Sep 30, 2010)

NDA why u make me youtube every one of your posts ... running out of keyboards and monitors here .... 

[video=youtube;BQiMTkYJ7TY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQiMTkYJ7TY[/video]

Cute and bubbly ... sand tune.
And in terms of Gigi D'Agostino
that is definitely old school ...lol

Here is some of my favorite old schoolzz

[video=youtube;TuSkyOpjoVk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuSkyOpjoVk[/video]

[video=youtube;k4bHMVAKDao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4bHMVAKDao[/video]

[video=youtube;6S71bzLtf98]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6S71bzLtf98[/video]

[video=youtube;06oFwmq8iYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06oFwmq8iYs&feature=related[/video]


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 30, 2010)

Puffer Fish said:


> NDA why u make me youtube every one of your posts ... running out of keyboards and monitors here ....
> 
> [video=youtube;BQiMTkYJ7TY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQiMTkYJ7TY[/video]
> 
> Cute and bubbly ... sand tune.


aw no embedding maybe thats why lol find another one bro, some one should post some ott thats good to, my buddy jams them and likes them but I haven't had the chance to hear them yet


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 30, 2010)

well i've listend to a few and I like this one by OTT

[video=youtube;wbT8roDkpY8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbT8roDkpY8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 30, 2010)

Yo Puffer "Little Fluffy Clouds" brings back so many memories... long crazy Las Vegas drives!


----------



## Puffer Fish (Oct 1, 2010)

Same here ... some great old school stuff from the years gone by.


----------



## curts1 (Oct 1, 2010)

Gong, Pink Floyd, Mike Oldfield, King Crimson, the Dead...I´m getting old.


----------



## glassblower3000 (Oct 1, 2010)

pink floyd!!!if somebody hasn't already said it!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 1, 2010)

glassblower3000 said:


> pink floyd!!!if somebody hasn't already said it!


That band is roadkill now on this thread


----------



## ANC (Oct 1, 2010)

I can't believe none of you are into ozric tentacles.
Check if you can get the Hidden step or erpsongs album off 4shared. One realy need to listen to the whole album as it massages you from peaks to rests.


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Oct 2, 2010)

is orzic tentacles goa or psy trance?


----------



## Puffer Fish (Oct 3, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> That band is roadkill now on this thread


Oh ya ?


> pink floyd!!!if somebody hasn't already said it!


Have a look at this one ... in dubstep fashion !

[video=youtube;5q77vAbHRVw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5q77vAbHRVw[/video]


----------



## ANC (Oct 3, 2010)

Its neither, its actualy quite old, from the psycedelic era just before the turn of the century. Lol maybe trance rock?
But yeah, those albums are quite the experience, it will tense you up and relax you in cycles and take you lightyears away. Think pink floyd on acid.

Here is a tune from their 2009 album.
[youtube]T9BD3JS2DRI[/youtube]

[youtube]QbBBL7X2sKs[/youtube]
Now close your eyes.

And now for something completely diffirent.
[youtube]OQWqLdYS1L4[/youtube]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Oct 4, 2010)

Boys I just found something that puts me it that groove ... !

[video=youtube;7Chyruy1xXA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Chyruy1xXA[/video]

Love the drum solo and the frame at 2:00 
 Love the shoes !!


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Oct 24, 2010)

phish,jimi,umphreys mcgee,disco biscuits,floyd,


----------



## DarthD3vl (Oct 24, 2010)

I thought this thread was lost lol lots of good stuff in here


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Oct 24, 2010)

DarthD3vl said:


> I thought this thread was lost lol lots of good stuff in here


It's a gold mine in here.. This thread introduced me to Shpongle! I bought all their albums from itunes and shpongled all night long with the Fluff


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Oct 25, 2010)

hells yea. im glad this thread helped u discover the great Sphongle. ive been jamming alot of them lately too. ive also been jammin this 2 disc simon and garfunkel greatest hits and its just amazing. i would definetly recommend taking sum time to experience this cd also.


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Oct 25, 2010)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> hells yea. im glad this thread helped u discover the great Sphongle. ive been jamming alot of them lately too. ive also been jammin this 2 disc simon and garfunkel greatest hits and its just amazing. i would definetly recommend taking sum time to experience this cd also.


Simon and the Garf has always held a special place in my heart  Thanks for the reminder


----------



## DarthD3vl (Oct 25, 2010)

Fa sho....... feeling groovy


----------



## ANC (Oct 25, 2010)

Shpongle is magic, I used it to transport me into the DMT realm the night before, the sound transfigured and wove a new reality as real and complex and ever renewing as the visuals.


----------



## GreenNerd420 (Oct 25, 2010)

Soundtrack to The Social Network. You must do this.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Oct 25, 2010)

I like spongle and I like bluetek a whole lot heard them on this thread first if you haven't checked out bluetek and you like sphongle you will prolly like the bluetek not exaclty the same but both very chill to me so i group them together


----------



## DarthD3vl (Nov 2, 2010)

[video=youtube;nKxyoud_c-E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKxyoud_c-E[/video]


----------



## purple stanky (Nov 2, 2010)

what songs from bluetek would you recommend


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Nov 3, 2010)

i really like the song swimming in a fever dream and holding space. there both from the album The Divine Invasion. i recommend just checking out this whole cd.


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Nov 3, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]Ik-RsDGPI5Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DarthD3vl (Nov 3, 2010)

I have the soundtrack for that movie, it rocks, you know QT said in an interview his first step in writing a movie is picking the sound track.


----------



## ANC (Nov 3, 2010)

Talking about soundtracks, we used to listen to the Natural Born Killers soundtrack quite often on cid, back in the days.


----------



## neohippy (Nov 3, 2010)

This is one of my favorite threads in this whole sub-forum


----------



## DarthD3vl (Nov 3, 2010)

NBK has bad ass sound track to..


----------



## DarthD3vl (Nov 15, 2010)

song starts at about 25 seconds in so just wait for it
[video=youtube;sKwIOh3ZZIk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKwIOh3ZZIk[/video]



[video=youtube;HQb99K6dI1k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQb99K6dI1k&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Cakk (Nov 21, 2010)

Can't go wrong with Tool.

[video=youtube;C6nbNEfUkm4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6nbNEfUkm4[/video]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Nov 23, 2010)

Friends I have discovered the music of this Dude not to long ago ...
For some strange reason ... the frequencies that he generates .... appeal to my _third eye_ in the strangest sense.

[video=youtube;zCpO2cLZmrA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCpO2cLZmrA&feature=related[/video]

What do you think ??
Does he have the ability to do the same to you ?


----------



## growwwww (Nov 23, 2010)

Without a doubt one of my favourite composers to listen to when tripping.
The Gnossienes (i picked 4 out here) and Gymnopedies are absolutely superb for tripping!

[youtube]tJQGM3MfqmI[/youtube]

Magical...


----------



## DarthD3vl (Nov 23, 2010)

Puffer Fish said:


> Friends I have discovered the music of this Dude not to long ago ...
> For some strange reason ... the frequencies that he generates .... appeal to my _third eye_ in the strangest sense.
> 
> [video=youtube;zCpO2cLZmrA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCpO2cLZmrA&feature=related[/video]
> ...


have three of his cds nice post puffer, i own two diggerido's also haha


----------



## Puffer Fish (Nov 23, 2010)

DarthD3vl said:


> have three of his cds nice post puffer, i own two diggerido's also haha


No way !! Darth U like this stuff ... brother ?? That is wicked !
I am going to be making ... a diggierido with a _*bluetooth mic*_ _build in_ 
so I can use it with my Ableton Live 8 and my DJ gear and VST's.

Love all overtones ... wicked stuff ... _*need to synthesize them*_. lol
What core is your diggerido made out of .... I would love to talk to you about this .... as I am currently looking for a core .... to purchase.
How is your mouth piece constructed ... ??

I would like to make a two prong unit in two separate octaves ... for high and low harmonic overtones ...

[video=youtube;8QyL1O6141g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QyL1O6141g&feature=related[/video]

Do we have any friends from Australia who work with such materials and would be willing to share experience and resources ??
Darth, now... not only do we have to work on _that movie_ ... we also have to work on a wicked sound score for it ...together


----------



## DarthD3vl (Nov 23, 2010)

Puffer Fish said:


> No way !! Darth U like this stuff ... brother ?? That is wicked !
> I am going to be making ... a diggierido with a _*bluetooth mic*_ _build in_
> so I can use it with my Ableton Live 8 and my DJ gear and VST's.
> 
> ...


I dont know much about mine........ they were bought in austraila for me as a gift, could be fake might be real though, you know stuff for tourists can be, mouth piece is wax smeared on the hole, I can take pics later if you want to see them, I can barely play them though... haven't mastered circular breathing

have you seen pvc diggeridoo's before kinda neat 

[video=youtube;W8DDXxyDJ-0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8DDXxyDJ-0[/video] 

[video=youtube;iApb7OQ2YRg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iApb7OQ2YRg[/video]
he uses a pvc one at like 2:45

ever seen a hapi drum???
[video=youtube;w2Tfv8Xcmis]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2Tfv8Xcmis[/video]

he speeds up at around 3 min


----------



## Puffer Fish (Nov 23, 2010)

DarthD3vl said:


> I dont know much about mine........ they were bought in austraila for me as a gift, could be fake might be real though, you know stuff for tourists can be, mouth piece is wax smeared on the hole, I can take pics later if you want to see them, I can barely play them though... haven't mastered circular breathing
> 
> have you seen pvc diggeridoo's before kinda neat
> 
> ...


Ya dude ... I have a whole army of these guys ... build just for fun 
Thank you for posting all these ... I enjoyed every one of them ... the hapi drummer is wicked

Great music !!


----------



## DarthD3vl (Nov 23, 2010)

you build the happi drums?? or the pvc diggeridoo's? I was gonna make some pvc ones but I figured I cant play the two I have now lol


----------



## Puffer Fish (Nov 23, 2010)

I have some PVC made ... but would like to get a nice BARK real deal ... and make it myself ... the core is not expensive ... considering that it is going to be an instrument for most. I am just looking for something made out of _bark for optimal sound quality_ *(LOOK HERE)* 
Termites take care of the inside ... hollowing the bark... and the produced groves ...enrich the sound ... producing rich tones. 
Must be of... _nice core to catch my eye_ .... for the outside.

I have lots of friends who come over for sessions ... and to DJ ... so we make all kinds of sounds here with ... different type of hardware.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Nov 23, 2010)

[video=youtube;jBeuco0PgJs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBeuco0PgJs[/video]


----------



## DarthD3vl (Nov 23, 2010)

mine are rather decorative on the outside which is what leads me to belive they were made for tourists and may not be of high quality...


----------



## Puffer Fish (Nov 23, 2010)

DarthD3vl said:


> mine are rather decorative on the outside which is what leads me to belive they were made for tourists and may not be of high quality...


Hey these are still great to have ... to play with.
Do you know that I have two ... master replica light sabers .... just to play with on LSD... (I spin poi so I make it look good) ! 
U would feel right at home here.


----------



## growwwww (Nov 24, 2010)

Darth, they are called "Hang drums" - Hapi drum is a particular type of person who manufactures a cheapish rip off of the original. (the video you posted wasnt a hapi drum)

Erm,

This is another hang drum video, and as you are talking about hang drums aswell, a combination!!!

They are just jamming remember 

[youtube]uafmPGfP1B8[/youtube]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Nov 24, 2010)

growwwww said:


> Darth, they are called "Hang drums" - Hapi drum is a particular type of person who manufactures a cheapish rip off of the original. (the video you posted wasnt a hapi drum)
> 
> Erm,
> 
> ...


Thanks for this video brother .... I wonder what the kid in the middle might be thinking ?
What do you think ?


----------



## DarthD3vl (Nov 24, 2010)

ahh yeah hang drum sorry, its like band aids or coke sometimes a brand names sticks in my head instead of proper name thank for the video growww its awsome


----------



## Puffer Fish (Nov 25, 2010)

This is what my neighbor's _favorite track_ this morning !
Whether he likes it or not !!
LOL

[video=youtube;9ylVRGttEW4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ylVRGttEW4&feature=channel[/video]


Besides I am going to be hanging with Skrill in a couple of wks so I am prepping ..... !! 
Lucy is coming 2


----------



## ANC (Nov 25, 2010)

Lol, my wife walked past and asked "is that skrillex playing?"
weird old lady, realy surprises me sometimes.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Nov 25, 2010)

ANC said:


> Lol, my wife walked past and asked "is that skrillex playing?"
> weird old lady, realy surprises me sometimes.


Brother I am smiling with you !!
Cool old lady. You are lucky.

Have a great day.


----------



## swishsweet (Nov 25, 2010)

Puffer Fish said:


> This is what my neighbor's _favorite track_ this morning !
> Whether he likes it or not !!
> LOL
> 
> ...



I predict a good time will be had for you! Make sure to FREAK THE FUCK OUTTTT


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Nov 25, 2010)

Puffer Fish said:


> This is what my neighbor's _favorite track_ this morning !
> Whether he likes it or not !!
> LOL
> 
> ...


Crazy choon! That would be some severe intenseness paired with ol' Luce! 

Myself, I was hoping to see Andy C tomorrow night @ The Guvernment, but things fell through


----------



## Puffer Fish (Nov 25, 2010)

CaNNaBiZ CaNucK said:


> Crazy choon! That would be some severe intenseness paired with ol' Luce!
> 
> Myself, I was hoping to see Andy C tomorrow night @ The Guvernment, but things fell through


What went wrong with the GUV show ??
U realize that it is inevitable that we are going to be partying together in the future ..... right ??
LOL Ever been to industry ... Comfort Zone .... back in the day ?


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Nov 25, 2010)

Puffer Fish said:


> What went wrong with the GUV show ??
> U realize that it is inevitable that we are going to be partying together in the future ..... right ??
> LOL Ever been to industry ... Comfort Zone .... back in the day ?


Oh fuck man, COMFORT ZONE!?!? TOO many after parties spent there sketchin out! Dirty place.. and my buddy got robbed in the bathroom.. but had some wonderful times. And do you remember Industry tuesdays? Back in like 97? I was there every week that fuckin summer! Good times. That led up to my first real party @ Syrous for Mickey Finn and GQ. Slammin party that was! Fuck bro, you brought back some great memories!

And my plans to go the guv just happened to fall through. Conflicting schedules and whatnot. I'd love to see Andy C again.. it's been years.. actually it's been years since I've partied period.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Nov 25, 2010)

dam612 said:


> [video=youtube;oBmo5Ug9QSU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBmo5Ug9QSU[/video]
> the whole cd is pretty good. anything aphex is dope as well
> [video=youtube;2fmo1Sjn7dg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fmo1Sjn7dg\[/video]


Grandmas boy music lol.


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Nov 25, 2010)

ive been jammin alot of Bob Dylan and Crosby Stills and Nash. its always time for both of these great bands.


----------



## ANC (Nov 26, 2010)

http://radiohuasca.blogspot.com/2010/01/radiohuasca-12.html

Check out Raiohuasca, download the mp3 on that page, I'm listening it to at the moment, pretty awesome stuff.
Also the discussion is realy an eye opener to someone who was raised outside of islam and not realy familiar with some of the difirences in say sunnis and shias or sufi's.







I posted on it before, but I once had a "vision" of the inside of a mosque roof, that was circled in living archaic symbols. (MDMA+sceletium)
And the perfect way in which it emulated said roofs, or domes, showed me there was some tryptamine based experience in early moslem practice.
Turns out, that sufi's (those dudes who dance in circles and are totaly into extacy and the physical experience), used to be the dominant sect of muslims.
So I think there is a good chance they were (are) into some tryptamines, which is clearly illustrated in their architechture. Which till this day still seems to be the default architechture for mosques.










What struck me today in another meditation was that humanity would always discover geometry as the basic principles of geometry and fractals are so intrinsic to the tryptamine experience that it is inevitable that at some point someone would try to draw/contemplate it and then dicover the math inside.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Nov 26, 2010)

ANC said:


> http://radiohuasca.blogspot.com/2010/01/radiohuasca-12.html
> 
> Check out Raiohuasca, download the mp3 on that page, I'm listening it to at the moment, pretty awesome stuff.


Brother, I am with you on this one ... listening right now. Super relaxing.
It has a *Massive Attack* feel to it .... and I love all the layered acoustics .... and 'world lyrics" ...
just enough to set the tone.

[video=youtube;u7K72X4eo_s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7K72X4eo_s[/video]


----------



## `Dave (Nov 27, 2010)

Puffer Fish said:


> Brother, I am with you on this one ... listening right now. Super relaxing.
> It has a *Massive Attack* feel to it .... and I love all the layered acoustics .... and 'world lyrics" ...
> just enough to set the tone.
> 
> [video=youtube;u7K72X4eo_s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7K72X4eo_s[/video]



saw massive attack live this summer!! they were feckin great


----------



## Wooomb (Nov 27, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ez-oEsg1uw0


----------



## Asquad (Nov 27, 2010)

Silversun Pickups and Radiohead for sure.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Nov 27, 2010)

ANC said:


>


damn man that is crazy looking, drugs were deffinatly involved i would think


----------



## ANC (Nov 28, 2010)

I've had an even more detailed one in a vision...
Lets just say the story behind those patterns are very old and very secret, try and ask someone well trained in islam about it and see how evasive they become.
There are no signatures in a corner like modern artists, but apparently their are distinct schools/families each with their own identifiable patterns and representations of the multiverse.


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 28, 2010)

*Hallucinogen*

[video=youtube;j49jqewI984]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j49jqewI984&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;BzQmeeXcDwQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzQmeeXcDwQ&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;Tf2bdHM1oTg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tf2bdHM1oTg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Nov 29, 2010)

OK This one is really tripping me out this morning .... taking into consideration the current unrest at the yellow sea !!

HELL MARCH 

[video=youtube;sW2IggksGsM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sW2IggksGsM[/video]

I Love DubStep


----------



## ANC (Nov 29, 2010)

manslag means manslaughter in my language.


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 29, 2010)

This song is awesome

[video=youtube;gCIO53ApazA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCIO53ApazA[/video]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Nov 29, 2010)

ANC said:


> manslag means manslaughter in my language.


second degree ... murder ...
Dutch roots ??

No wonder all your stuff grows so well ... it's in the blood !!


*purplehazin* !!!
That is a great tune right above me ... nice and mellow .... psy trance amps me up a bit to much when I am in front of my pc's.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 29, 2010)

purplehazin said:


> This song is awesome
> 
> [video=youtube;gCIO53ApazA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCIO53ApazA[/video]


Ah this "laying in the hammock on a cool autumn night" type of song reminds me of a brief period from the "Rolling" soundtrack. An indie documentary on ecstasy... I'm washing into those colors as we speak


----------



## Sorklaoter (Nov 29, 2010)

Either crazy lush soundscapes or scathing noise rock (Arab On Radar, Sonic Youth, Lightning Bolt, etc)


----------



## ANC (Nov 29, 2010)

_second degree ... murder ...
Dutch roots ??_
yup basicaly, slag is dutch (I think they add a t to it though) and afrikaans for slaughter, a butcher is called a slagter. (the ag is like the beginning of the name Achmed)

_No wonder all your stuff grows so well ... it's in the blood !!
_ Yeah I guess I look like the average dutchman (calling an afrikaner a dutchman is supposedly some kind of insult)

*purplehazin* !!!
That is a great tune right above me ... nice and mellow .... psy trance amps me up a bit to much when I am in front of my pc's.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Nov 29, 2010)

> Yeah I guess I look like the average dutchman (calling an afrikaner a dutchman is supposedly some kind of insult)


Sir no disrespect in any way ... !!


----------



## ANC (Nov 29, 2010)

Lol, Ok, I'll have to smoke this big fat bud alone now.

The ziplock bag is going way too fast , was only like $30


----------



## purple stanky (Nov 29, 2010)

any way you could get a closer pic? 
no offence but from here that doesnt look to tasty. =/


----------



## ANC (Nov 29, 2010)

lol, the camera basicaly pulled in the lense and said replace battery as I took that pic, probably why it focused so shitty, wasn;t even worth trying to load a bigger version.
But no, its mighty nice mids hey, sure it has seeds in but so has nearly everything you get in africa. Don't let that mislead you though.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Nov 29, 2010)

ANC said:


> Lol, Ok, I'll have to smoke this big fat bud alone now.
> 
> The ziplock bag is going way too fast , was only like $30


Nahh ... do not smoke alone lets have a pow wow !!
I am all about the glass vials ...


----------



## purple stanky (Nov 29, 2010)

oh no not at all! if your smoking it im sure its fanastic =)
im just the kinda person who really likes to see every detail of the buds
and i was lookin for a better pic so i could see the tricome coverage. i fuckin love that kinda pic =)


----------



## ANC (Nov 29, 2010)

A bearded lady for you to look at then.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Nov 29, 2010)

ANC said:


> A bearded lady for you to look at then.


She is looking nice and dense .. how far is she ??
I am playing with a tweaked pheno of SA Durban Poison atm.


----------



## growwwww (Nov 29, 2010)

Dont know how much you like electronic music,

But this guy is a brilliant intelligent dance musician

[youtube]WHAmPipRMzM[/youtube]

Beautiful vibrations in my opinion.


----------



## ANC (Nov 29, 2010)

Lol, that one has long ince been smoked.
I'm growing some local bagseeds at the moment, sadly my huge plant that I topped using Uncle Ben's method for 4 colas, turned out to be a male afterall, hats off to him though, it does make a nice plant.

Most of my plants are still smallish and I seem to have found a better spot than last year as my big one is not flowering yet appart from one or two white hairs here and there, normally mine starts flowering long before summer is here.
I got one lady thats a nice mutant with 3 main colas (the main cola is actualy the lowest of the three arms)... was just a funky plant, I didn't do anything to it.

[video=youtube;w1frCbo9-AU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1frCbo9-AU[/video]


----------



## growwwww (Nov 29, 2010)

I feel like ive lost some of my soul to that song. Horrible! hahaha Alot of my friends love 16Bit hes fucking mental hahaha. Good stuff in that sense, just not my cup of tea  

[youtube]jjVeZkseMGs[/youtube]

This piano lick in this song, was shot into my brain like a bullett whilst coming down from Mescaline, i transcended


----------



## ANC (Nov 30, 2010)

[video=youtube;ooFctRCY6Tk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ooFctRCY6Tk[/video]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Nov 30, 2010)

If you have _*good acoustics*_ ...and your gear can handle low bass ... crank this baby up ....WARNING might RAPE your speakers !! Loud is the only way to feel the vibrations ...
DUBSTEP

[video=youtube;4aPCPhtJEQs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aPCPhtJEQs[/video]


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 30, 2010)

Goddamn it Puffer... my speakers just ejaculated onto my face


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 30, 2010)

Equally dirty...

[video=youtube;iWM_m3--Xk8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWM_m3--Xk8&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;9bbH1vTTEUY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bbH1vTTEUY[/video]


----------



## motoracer110 (Nov 30, 2010)

Haha everytime i trip i throw in some Tomahawk

[video=youtube;Jt856_nRxQk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jt856_nRxQk[/video]


----------



## DarthD3vl (Nov 30, 2010)

[video=youtube;XQs_dv4o3Is]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQs_dv4o3Is&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;xJw6oyVhfrc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJw6oyVhfrc&feature=related[/video]


----------



## ANC (Nov 30, 2010)

[video=youtube;xbAy5jPTf1c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbAy5jPTf1c[/video]


----------



## Sorklaoter (Dec 1, 2010)

motoracer110 said:


> Haha everytime i trip i throw in some Tomahawk
> 
> [video=youtube;Jt856_nRxQk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jt856_nRxQk[/video]


hell yeah, very nice


----------



## `Dave (Dec 1, 2010)

purplehazin said:


> Equally dirty...
> 
> [video=youtube;iWM_m3--Xk8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWM_m3--Xk8&feature=related[/video]
> 
> [video=youtube;9bbH1vTTEUY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bbH1vTTEUY[/video]


some more equal dirt 

[video=youtube;p7BNJxdZaZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7BNJxdZaZE[/video]

[video=youtube;yXjRpCRcOcg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXjRpCRcOcg[/video]


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh man, I'm feeling this right about now.. rrudeness!!
[YOUTUBE]u9QDuGYqbMM[/YOUTUBE]
Please check this.. My GOsh!
[YOUTUBE]7fodwRoUv6g[/YOUTUBE]
And Rinse THIS out..
[YOUTUBE]snILE1QfRTk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]2T2Dg75GpZg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## purplehazin (Dec 5, 2010)

Holy fuck that first song is FILTHY... still listening to the rest


----------



## purplehazin (Dec 5, 2010)

Hell yeah that last song is nice too... eerie almost


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Dec 5, 2010)

Hehe, glad you enjoyed Purp. The dnb was choppin me up last night 

And ya, that first tune is absolutely disgusting..


----------



## dam612 (Dec 6, 2010)

heres some trippy trains
[video=youtube;7vBD9snz20o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vBD9snz20o&feature=player_embedded#![/video]
[video=youtube;lB8GKaySops]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lB8GKaySops&feature=channel[/video]


----------



## purplehazin (Dec 6, 2010)

We can never forget...

[video=youtube;WANNqr-vcx0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WANNqr-vcx0[/video]


----------



## purplehazin (Dec 7, 2010)

Nasty...

[video=youtube;ks0P1u6-OUY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ks0P1u6-OUY[/video]


----------



## DarthD3vl (Dec 14, 2010)

[video=youtube;WqP-LxXmyBU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqP-LxXmyBU&feature=related[/video]



[video=youtube;QHnwDuzR1wg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHnwDuzR1wg[/video]


----------



## ANC (Dec 17, 2010)

[video=youtube;z0s1nRjFDt8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0s1nRjFDt8[/video]


----------



## DarthD3vl (Dec 17, 2010)

if you like jefferson airplane you'll probally lie sweetwater, there simular, infact I think some of these people were eventually in starship or something (not sure)
[video=youtube;8P7fw9vGgv4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8P7fw9vGgv4&feature=related[/video]

their song crystal spider is one of my favorite but cant find good quality on youtube

[video=youtube;ahQ1ufly2fE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahQ1ufly2fE[/video]


----------



## Gumby420 (Dec 17, 2010)

Not sure if this has been posted, but definitely one of the trippiest songs for me!

[video=youtube;TK1bi4emEkk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TK1bi4emEkk[/video]


----------



## DarthD3vl (Dec 17, 2010)

funniest trip song ever
[video=youtube;OqUmMCb4r-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqUmMCb4r-U[/video]


----------



## KindGrower (Dec 18, 2010)

DarthD3vl said:


> [video=youtube;WqP-LxXmyBU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqP-LxXmyBU&feature=related[/video]
> 
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;QHnwDuzR1wg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHnwDuzR1wg[/video]


My Morning Jacket is the shit!


----------



## KindGrower (Dec 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyEyVywUn5k&feature=related


----------



## purplehazin (Jan 6, 2011)

peep this

[video=youtube;awgXrAHktGc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awgXrAHktGc[/video]


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jan 6, 2011)

Van Morrison: Astral Weeks!


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jan 6, 2011)

I have been working on a lot of experiments lately ....
and have been humming this in the back of my mind
just as a reminder not to make any mistakes ...

[video=youtube;61Qv_8cFFbQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61Qv_8cFFbQ[/video]

LOL


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 7, 2011)

felt like a little daft punk

[video=youtube;L93-7vRfxNs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L93-7vRfxNs[/video]

[video=youtube;tcrffNt4NME]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcrffNt4NME[/video]

[video=youtube;4e94y4EjWGs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4e94y4EjWGs&feature=related[/video]


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 7, 2011)

Imagine your self in a maga man level while you jam this, give it a chance the boss battle at the end is worth it
[video=youtube;vhpAmlL86gY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhpAmlL86gY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jan 10, 2011)

i been jamming sum Younger Brother lately and its fucking amazing. anyone else into them?


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 11, 2011)

funny
[video=youtube;FJcOdy0ibtI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJcOdy0ibtI&feature=related[/video]

and the link
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJcOdy0ibtI&feature=related

[video=youtube;wKGeuqtkTF0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKGeuqtkTF0&feature=related[/video]

and the link
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKGeuqtkTF0&feature=related


----------



## purplehazin (Jan 12, 2011)

^ dope

For all my dubheads: http://dubstepcollective.com/burning-man-2010-mix-nit-grit/


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jan 12, 2011)

Ahh Nit Grit .... we have been playing this mix in the dubstep section at RIU since this summer .... So you posting it shows me that you are on the level.
Boi !!

I went to get some smokes earlier and found this oldie playing on the radio.
Moments later I lost myself in the music as the snow flakes fell on the windows.

Perhaps this is 2 old for some of you guys .... but I will post it regardless ... as these frequencies move me.

[video=youtube;9OFpfTd0EIs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OFpfTd0EIs[/video]


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 12, 2011)

I met steve stevens, one of billy idols guitarists, at national guitar workshop in LA a few years ago, and his playmate wife!! he brought a flaminco guitar though... it was awsome still though made him play reble yell on a flaminco guitar lol

[video=youtube;VdphvuyaV_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdphvuyaV_I[/video]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jan 12, 2011)

Dude ... I love Steve Stevenson ..... he is one of the best.


[video=youtube;oPwf6g3HK9Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPwf6g3HK9Y[/video]

Look at him with MJ .... that hair is ..... something else .... wicked skilllzzz

[video=youtube;VOGU2we6yx4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOGU2we6yx4[/video]

Props to you for spotting talent


----------



## KindGrower (Jan 12, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuLdCWnuTa8


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Jan 14, 2011)

Fantastic picks all you rascals preceding me..

Now for all you Drum N Bass Trip Muthfuckaz..

[YOUTUBE]YtSsCbrvGAU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;ESViXXoy42w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESViXXoy42w[/video]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jan 15, 2011)

And one from me ....
I am all about that ....

[video=youtube;nmoaeC8v2bY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmoaeC8v2bY[/video]

This is my neighbors favorite song today ..... whether he likes it or not !!


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 15, 2011)

Trip on this:
[youtube]ZT_S-RljTxg[/youtube]


----------



## KindGrower (Jan 17, 2011)

Philip Glass - Einstein Goes To the Beach Knee 5. Pretty trippy composer. Listen to it pretty loud in a car with a good sound system and a fat blunt!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCUsvrny4hQ&feature=related


----------



## ANC (Jan 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;dWlLPJG9Cvg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWlLPJG9Cvg[/video]


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice. Just when I was in the mood for some ear razzle dazzle... Here we are with some fresh picks of the evening 

Let me lend you guys a most favorable cord. He goes by the Name of Michael Cassette. This fellow assembles some sickly 80's inspired sounds. More synth's than an 80's flashback record, here we go now:

[video=youtube;PfCG5x0-WqM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfCG5x0-WqM&feature=fvw[/video]


----------



## purplehazin (Jan 18, 2011)

^ Nice, what's the genre?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 18, 2011)

They like to label it as Progressive House... which is somewhat of a new genre these days. If you like him you'll dig tunes by _Proff_ and _Paul Keeley_


----------



## Ludicium (Jan 18, 2011)

Check out "Flying Lotus".


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 18, 2011)

pretty funny, engage acid drive


[video=youtube;_xcZnl5kI94]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xcZnl5kI94[/video]
and the link 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xcZnl5kI94


----------



## purplehazin (Jan 18, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> They like to label it as Progressive House... which is somewhat of a new genre these days. If you like him you'll dig tunes by _Proff_ and _Paul Keeley_


I was going to just guess 'House' but it didn't fit, so progressive house huh? I like it


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 18, 2011)

Alex Wojkik said:


> Pretty Lights. All I can say. Mimosa is pretty awesome to just chill around too.


agreed with this guy!!!!

Pretty Lights
[video=youtube;oOM-91dydPU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOM-91dydPU[/video]

and

MiM0SA
[video=youtube;kXHhKIChMbw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXHhKIChMbw[/video]


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 18, 2011)

purplehazin said:


> I was going to just guess 'House' but it didn't fit, so progressive house huh? I like it


House is baseless... not as intelligent sounding as Progressive House


----------



## KindGrower (Jan 18, 2011)

Ludicium said:


> Check out "Flying Lotus".


Melt is a bad ass song....wish it was longer though! Got a good beat to it.


----------



## purplehazin (Jan 18, 2011)

That's more Glitch-Hop than House... I like Pantyraid alot though.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 18, 2011)

One nice cold bottle of Stella Rosa wine and some fine tunes will be caressing me tonight. Maybe some MJ too if I feel naughty... a lot of business to handle tonight so my mind must be lucid enough to enjoy it


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jan 19, 2011)

I raise my cup of Java in your general direction sir ..... cheers ..... ahhh India is still sleeping ....

[video=youtube;o4Vnxe5SLs4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4Vnxe5SLs4[/video]


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Please, naked, please reveal the source for this snake arousing music. I didn't have a cup of Java but I'm stimulated beyond belief after this listen 

Dubstep, take a step back and listen to this


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jan 19, 2011)

LOL ... The killer awoke before dawn ... he put his boots on .... he took a face from an ancient gallery ... and he waked down the hall
listening to this track ....


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 19, 2011)

What a thief! But hell he had a good cause... unleashing this harmonic potion to the masses is undeterred!


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jan 19, 2011)

Well just to give you an idea ...
The maker of this track has released three titles ...

1 India is sleeping
2 the lord of darkness
3 a giant piece of wow



[video=youtube;nmoaeC8v2bY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmoaeC8v2bY[/video]

Folks get inspired .... what else can be said.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Well, let my ears go to rest at a "Giant Piece of WoW!" 

Cheers!


----------



## SkyHighPi (Jan 19, 2011)

Puffer thank you for posting that video... Just made my day substantially better.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jan 19, 2011)

SkyHighPi said:


> Puffer thank you for posting that video... Just made my day substantially better.


Its the harmonic potion stranger !!
Welcome to RIU !


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 20, 2011)

For you trance enthusiast, I felt this songs captures the chakra of what true trance try's to capture... so I'll let it play out here:

[video=youtube;6WRxAZRStoQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WRxAZRStoQ[/video]


----------



## KindGrower (Jan 25, 2011)

LCD Sound System - All my friends (it's badass), Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Maps, and The Arcade Fire Sprawl ii. All very very bad ass songs.


----------



## Chronic Hero (Jan 25, 2011)

Radiohead
Everything In Its Right Place 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onRk0sjSgFU

Amazing song, the whole album Kid A is really good.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 25, 2011)

Some stuff i've been jamming lately
tron dubstep
[video=youtube;C9QAPG6uOmY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9QAPG6uOmY[/video]

pretty cool
[video=youtube;0nrmWz3RVQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nrmWz3RVQA&feature=related[/video]

another daft dubstep remix
[video=youtube;I4ZpZbszP1U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4ZpZbszP1U[/video]


[video=youtube;awYVlAv6Cek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awYVlAv6Cek&feature=related[/video]


----------



## growwwww (Jan 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;tOd_lwJaoKk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOd_lwJaoKk[/video]


----------



## ANC (Jan 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;zAlfZcsEuis]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAlfZcsEuis&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jan 30, 2011)

Yo ANC ... that was a great toone ... as I read your posts ... I have come to conclude that we share a large part of a universal brain.



[video=youtube;y_gzcZsMLHc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_gzcZsMLHc[/video]

[video=youtube;EAJQbyDcjUg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAJQbyDcjUg[/video]


----------



## pylon89 (Jan 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;wNw51L2iM3U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNw51L2iM3U[/video]

[video=youtube;aVjgRlto8PI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVjgRlto8PI[/video]


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 31, 2011)

[youtube]sU39XGxS9MY[/youtube]
[youtube]HmCnOP8_6hQ[/youtube]


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;oXzbJ_VDuhU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXzbJ_VDuhU[/video]



[video=youtube;_73pzWBuCvg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_73pzWBuCvg[/video]
think thats some fruity loops dubstep lol^^^^^





who's bike is that? it's not a bike baby it's a chopper. who's&#65279; chopper is that?
zed's. who's zed? zed's dead baby, zed's dead.


[video=youtube;wWC_WZ7gd6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWC_WZ7gd6g[/video]


----------



## ANC (Jan 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;dWXOFo4XtKA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWXOFo4XtKA[/video] 

[video=youtube;JtLuXwbyiis]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtLuXwbyiis[/video]

[video=youtube;8qt2WbfotkU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qt2WbfotkU[/video]

[video=youtube;a1t__iehNYw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1t__iehNYw[/video]

[video=youtube;uwR4GFAtJ4k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwR4GFAtJ4k[/video]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Feb 1, 2011)

It is not often that the whole album kicks ass .... emotional and moody .... tunes if you like that kinda thing ...

*Emancipator - Soon It Will Be Cold Enough (2007)* 
and here is one in my opinion ....

[video=youtube;zhajghLRQ_A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhajghLRQ_A[/video]

[video=youtube;QRgPIbSX1mg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRgPIbSX1mg[/video]

[video=youtube;0rAfUUg1_gQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rAfUUg1_gQ[/video]

[video=youtube;WGugTHs8NSw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGugTHs8NSw[/video]

[video=youtube;3PEGDGxZdzA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PEGDGxZdzA[/video]

[video=youtube;--LDpfhfdY8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--LDpfhfdY8[/video]

THis is my favorite song .... love her voice.

[video=youtube;IEFMAQI362A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEFMAQI362A&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;0GjJIt3QhP4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GjJIt3QhP4&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;De54PLA472o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=De54PLA472o&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;SGBHdvOg2mw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGBHdvOg2mw&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;LIlfXPzPU14]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIlfXPzPU14&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;K1nk3gTiFlk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1nk3gTiFlk&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;0vfO2PW4wmY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vfO2PW4wmY&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;p_DMVHGHvlE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_DMVHGHvlE&feature=related[/video]

Sorry for the length of this entry ...
read more ...


----------



## DarthD3vl (Feb 1, 2011)

Another hole album for your listening pleasure.

*Easy star all stars,** reggae pink floyd cover, Dub side of the moon.*

[video=youtube;rGki_hLBEI8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGki_hLBEI8&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;D3f0UualOIE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3f0UualOIE&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;wrSSY3q1rZc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrSSY3q1rZc&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;oiDC3GUdrCI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiDC3GUdrCI&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;5eXpUVSxhPo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eXpUVSxhPo&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;u2oXvlKx5nY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2oXvlKx5nY&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;jbqL5AJ5pfs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbqL5AJ5pfs&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;mRRecaI6tAQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRRecaI6tAQ&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;-ny-HZBsHT0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ny-HZBsHT0&feature=related[/video]

*Bonus songs*
[video=youtube;6xCAZwVVg6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xCAZwVVg6g&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;hivBW5tEDLA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hivBW5tEDLA&feature=related[/video]

*There is also a newer version called Dubber Side of the Moon, its these songs remixed.*


----------



## KindGrower (Feb 1, 2011)

Darth honestly that is probably the coolest thing my ears have ever heard......fucking sweeeeeeetness!


----------



## Puffer Fish (Feb 2, 2011)

Does this track move your brain .... ??

[video=youtube;SGU_3maxoHo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGU_3maxoHo&feature=player_embedded#[/video]


----------



## KindGrower (Feb 2, 2011)

Prince - Seven

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=vZ2cAlRNR-o


----------



## ANC (Feb 2, 2011)

Lol, prince, oh well I remember a 7 single I had with a song by him called I wish you heaven, realy awesome tune, but I could never find it again.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Feb 5, 2011)

Ahhh ... I am loving this morning ANC ... hope you like this one !
Have a wicked day all !

[video=youtube;PMJlIFo3XG4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMJlIFo3XG4&feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## Dr.Nick (Feb 9, 2011)

The Shiny Toy Guns cover of Major Tom (Coming Home) is awesome, might be my favorite song. IMO it's at least as good as Schiller's version. Actually, I don't think there's a bad version of the song out there. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGultrg7l0I&feature=player_detailpage

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KoidJVAMAVE&feature=player_detailpage

Philip Glass' music is really trippy too. When I'm stoned it just mesmerizes me, like I can't focus on anything else. It's really weird.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGDx5D3sLz8&feature=player_detailpage

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vvyktncO9Q&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## DarthD3vl (Feb 9, 2011)

MMJ cover of rocket man- sticking with the space theme.
[video=youtube;pPDhGbsVhJc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPDhGbsVhJc[/video]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey D that was a nice blast from the past !!
Good one brother !!

[video=youtube;qMg50KBIy9s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMg50KBIy9s&feature=related[/video]


----------



## shmow52 (Feb 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;kXTidWqgF9I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXTidWqgF9I[/video]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Feb 10, 2011)

*Nas & Damian Marley Patience Video*

You got to check this video and audio out ... sorry not on youtube yet ...







*Vimeo LINK*

720 DP Download


----------



## DarthD3vl (Feb 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;4pb9VbbcIDI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pb9VbbcIDI&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;aPLNFbF6oAc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPLNFbF6oAc&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;uGzMy063Ees]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGzMy063Ees&feature=related[/video]


----------



## DarthD3vl (Feb 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;1zNoRwCUKNM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zNoRwCUKNM&feature=related[/video]


----------



## ANC (Feb 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;CDbAS5birD4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDbAS5birD4[/video]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Feb 11, 2011)

ANC said:


> [video=youtube;CDbAS5birD4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDbAS5birD4[/video]


----------



## ANC (Feb 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;hvy__ChZegI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvy__ChZegI[/video] 

[video=youtube;D2ZWUroAxUg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2ZWUroAxUg[/video]


----------



## ANC (Feb 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;MT5kcfCN-SA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MT5kcfCN-SA[/video]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Feb 12, 2011)

[youtube]gcz6bmJQBYs[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Feb 12, 2011)

ANC said:


> [video=youtube;MT5kcfCN-SA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MT5kcfCN-SA[/video]


i love kaya project their desert phase and desert phase remix album were some of best albums last year 

[youtube]k1B-Iltzutw[/youtube]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Feb 12, 2011)

You might appreciate these ... 

[video=youtube;uZnpikoHNWw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZnpikoHNWw[/video]

[video=youtube;QSkV-M1TWPw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSkV-M1TWPw[/video]

[video=youtube;rGp4D4uQp54]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGp4D4uQp54&feature=player_profilepage[/video]

[video=youtube;ZjChYGMQJXs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjChYGMQJXs[/video]


----------



## ANC (Feb 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;H5QdtDPEhhk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5QdtDPEhhk[/video]


----------



## ANC (Feb 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;QF4Xvpq-v2M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QF4Xvpq-v2M[/video]


----------



## alek mager (Feb 13, 2011)

Mars Volta, Clutch Edit by Fat Segal, UKF Dubstep, tons more


----------



## OregonMeds (Feb 14, 2011)

Not really that trippy, but a nice 10 minute vacation from your troubles.

[youtube]uqzYCJgc0q0[/youtube]


----------



## pylon89 (Feb 14, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> You might appreciate these ...
> 
> [video=youtube;uZnpikoHNWw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZnpikoHNWw[/video]
> 
> ...


Nice selection of tunes just added them to my favourites


----------



## DarthD3vl (Feb 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;aTNFQrnIz_Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTNFQrnIz_Y[/video]
[video=youtube;xSsD2bfRzQo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSsD2bfRzQo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## DarthD3vl (Feb 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;Iu2uo65sYvA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iu2uo65sYvA[/video]

[video=youtube;lLqAUplC3lw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLqAUplC3lw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Daath (Feb 16, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> [video=youtube;Iu2uo65sYvA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iu2uo65sYvA[/video]


Loved it!
10 fucking characters.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Feb 16, 2011)

Yup I second that ... good find D !!

I will be partying with Skrillex this Saturday .... ;0

Going to miss Nero .... ;(

[video=youtube;cOHAXsJHPuw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOHAXsJHPuw[/video]

[video=youtube;tE--zRNwTTQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tE--zRNwTTQ[/video]


----------



## ANC (Feb 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;7GWFTmEtupo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GWFTmEtupo[/video]


----------



## DarthD3vl (Feb 16, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> Yup I second that ... good find D !!
> 
> I will be partying with Skrillex this Saturday .... ;0
> 
> ...


I just recently got into skrillex I love it!!


----------



## Puffer Fish (Feb 17, 2011)

I love candy .... love it ... 
that tune 
with John candy rocks ... can't get it 
out of my head ... lol

Can't wait to *SpaZZ oUt* on chemicals to it

[video=youtube;cOHAXsJHPuw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOHAXsJHPuw&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## OregonMeds (Feb 17, 2011)

[youtube]ov-uLHaTjnI[/youtube]


----------



## mightymiller (Feb 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;Pib8eYDSFEI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pib8eYDSFEI[/video]


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh doh the video is restricted


----------



## DarthD3vl (Feb 17, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> I love candy .... love it ...
> that tune
> with John candy rocks ... can't get it
> out of my head ... lol
> ...


I was laughing so hard yesterday wheni watched this its pretty awsome i love when johns playing the dashboard keyboard haha so funny to this song


----------



## Puffer Fish (Feb 17, 2011)

Ya no doubt ... that vid is addictive.
Wicked editing with audio.
I love great film makers ... they bring characters back to life ..
just like that .... magic.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Feb 17, 2011)

man thats one of the funniest things ever the songs awsome, but his face is so funny when hes jammin the keyboard.
off topic ever seen it came from hollywood? with cheech chong candy ackroyd and gilda radner. pretty funny

[video=youtube;nZuByRM0GOw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZuByRM0GOw[/video]

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0084156/


----------



## mightymiller (Feb 17, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Oh doh the video is restricted


 darn it! the link work tho  it the first video ive put up very possible i fucked up lol


----------



## Gold medal bong hits (Feb 17, 2011)

It's the guitarist from The Mars Volta 
[video=youtube;rpcqDAUyBis]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpcqDAUyBis[/video]

Enjoy.


----------



## JealousGreen (Feb 17, 2011)

Need to bookmark this one.. +rep to the OP


----------



## DarthD3vl (Feb 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;ZVQ-vbEgdQ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVQ-vbEgdQ4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## DarthD3vl (Feb 18, 2011)

puppet master rules
[video=youtube;TXDq0TeM0Xw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXDq0TeM0Xw&feature=related[/video]



[video=youtube;WJ2QuFJvQmY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJ2QuFJvQmY[/video]

[video=youtube;_gk3xFoTU6Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gk3xFoTU6Q&feature=related[/video]


----------



## DarthD3vl (Feb 18, 2011)

OH MY

[video=youtube;MXdVnDVjSL8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXdVnDVjSL8[/video]


----------



## tricka (Feb 18, 2011)

"Mother Fucking big fat bass"

yeah this cunt is nuts!!


----------



## DarthD3vl (Feb 18, 2011)

takin back to old school

any one jam dj venom back in the day?


[video=youtube;9sQMDYJVBn0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sQMDYJVBn0[/video]
[video=youtube;YHFC1tsDVlc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHFC1tsDVlc[/video]


----------



## OregonMeds (Feb 18, 2011)

[youtube]Z7gLJr03vNQ[/youtube]


----------



## ANC (Feb 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;XqOhQq946-A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqOhQq946-A[/video]


----------



## ANC (Feb 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;L8rR324AH6A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8rR324AH6A[/video]


----------



## tricka (Feb 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;nMqxNPsfN50]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMqxNPsfN50[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMqxNPsfN50


----------



## tricka (Feb 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;Y74G0iNFMBM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y74G0iNFMBM[/video]

this is the BEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OregonMeds (Feb 18, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> OH MY
> 
> [video=youtube;MXdVnDVjSL8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXdVnDVjSL8[/video]


Sweet!

[youtube]Im7XuKuCVQc[/youtube]
[youtube]H0tmYvWkEyI[/youtube]


----------



## tricka (Feb 18, 2011)

those two blokes are insane!!


----------



## OregonMeds (Feb 19, 2011)

[youtube]MhXkLQSgbfc[/youtube]
[youtube]6l5lxEOIJ3U[/youtube]
[youtube]UEaAawERSlI[/youtube]


----------



## Gold medal bong hits (Feb 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;V1Ny4uLPE3k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1Ny4uLPE3k[/video]

Also what dubsteb cd's would you guys say download for a newb?


----------



## CrazyPop (Feb 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;fH_8e9JYtRs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fH_8e9JYtRs[/video]


----------



## tricka (Feb 20, 2011)

nice one crazypop i like it, did you check out my gamma goblins track, oh and the one above it!


----------



## CrazyPop (Feb 20, 2011)

tricka said:


> nice one crazypop i like it, did you check out my gamma goblins track, oh and the one above it!


Yeah mate I sure did, they are great.


----------



## tricka (Feb 20, 2011)

CrazyPop said:


> Yeah mate I sure did, they are great.


Good'O 

I like a bit of GMS as well


----------



## Puffer Fish (Feb 21, 2011)

Baaa ya !!!

[video=youtube;cU02aF8yxmY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cU02aF8yxmY[/video]







[video=youtube;AAkFBQ6sIcc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAkFBQ6sIcc&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Feb 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;Ek8D30DidHw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ek8D30DidHw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## heir proctor (Feb 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;ylrmS6ayKv8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylrmS6ayKv8[/video]

A bit more "mainstream" than what's been posted, but they are pretty accessible. I usually listen to this song at least once every trip.


----------



## heir proctor (Feb 23, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> Baaa ya !!!
> 
> [video=youtube;cU02aF8yxmY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cU02aF8yxmY[/video]
> 
> ...


Ahh the didgeridoo! Definitely one of the coolest sounds that can come out of an instrument. I also really enjoy the hang drum

[video=youtube;oLl2eBGZlF0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLl2eBGZlF0[/video]


----------



## JealousGreen (Feb 24, 2011)

I will own a hang drum someday, I love them. I just wish they weren't so bloody hard to acquire.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Feb 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;cbM4n31EMc4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbM4n31EMc4[/video]

may build one of these one day, i have so many projects i kinda spread my self across to many things and never finish any of them


----------



## DarthD3vl (Feb 24, 2011)

animusic from pbs

[video=youtube;k0J5YpF2rxQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0J5YpF2rxQ&NR=1[/video]

[video=youtube;3ahoqR6OGdM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ahoqR6OGdM[/video]


----------



## purplehazin (Feb 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;kG6jhKBAHRY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kG6jhKBAHRY&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/video]


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 24, 2011)

Aphex Twins' "Didgeridoo" is a hallmark for all stages of electronic music and set the ideal path for it


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Feb 24, 2011)

i agree. i really enjoy Raja Rams masterful flute arrangements as well. always good to me.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Feb 25, 2011)

sup bandit, whats going down...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 25, 2011)

Likewise! Either I've been dormant on here or Mr. Bandit Pants went on a long hiatus


----------



## DarthD3vl (Feb 25, 2011)

the ever illusive mescaline bandit


----------



## Puffer Fish (Feb 25, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Aphex Twins' "Didgeridoo" is a hallmark for all stages of electronic music and set the ideal path for it


No doubt ... when I listen to that track ... and close my eyes ... I get into trance in less than 10 seconds ...

;0



mescalinebandit420 said:


> i agree. i really enjoy Raja Rams masterful flute arrangements as well. always good to me.


Just watched a very good movie on *Ram Dass* ... U are talking abut the DJ raja Rams ...different person ....... right ? (Love that religious fruitcakes ... lol)
MescaLLe good to see you on line brother !


----------



## Karmapuff (Feb 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;cHqINZ0tV-w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHqINZ0tV-w&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;wp8eEjqz7VY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wp8eEjqz7VY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Feb 25, 2011)

whats up everybody. sorry to stay away for so long. and no it wasnt jail, it was the other thing that traps you. vagina! i got that under control now though. haha.


----------



## Karmapuff (Feb 25, 2011)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> whats up everybody. sorry to stay away for so long. and no it wasnt jail, it was the other thing that traps you. vagina! i got that under control now though. haha.


I get my daily dose and still seem to make it on this forum just fine!
No excuses bandit!
<3


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Feb 25, 2011)

tru enough.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Feb 25, 2011)

Karmapuff I enjoy your taste in music ... liked both tracks .... thank you.
Bandit .... for a second there I though you had a 'period' ..... lol


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Feb 25, 2011)

nah. just pussy. hahaha. i havent really partaken psychedlicly either lately but i feel that its about that time again. back in the saddle again!


----------



## drinkmugrootbeer (Feb 25, 2011)

sublime it up


----------



## drinkmugrootbeer (Feb 25, 2011)

I also like that Mexican narco music


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Feb 27, 2011)

i know its been said before but Ott and Bluetech.


----------



## Tenner (Feb 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;qw9pBudCzYI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qw9pBudCzYI[/video]

[video=youtube;fTNiBVkkYQw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTNiBVkkYQw[/video]

This is the modern LSD music IMO, Psytrance. The most detailed music you can have  Its like sky input, gets the brain going


----------



## KindGrower (Feb 28, 2011)

"LSD do DMT total and utter cosmic stuff" Shpongle Divine Moments of Truth. Room 23 is also ballin!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 28, 2011)

The first SynSun link has massive appeal, well for my ears that is 

Usually I like slow piano chords followed by a delayed synth reaction. Carries my mind far away


----------



## HIDDEN42O (Feb 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;NOqcdiwjnSE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOqcdiwjnSE[/video]


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Mar 1, 2011)

The vibe I'm on..
[YOUTUBE]SdrFLBss8ck[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]Dzmv5cq4cEw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Mar 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;JGG-_iKyJ14]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGG-_iKyJ14[/video]

im not even a huge sludge rock fan, but when im fuct theres nothing like earth to open your mind.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 2, 2011)

HOLY SHIT!!!!

[video=youtube;Ud1pMf-UnmQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ud1pMf-UnmQ[/video]


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 3, 2011)

I dont know if you guys will really like this, i used to jam alot of hank 3 when i was drinking whiskey alot, and i mean alot lol, but any ways he's the grandson of hank williams (country legend) and son of hank jr (70s-80's county singer) and he's was in a few of phil anselmos bands (singer from pantera) after he left pantera... he's a drug fueled country-metal-punker..... any ways found this remix of his song 3 shades of black

[video=youtube;UDugOcdHv-w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDugOcdHv-w[/video]

cool thiing though, the original artist official youtube page comented on this song, they liked it..


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 3, 2011)

I went to a funeral today ... and am having a reflective day !!

[video=youtube;yPIfw3x47IQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPIfw3x47IQ[/video]


----------



## Gold medal bong hits (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorry about the funeral. Just really shows how much time we have on this earth. 

Anyway that is a really good dubstep remix. I been trying to get into more electronic music scene after hearing things like Ratatat.

Anyway this is my post for now.

[video=youtube;rVqAdIMQZlk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVqAdIMQZlk[/video]


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Mar 3, 2011)

hells yea. ratatat is badass. i just recently got into them and like there stuff alot.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;nM88En0GGKI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nM88En0GGKI[/video][video=youtube;doGEoV4_R4k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doGEoV4_R4k[/video]


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 3, 2011)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> hells yea. ratatat is badass. i just recently got into them and like there stuff alot.


aw yeah they gooood
[video=youtube;64liF2VuLxI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64liF2VuLxI[/video]


----------



## Gold medal bong hits (Mar 3, 2011)

I would go see them live if they perhaps played smaller shows instead of festivals


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 4, 2011)

Follow the Shadows ... way into the darkness. 

[video=youtube;_O6VE7erP2w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_O6VE7erP2w&feature=related[/video]


----------



## HIDDEN42O (Mar 4, 2011)

Today's Vibe

[video=youtube;TQbH_FOQR1o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQbH_FOQR1o[/video]


----------



## OregonMeds (Mar 4, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> I dont know if you guys will really like this, i used to jam alot of hank 3 when i was drinking whiskey alot, and i mean alot lol, but any ways he's the grandson of hank williams (country legend) and son of hank jr (70s-80's county singer) and he's was in a few of phil anselmos bands (singer from pantera) after he left pantera... he's a drug fueled country-metal-punker..... any ways found this remix of his song 3 shades of black
> 
> [video=youtube;UDugOcdHv-w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDugOcdHv-w[/video]
> 
> cool thiing though, the original artist official youtube page comented on this song, they liked it..


I loved that, and I hate country music so it really suprised me. One of the best in this thread. It's in my favorites now, thanks
[youtube]S3lTqvA-EBU[/youtube]
[youtube]r_kVmtetZfo[/youtube]
[youtube]tUePmRSzlIg[/youtube]
[youtube]pFvuaC3s4Kg[/youtube]
[youtube]qMYMC6atRoE[/youtube]
[youtube]ZIsdwZHXmj8[/youtube]
[youtube]tMgqOiEoEec[/youtube]
[youtube]re2JiVd4gT4[/youtube]
[youtube]fIDU95ab3T0[/youtube]
[youtube]Im7XuKuCVQc[/youtube]
[youtube]i-QNnvM-h0k[/youtube]
[youtube]JTVAgGPTm-Q[/youtube]
[youtube]oib0JvkDzYk[/youtube]
[youtube]tMcApL_zQvk[/youtube]


----------



## HIDDEN42O (Mar 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;elBAoINk1j8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elBAoINk1j8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## HIDDEN42O (Mar 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;1RR8zDTc0DE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RR8zDTc0DE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## HIDDEN42O (Mar 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;psBEj6cUXyk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psBEj6cUXyk[/video]


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Mar 6, 2011)

Excellent contributions!! You're all a bunch of wacky headthumpin' vibrating Cool Cats .. I can hear you Brainz slooshing 'round your skulls from here..

Careful not to concuss those precious soft tissue CPUs.. for the tempo.. has just.. been.. upped... 
[YOUTUBE]sy4MLivxw1s[/YOUTUBE]
Careful Now .. Don't slip .. Watch out for the Smoothness


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 6, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> [video=youtube;UDugOcdHv-w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDugOcdHv-w[/video]


been addicted to this song


----------



## HIDDEN42O (Mar 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;9Ts7-JP-_zk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ts7-JP-_zk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## HIDDEN42O (Mar 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;UAIJvXQn70M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAIJvXQn70M[/video]

Are you prepared?


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 6, 2011)

you trip while listening to that stuff?


----------



## HIDDEN42O (Mar 6, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> you trip while listening to that stuff?


Well. Yes and no.

Yes to learn and see whats going on. There is a lot going on in these "rap" videos. Especially the last one. Listen to it bro. Open your third eye wider than you thought possible and see what it's sayin bro.

Deep shit is a commin.

But, No lol  I fucking hate rap as entertainment. It's useless garbage.

Nonetheless if you alter your definition of "trippy" you will see that these "rap" videos are certainly VERY VUCKIN TRIPPY hehe 

This is what I'm truly about...

[video=youtube;LRKzkMlXam4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRKzkMlXam4[/video]


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 6, 2011)

I was just curious man, I live in an area that saturated with rap, thugs, and wanna be gangsters, it just gets old fast. I like some rap, its just far from what im listening to when in an enlightened state of being. now if im sippin some syrup or something then maybe.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;fBQLoTeM7h8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBQLoTeM7h8[/video]


----------



## smokebros (Mar 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;nkVey4vptP8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkVey4vptP8[/video]


----------



## HIDDEN42O (Mar 6, 2011)

Love the tunes... Keep em coming.... The Hank Williams remix is just awesome....

[video=youtube;aMfkVGCU_BA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMfkVGCU_BA[/video]

[video=youtube;XREnvJRkif0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XREnvJRkif0&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;o2oZWpqtNi4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2oZWpqtNi4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## HIDDEN42O (Mar 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;Oztwf9UBBr8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oztwf9UBBr8[/video]


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;1zNoRwCUKNM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zNoRwCUKNM[/video]


----------



## HIDDEN42O (Mar 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;UdM5fhI2pfI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdM5fhI2pfI[/video]


----------



## HIDDEN42O (Mar 6, 2011)

Guys I just got my first two warnings!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!! I may get banned!!!!! 

*&#8220;If you don't have enemies, you don't have character.&#8221;*


*&#8220;You have enemies? Good. That means you've stood up for something, sometime in your life.&#8221;*


[video=youtube;iu2pSHFwRyo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iu2pSHFwRyo[/video]


----------



## HIDDEN42O (Mar 6, 2011)

and now for something completely different...........................


[video=youtube;HHKO3Cnh8Zg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHKO3Cnh8Zg[/video]


----------



## smokebros (Mar 6, 2011)

some good videos here, keepp em comin


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Mar 6, 2011)

HIDDEN42O said:


> and now for something completely different...........................
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;HHKO3Cnh8Zg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHKO3Cnh8Zg[/video]


Different, Warped, Funky, Hilarious.. Oh yes.. Brilliant addition HIDDEN420!!  Love it.


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Mar 6, 2011)

i would have to say ween is always great and there side projects like z rock hawaii or mike pattons stuff good to i also went and saw rodger waters presents the wall trippin and it fucking blew my mind best show ever hands down.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 7, 2011)

Some vibes for Jamaica !

[video=youtube;Gj6PGK6LoSw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gj6PGK6LoSw[/video]


----------



## OregonMeds (Mar 7, 2011)

[youtube]7gBS2K93xng[/youtube]
[youtube]0T1SI4-VmcM[/youtube]


----------



## trailless (Mar 8, 2011)

BT - This Binary Universe

The video's are great also.


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Mar 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Z41L5am1NFg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JealousGreen (Mar 8, 2011)

http://www.sacredg.com/pages/Gspot.html



I posted this link in my mushroom thread, but I think everyone here will appreciate it as well. I have listened to the entire cycle at least twice daily for a while now. Make sure you click the play button next to the design to make the pattern change.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 8, 2011)

*EOTO
*two members of the jam band, The String Cheese Incident. 
Michael Travis and Jason Hann make a jam band, dubstep, electro, ambient, psychedelic duo.
All their live music is created without a script and without prerecorded loopshttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EOTO#cite_note-jambase2-0

They will be playing many festivals this summer in the United States
festivals such as 
Electric Forest Festival : June 30 - July 3 (http://www.electricforestfestival.com/)
Wakarusa Music Festival : June 2 - June 5 (www.wakarusa.com)
and many more

*CHECK EM OUT BELOW!
=]
*
[video=youtube;366fzjF_DXQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=366fzjF_DXQ[/video]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Heatless ... you Buzz me out Brother ... in the best way.
As I absorb all your threads/posts .... sometimes 
I feel like I am reading about 
'the adventures of my early self ... !' 

Even in terms of your video clips ...
Fantastic connection to your reality ... I have.

It is fantastic to re-live my experiences through your 
eyes and in the way you let us into your world !

Nice clip kind sir !

[video=youtube;U0k06Adv1HI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0k06Adv1HI&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;7zZainT9v6Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zZainT9v6Q&feature=player_detailpage#t=286s[/video]


----------



## HIDDEN42O (Mar 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;UBe3-gBfXMA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBe3-gBfXMA[/video]

[video=youtube;Ws60z4Q7ceA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ws60z4Q7ceA[/video]

[video=youtube;GV4M_qjfXxw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GV4M_qjfXxw&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;t6twhXA1Gyw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6twhXA1Gyw[/video]

[video=youtube;6X2Q9HuT--Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6X2Q9HuT--Q[/video]

[video=youtube;nYUpli3ZADc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYUpli3ZADc[/video]

[video=youtube;R6r5nJ4ZSGE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6r5nJ4ZSGE[/video]

[video=youtube;hfUSyoJcbxU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfUSyoJcbxU[/video]

[video=youtube;B993B2mGxG8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B993B2mGxG8[/video]

[video=youtube;or6sl2Y_VM4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=or6sl2Y_VM4&playnext=1&list=PL1F2184DB7884D666[/video]

[video=youtube;IOLimdKONNo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOLimdKONNo[/video]

[video=youtube;EPt4dx4vSUY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPt4dx4vSUY&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;EKUWVYxGEDY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKUWVYxGEDY[/video]

[video=youtube;Q-FgXfXmvSs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-FgXfXmvSs[/video]

[video=youtube;sas_H2yTiVo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sas_H2yTiVo[/video]

[video=youtube;JyxWgbj0waQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JyxWgbj0waQ[/video]

[video=youtube;M1NOUF8_qlg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1NOUF8_qlg[/video]

[video=youtube;FdrrW6_sWNk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdrrW6_sWNk[/video]

[video=youtube;1fswXw-eUSA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fswXw-eUSA[/video]

[video=youtube;fLYmoFJw6LA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLYmoFJw6LA[/video]

[video=youtube;8oMjHVq8EdY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oMjHVq8EdY[/video]

[video=youtube;LDIUaUOeSeQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDIUaUOeSeQ[/video]

[video=youtube;8CN-Z8SzNrU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CN-Z8SzNrU[/video]

[video=youtube;CQqsNwVWY2k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQqsNwVWY2k[/video]

[video=youtube;80udTJe0BIE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80udTJe0BIE&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;35XnoaV3OUQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35XnoaV3OUQ&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;_XBW5nZYaUQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XBW5nZYaUQ&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;_1l2B6QV1EY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1l2B6QV1EY&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;7Wt1nvsoKno]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Wt1nvsoKno[/video]

[video=youtube;0OW4cyiu9a4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OW4cyiu9a4[/video]

[video=youtube;GXuU55DQegk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXuU55DQegk[/video]

[video=youtube;2M33PCIh2Po]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2M33PCIh2Po[/video]

[video=youtube;dBUzqauXenA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBUzqauXenA[/video]

[video=youtube;ji6xKdNm0oU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ji6xKdNm0oU[/video]

[video=youtube;C_XtK8b6NuE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_XtK8b6NuE[/video]


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 8, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> Heatless ... you Buzz me out Brother ... in the best way.
> As I absorb all your threads/posts .... sometimes
> I feel like I am reading about
> 'the adventures of my early self ... !'
> ...


i wish i could +rep this.

and I feel that connection too sir.
I always have.

I have never met you and may never meet you (on earth)
but I believe we will meet some day. =]


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Mar 8, 2011)

LOL I think you win the prize for most vidz in one post, Hidden  WiNNinG!


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 8, 2011)

I wonder if he saved some for later .... ?
He threw up with vids !!
Wants to share BAD !


----------



## heir proctor (Mar 8, 2011)

Welder "Vines & Streams" 
Am I allowed to post mediafire links? Well if ya dig it, a google search for "welder mediafire" should lead you too a download for the album. Great music for flying through space! 

[video=youtube;yqeVcwqOjz4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqeVcwqOjz4[/video]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 9, 2011)

Fuck YA !!

[video=youtube;W4rt6Nxdm4Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4rt6Nxdm4Y[/video]


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;zRFt5J6PzIg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRFt5J6PzIg&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;HkHfu-iU-8o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkHfu-iU-8o[/video]


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;nfebI6mJGdc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfebI6mJGdc[/video]


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 12, 2011)

Now I need a break from dubstep lol

this song rocks
[video=youtube;VFZWZv29bjo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFZWZv29bjo[/video]

[video=youtube;I3_rFa7bUMQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3_rFa7bUMQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## tricka (Mar 12, 2011)

skunkpunk13 said:


> i would have to say ween is always great and there side projects like z rock hawaii or mike pattons stuff good to i also went and saw rodger waters presents the wall trippin and it fucking blew my mind best show ever hands down.


[video=youtube;buBlRSsTek8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=buBlRSsTek8[/video]


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Mar 12, 2011)

i cant get enough of the Skrillex-in for the kill (remix). it fuckin blows my mind every time.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 12, 2011)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> i cant get enough of the Skrillex-in for the kill (remix). it fuckin blows my mind every time.


and insert video here
[video=youtube;CpEOErRV-u4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpEOErRV-u4[/video]
there you go. in for the kill. skrillex remix


----------



## OregonMeds (Mar 13, 2011)

I prefer this one:
[youtube]ZmcS7FO0Guw[/youtube]


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 13, 2011)

In this section.

My absence has been somewhat of a qualified caused!

I suppose the tracks are not real important at the moment. Or the too much dub step garbage is hitting the wave lines. Dub Step has a root and a cause. But if its going to be a long blurred out bass signal.... then wow congratulations. You stunned us with something all too familiar. 

But to leave you on a good note, maybe visit some sounds from Orjan Nilsen- So Long Radio

It has something to be reached for. An inquired test for those thinking nothing is going to happen, but buzz on, it is


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Mar 13, 2011)

Ahh, Ndanja. That haunting Orjan Line of Bass haunts me even now.. Nice addition Brother. 

Let the ambient fingers of this score massage your breast.. and take a TOUR of the universe.. 

[video=youtube;R947FPub2SU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R947FPub2SU&feature=BF&list=ULxaN4qNObkTs&index=11[/video]


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 13, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> In this section.
> 
> My absence has been somewhat of a qualified caused!
> 
> ...



[video=youtube;awtY4NXKDkc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awtY4NXKDkc[/video]


----------



## growwwww (Mar 13, 2011)

Guys Comon

[youtube]7fKlYBztQ9M[/youtube]


----------



## OregonMeds (Mar 13, 2011)

Dubstep just helps vent anger and frustration, rather than suppress it. At least we aren't posting heavy metal shit.

Here, how about this acoustic chillness for the one other person here who likes la roux:
[youtube]Wd4EE0J98D0[/youtube]
[youtube]O7Ofl8IRf7o[/youtube]


----------



## OregonMeds (Mar 13, 2011)

Trippier sort of stuff:

[youtube]uVDn0kjt6uE[/youtube]

This is sort of trippy too, barely, but rocks:
[youtube]DGFEdSeTnGA[/youtube]
[youtube]lBUUOJpFg9Y[/youtube]
[youtube]Reb5IwMHzoE[/youtube]


----------



## cocobitzz (Mar 14, 2011)

I like my shpongle pandora channel. Bluetech is a common one, I dig that. I really love trance music, but I got into the dead a few years ago and that pretty much defined my life from then on. Now when I trip I like to listen to Terrapin Station, or Atom Heart Mother, or the fucking Who. I really don't like dubstep, don't even get me started on that...


----------



## Derple (Mar 14, 2011)

good isreali trance or fatali


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 14, 2011)

OregonMeds said:


> Dubstep just helps vent anger and frustration, rather than suppress it. At least we aren't posting heavy metal shit.
> 
> Here, how about this acoustic chillness for the one other person here who likes la roux:
> [youtube]Wd4EE0J98D0[/youtube]
> [youtube]O7Ofl8IRf7o[/youtube]


In no way am I discreditting dubstep for its new way to mix hip hop and dnb flavors. But sounds can be over used and when that happens stages of music suffer. A musician has an hear and like what he hears so he tries to duplicate the sound he best he can but all he comes up is an empty strung cord, why because its not INNOVATIVE. Music is a string of human evolution and we must see that


----------



## OregonMeds (Mar 14, 2011)

I am right there with you guys on the crap dubstep that's just the same old same old or worse yet same as the last but "dirtier than..." whatever the hell that's good for. Or the robot battles...

The dubstep I like is the stuff that had variation and musical skill, with a vocal of some sort or background in a mashup, that's pretty much the ony dubstep stuff I've posted.

I'm disabled atm. Not talking mentally or physically, but by the court system.Got myself a DUi with all those great classes, random pee tests, and can't do shit to get me in a trippy mood. I can't even drink or smoke a bowl or nothing, and don't know people any more that have untested options. They're giving me the hard tests for metabolites so there's no way I can even sneak in a recreational day here and there, it truly is fucked up. I tried to get down some dxm daytime stuff last night in fact but it doesn't seem to work or I'm not choosing the right stuff. I get to feeling sick long before I can get enough down and I give up, can't find one that only has dxm and nothing else in it. They all have some other crap in them at least that I've found. 

But I'm finding more stuff I do like in this music thread than the others here, not all of these require being fucked up, and nobody's posting metal/new hip hop fake marketing rap etc.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 14, 2011)

I really like skrillex, I really like dubba jonny, and I really like NiT GriT but I always end up going back to goa or psy trance. 


Some goa by none other than goa gil
[video=youtube;ki5K3ZtPqwo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ki5K3ZtPqwo[/video]
total babe at 2:09


[video=youtube;uEo3Q2SXQ0s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEo3Q2SXQ0s&feature=related[/video]


One Infected Mushoom ah ah ah
[video=youtube;UZB7ApwMn6w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZB7ApwMn6w&feature=related[/video]

Two Infected Mushroom ah ah ah
[video=youtube;ynBgM795efo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynBgM795efo&feature=related[/video]


Astral Projection
[video=youtube;nvhYvcv46MA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvhYvcv46MA[/video]


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 14, 2011)

OregonMeds said:


> I prefer this one:
> [youtube]ZmcS7FO0Guw[/youtube]



La Roux has some good stuff and I totally overlooked that. I heard a few on Tiesto Podcast. And maybe the 10 test of wines gots my mind in a swirl of zinfadel and merlot, but good stuff mate. It'll take some time to conjure up some good beats but I feel them strumming along with chinese sticks vengeance


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 14, 2011)

Some DNB


[video=youtube;_SYvDRFSEd4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SYvDRFSEd4[/video]
[video=youtube;FkQ0QMixO68]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkQ0QMixO68[/video]
[video=youtube;h2KG0BD0U70]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2KG0BD0U70&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;eeXK6eIrnlM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeXK6eIrnlM[/video]


----------



## xebeche (Mar 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;rFwaspKqyYY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFwaspKqyYY[/video]


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Mar 14, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> Some DNB


I actually dusted off that Aphro track from my sack o wax a few weeks back.. Nice choons DD


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh snap. DNB raided in with a vengeance.... may it be that I ratted on the nominal effects of dubstep that brought back to trueness of the game!



Smiles and the beer clap to the New Castle im chuggin' on


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

This is very far for DNB .... but have a look at this Vixen ..... hypnotizing .... to say the least ...

[video=youtube;6JX13LwnZss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JX13LwnZss[/video]


----------



## OregonMeds (Mar 15, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> This is very far for DNB .... but have a look at this Vixen ..... hypnotizing .... to say the least ...
> 
> [video=youtube;6JX13LwnZss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JX13LwnZss[/video]


Nice! I love alternative looking girls with experienced hands. 
DNB stuff... (to each their own)


----------



## ANC (Mar 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;ESt0uVvVZiU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESt0uVvVZiU[/video]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

I am into all music ... through the years I have learned to distinguish the _*good from the bad*_ .... also ... I have spent a great deal of time trying to understand how it ALL works.
Some GenereZ are more difficult to follow .... but at the end of the day it is all about _*Sound-Waves,Frequencies*_, _*Harmonics*_.... and_* finally a certain Magical Delivery*_.

[video=youtube;yE7waNi5dc0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yE7waNi5dc0&feature=player_detailpage#t=17s[/video]


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 15, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> This is very far for DNB .... but have a look at this Vixen ..... hypnotizing .... to say the least ...
> 
> [video=youtube;6JX13LwnZss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JX13LwnZss[/video]


Hypnotized by the strumming and her pants... great choice... if you listen a snake can be applied for dramatic effect.... now wheres the vase


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 15, 2011)

Some very different stuff, each one is nothing like that last.

pretty good with a kazoo. Has that toy story feel to it..
[video=youtube;u5WRQ6UXSC0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5WRQ6UXSC0[/video]


This guy is sooo amazing.
[video=youtube;5JqeSU7lSLE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JqeSU7lSLE[/video]
Funny a guy starts cracking up at like 3:05, its to amazing for him.


Next ones Very funny, its quiet and he talks a little bit first but totally worth a listen even if you dont like him, this ones pretty funny
[video=youtube;pPdFrW076R0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPdFrW076R0[/video]


And again some thing different. check him out towards the end he's playing drums and didjerido
[video=youtube;zCpO2cLZmrA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCpO2cLZmrA[/video]


String cheese any one? Cant belive that voice come out of that guy...
[video=youtube;CCODxHMwuEo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCODxHMwuEo[/video]


He goes off, with HIS THUMBS haha very cool little instrument. music box sound.
[video=youtube;qbAdLFeUPII]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbAdLFeUPII[/video]


Any one play guitar, but wish it sounded like a sitar....
[video=youtube;Dcqs8FVN_KI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dcqs8FVN_KI[/video]


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Mar 15, 2011)

The unisoned kids with guitars.. a gentle robotic soulfulness, no?.. Loved it
Mandolin Strummer.. he was laughing @ the _FACE_ methinks 
Kalimba & Didjy vidz were just plain astonishing.

I can always trust the _H.S._ Conglomerate to serve the tastiest treats! Bravo! Keep the Gems coming Everyone


----------



## OregonMeds (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice stuff there, and those damn little kids are crazy good. Those aren't things I'd put in my typical music rotation but glad to see them.
Stupid kids make me sick I've never been able to play guitar even as an adult. I must be retarted, too retarted to even realize...

[youtube]1MS1_nHAJSs[/youtube]
[youtube]W4JPNRzGE0Q[/youtube]
[youtube]nicZdLTXy44[/youtube]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

I am pulling this out.
I have Japanese friends in Tokyo.
Scary shit ... I will see them again.
I know it.

[video=youtube;4bhvEVot-4Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bhvEVot-4Y&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 15, 2011)

Because they vanished to ZEN


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 15, 2011)

Werd2Jah is sloppy, sorry. But the beats sounds rumbled... like under water.... and he needs to relax his voice a bit. He's not winning some speed rappin' contest. Let the content and the meaning of the song do the playing.... let all other elements come in after


----------



## OregonMeds (Mar 15, 2011)

We're limited to youtube quality, and it's not a studio reworked track either. I thought his vocals were good enough that it's in my regular mix. Oh well...


[youtube]QHZR9SA5pOg[/youtube]
[youtube]781cL5FSPyM[/youtube]
[youtube]UbtTSjfgu30[/youtube]
[youtube]0F05M4XF3R0[/youtube]
[youtube]vyD6vqrqdH8[/youtube]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Because they vanished to ZEN


Not yet ... but they will start glowing soon.


----------



## OregonMeds (Mar 15, 2011)

They're headed to the next haley's comet, niburu (planet x)  (no disrespect, it is too tragic to not try to bring in humor about it.)

[youtube]oQH4WWtdHoM[/youtube]
[youtube]-pUMR5P54zE[/youtube]


----------



## Daath (Mar 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;iBK2AXXDY10]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBK2AXXDY10[/video]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 16, 2011)

I am sorry if this is a re-post ...I would like to let you guys into my brain 
as this is today's internal audio frequency. This is how I feel.

You would Humble ME
If you would follow the YOUTUBE link as 
this version is copy protected ... and might not be embedded.
Certainly worth a click.

[video=youtube;co67J3cUzy8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=co67J3cUzy8[/video]


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Mar 16, 2011)

Daath said:


> [video=youtube;iBK2AXXDY10]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBK2AXXDY10[/video]


So cool  Thx for posting!

Reminded me of the very first Cinemafied intergalactic Jam Session @ the start.. Get_down_! 

[video=youtube;tUcOaGawIW0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUcOaGawIW0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Mar 16, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> I am sorry if this is a re-post ...I would like to let you guys into my brain
> as this is today's internal audio frequency. This is how I feel.
> 
> You would Humble ME
> ...


 e
Songs such as these, bring about visions of Electric Sheep in my minds eYe...
I believe Vangelis himself is a skin-job


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 16, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> I am sorry if this is a re-post ...I would like to let you guys into my brain
> as this is today's internal audio frequency. This is how I feel.
> 
> You would Humble ME
> ...


Vangellis is historic man. Before hitting the paved electronic streets of trance and progressive... I knitted my way through with Vangelis. Simiplistic tones for the beautiful


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 16, 2011)

CaNNA ...U know I am all about the electric sheep !!
Nice comment. U get a present for this one.


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Mar 16, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> CaNNA ...U know I am all about the electric sheep !!
> Nice comment. U get a present for this one.


Two tickets to Taffy's will do just fine  

...

TiMe to Chilly down wiht the Fire Gang ya'll.. 
Where you goin with a HeaD like that ? !!

[video=youtube;kiUt5HuW3xc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiUt5HuW3xc[/video]


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 16, 2011)

Any body like capsule? 

[video=youtube;SaBKoiM9WxU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaBKoiM9WxU&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;r1gtxDb3uxc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1gtxDb3uxc&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;VdbABfNs4WU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdbABfNs4WU&feature=related[/video]


Dnb Beastie Boys.

[video=youtube;l8haF6W4wZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8haF6W4wZI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 17, 2011)

I like the last half of this song alot
[video=youtube;hwv5j10FXyw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwv5j10FXyw[/video]


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 17, 2011)

Since were all about to hit those zesty 'zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz's"

I might as well as line up some sheep. Not no ordinary sheep, but ones that buzz you to sleep.... take a piece and listen 

[video=youtube;SfMyduxmjTo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfMyduxmjTo[/video]


----------



## OregonMeds (Mar 17, 2011)

[youtube]a2SnYa2aJNo[/youtube]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 17, 2011)

Shouts out to BBQ ... for this one ...

[video=youtube;nba8Ju4ZJIM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nba8Ju4ZJIM[/video]


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 17, 2011)

Marvin gaye NiT GriT remix its awsome..
[video=youtube;pDji-ts4FBI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDji-ts4FBI[/video]


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 17, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> Shouts out to BBQ ... for this one ...
> 
> [video=youtube;nba8Ju4ZJIM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nba8Ju4ZJIM[/video]


My face is hidden between that underwear lacing, see me 

Great tune.... got me busting the funky chicken


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 17, 2011)

BBQ finished his set with that one !


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 17, 2011)

BBQ you got my vote 

When's your next beach gig


----------



## Karmapuff (Mar 17, 2011)

Comes with amazing visuals also 
[video=youtube;S73YU_Kz-xQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S73YU_Kz-xQ[/video]


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 17, 2011)

This thread rocks, really. I get bored of my playlist and seek something...come to RIU and receive some refreshments in return.

Mentos good


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 17, 2011)

*That's How* I *ROll*
The tempo in this track reminds me of a 
_Journey on a Night Train ...
_








[video=youtube;hdCjamnsSVA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdCjamnsSVA[/video]


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Mar 17, 2011)

im glad everyone enjoys my thread and keeps it alive and going. And i thank everyone for posting and spreading around all this great music. i would rep all my brothers if i could.


----------



## OregonMeds (Mar 17, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> Marvin gaye NiT GriT remix its awsome..
> [video=youtube;pDji-ts4FBI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDji-ts4FBI[/video]


Nice, love it.

Here's a simple Nirvana/Marvin Gaye mashup that I've always really liked, survived in my playlist when others have fallen. I'm not sure why, it is admittedly basic, but it really grows on you. Or maybe it's the chick on screen that grows on you. 
[youtube]VA_M2ONxQIg[/youtube]


----------



## Sti1984 (Mar 17, 2011)

house music


----------



## OregonMeds (Mar 17, 2011)

Speaking of good mashups did I ever post any of the Kleptones mashups in this thread?
[youtube]UBPRVoB-v2o[/youtube]
[youtube]ZT_S-RljTxg[/youtube]
[youtube]oyPfdwGruCM[/youtube]

Sorry if they're too conventional but give them a chance if you like mainstream music on occasion.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 18, 2011)

For again the Trance ADDICT this is one is an oldy but goody

Goosebumps rose like penacles out of my skin, until I calmed and realized humans don't grow penacles. Oh gosh was it one of those ACID flashbacks we get.... oh no, reality is settling upon me .... oh and my stupid stories... no, flashbacks just common comical satire!

Here we are, now Turn Around:

Now see I just delved over into the stoner state.... I cannot remember the song I just played 20 mins going... the post of the song will have to wait til tomorrow. For now let the muteness carry you to the restroom to take your morning piss


----------



## ChubbySoap (Mar 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;FcUi6UEQh00]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcUi6UEQh00[/video]

...1973... an onomatopoeic, gibberish filled, jabberwockian song, set to the era's afro-american influenced US pop songs, and of how english sounds to a non-english speaker...
proto-rap if you will...

i absolutely love it for some odd reason...way better than the ketchup song...


----------



## NolingNrolling (Mar 18, 2011)

I love the good oldies, floyd and doors. If you have an ipod put on one song and play another off your computer, sounds amazing and does wonders for visuals. Also got into cudi for those with a taste for modern music


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 18, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> *That's How* I *ROll*
> The tempo in this track reminds me of a
> _Journey on a Night Train ...
> _
> ...


Sasha & John Digweed have been compiling stuff for a while. Very hard, deep, and slow. Keeps the thoughts rolling by... although, some of there works are not that great. I'll give them a 7 for there compositions.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 18, 2011)

And which ones ...do not make the grade ?
I held orgies with this one in the background ...

[video=youtube;1vV-dmAKjaE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vV-dmAKjaE[/video]


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 18, 2011)

Well. I can't be too specific. Maybe being too analytical or be a bit stress heavy right now lols.... I'll check that tune out in the bit. I bet orgies can be heard in the back ground.... like boy crying wolf; instead its the girl moaning "wolffffffffffffffffffffff"


----------



## OregonMeds (Mar 18, 2011)

[youtube]QNsToEecC_M[/youtube]
[youtube]U8BWBn26bX0[/youtube]
[youtube]_h5WJ6J6IlE[/youtube]
[youtube]JX18S_36VQI[/youtube]
[youtube]K2cYWfq--Nw[/youtube]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 18, 2011)

*One Love*

*[video=youtube;UFmBOYuRFVo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFmBOYuRFVo[/video]*


----------



## heir proctor (Mar 18, 2011)

[video=vimeo;19723907]http://vimeo.com/19723907[/video]


----------



## OregonMeds (Mar 18, 2011)

Nice video.

But how did you embed a vimeo file? This is new, or I was just too stoned before to notice?


----------



## heir proctor (Mar 18, 2011)

OregonMeds said:


> Nice video.
> 
> But how did you embed a vimeo file? This is new, or I was just too stoned before to notice?


See that film strip icon at the top of the post reply box. To the left of the whit speech bubble. Second icon on the right. It says Insert Video. Copy the url of the video you wanna upload and paste it in the yellow text box. Use the URL not the embed code!


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 19, 2011)

Proctor I am rocking your video .... we share things in common !!


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 19, 2011)

OregonMeds said:


> [youtube]K2cYWfq--Nw[/youtube]


soo crazy........


----------



## heir proctor (Mar 19, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> Proctor I am rocking your video .... we share things in common !!


Word bro, glad you like! Check out how it was made...

http://moullinex.tumblr.com/post/3180520798/catalina-music-video


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Mar 20, 2011)

FUCK YES BRO superjoint ritual is fucking awsome


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Mar 20, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> I dont know if you guys will really like this, i used to jam alot of hank 3 when i was drinking whiskey alot, and i mean alot lol, but any ways he's the grandson of hank williams (country legend) and son of hank jr (70s-80's county singer) and he's was in a few of phil anselmos bands (singer from pantera) after he left pantera... he's a drug fueled country-metal-punker..... any ways found this remix of his song 3 shades of black
> 
> [video=youtube;UDugOcdHv-w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDugOcdHv-w[/video]
> 
> cool thiing though, the original artist official youtube page comented on this song, they liked it..


that FUCK YES was ment for this post hahaha


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 20, 2011)

Ok. 'Bout to bust a nut and go ratta-tat on the dancefloor. 220mgs of white crystalline mdma consumed.... about lets say 50 minutes ago.... back shivers and prickles on hands so far. The best is to come.... and while I'm at it... I'll leave you with the last thing on my mind:

[video=youtube;NyP1SEiHWl0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyP1SEiHWl0&feature=related[/video]

Deep coursing bass. You can peel it off like layers, its that good folks


----------



## OregonMeds (Mar 21, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> soo crazy........


Crazy in the coconut. 
[youtube]XpuSQXsoH4E[/youtube]
[youtube]j2Jptu4BC7Q[/youtube]
[youtube]2P2fgfm0oPQ[/youtube]

[youtube]VczbbiRmDik[/youtube]


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;KhrteSZXFzM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhrteSZXFzM&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;Be_pWWlf0xA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Be_pWWlf0xA&feature=related[/video] 

[video=youtube;YWJ8jdeR-6Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWJ8jdeR-6Y&feature=autoplay&list=PL1C44FC446007EFEA&index=2&playnext=2[/video]


*cant stop jamming this song, i like the funk part at the beggining*
[video=youtube;SaBKoiM9WxU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaBKoiM9WxU[/video]


----------



## heir proctor (Mar 22, 2011)

Anybody else enjoy tripping to incubus? Fungus Amongus. The studio version of this one gives me an eargasm at 1:30 EVERY fucking time! I love it.

[video=youtube;K7N9iX7G86I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7N9iX7G86I[/video]


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 22, 2011)

Loved Incubus in highschool. Walking in the football fields with my headphones blasting. The days of the past are almost behind me. If I did take a listen I might like it. Old obsesions never, truly die


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 22, 2011)

Ya man ... John is insane ... and with Sasha ....woohaaa .... wicked track my friend .... thank you for pulling it out !
I have a personal connection with these guys .... hence I am biased, and enjoy them in tandem.
Got them both high on some supplies back in the day ... and respect them equally.





ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Ok. 'Bout to bust a nut and go ratta-tat on the dancefloor. 220mgs of white crystalline mdma consumed.... about lets say 50 minutes ago.... back shivers and prickles on hands so far. The best is to come.... and while I'm at it... I'll leave you with the last thing on my mind:
> 
> [video=youtube;NyP1SEiHWl0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyP1SEiHWl0&feature=related[/video]
> 
> Deep coursing bass. You can peel it off like layers, its that good folks


----------



## OregonMeds (Mar 23, 2011)

I kept seeing the group ratatat and couldn't remember for the life of me where I first heard that band.

But I eventually remembered:
[youtube]6bMLrA_0O5I[/youtube]

Sorry for remembering, and feeling like I had to post it, but she's still cute though.
so wtf... At least there's not a hate button you can click or I'd get screwed.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 23, 2011)

OregonMeds said:


> I kept seeing the group ratatat and couldn't remember for the life of me where I first heard that band.
> 
> But I eventually remembered:
> [youtube]6bMLrA_0O5I[/youtube]
> ...


WTF haha i've never seen that, wtf was she talking about...


----------



## OregonMeds (Mar 23, 2011)

Boxxy was a character on youtube like mememolly that went viral, and had as many haters as pimply faced fans... Long story short it all got annoying fast.

Anyway here's a couple real songs:
[youtube]86FQ-yzuJ_M[/youtube]
[youtube]gYrmAW2rBxY[/youtube]
[youtube]oG8S2Lq86AQ[/youtube]
[youtube]yiKXC7RoV18[/youtube]
[youtube]zmeKmDE87Tk[/youtube]


Sorry there's no visuals with them though.
remixed slackbaba trip:
[youtube]talZc-MWErc[/youtube]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 23, 2011)

Sending out a frequency to CREW

[video=youtube;ltdSnq7rHks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltdSnq7rHks[/video]

[video=youtube;r1vxZss-_Z8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1vxZss-_Z8[/video]


----------



## heir proctor (Mar 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;TdVNlIQLmnQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdVNlIQLmnQ&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;SDqC60Zkefc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDqC60Zkefc&feature=related[/video]

And on a slightly different note...


[video=youtube;7jekYAm3fkA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jekYAm3fkA[/video]


----------



## heir proctor (Mar 23, 2011)

What do you guys got for reggae based dubstep?


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 23, 2011)

heir proctor said:


> What do you guys got for reggae based dubstep?


Did you mean DUB or DubSTEP, dub is when its music is turned into regge (I think)

like so
[video=youtube;i_aYli_1iqs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_aYli_1iqs&feature=related[/video]

or actual regge dubstep like this?
[video=youtube;HkHfu-iU-8o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkHfu-iU-8o[/video]


----------



## heir proctor (Mar 23, 2011)

Definitely like the later.


----------



## OregonMeds (Mar 23, 2011)

Long mix
[youtube]tMcApL_zQvk[/youtube]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello from snowy Canada !





[video=youtube;8AaKK7O-A0g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AaKK7O-A0g&feature=related[/video]


----------



## OregonMeds (Mar 24, 2011)

I was busy seeking new music today... I'm not sure if anyone else will like this, all kind of mellow...


MAY CAUSE DROWSINESS/ALCOHOL MAY INTENSIFY THIS EFFECT

[youtube]4lIqAQvIpo0[/youtube]
[youtube]BNneWC3jBdA[/youtube]
[youtube]ZvSgLHWR16o[/youtube]
[youtube]2LfKBP7Q_PM[/youtube]
[youtube]ViBt55HRkXw[/youtube]
[youtube]Tvh_NrcxED8[/youtube]
[youtube]nnxPKY7NSoM[/youtube]
[youtube]28tZ-S1LFok[/youtube]
[youtube]F0tQfLZc5Pk[/youtube]
[youtube]1An2pjS4mKE[/youtube]
[youtube]9iGQIqpMJU0[/youtube]
[youtube]pGSktA2vICg[/youtube]
[youtube]ldc1Tn-6pbM[/youtube]
[youtube]D9jhjzaiDTs[/youtube]


----------



## heir proctor (Mar 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;TqlVCKfX3hk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqlVCKfX3hk[/video]


----------



## OregonMeds (Mar 24, 2011)

heir proctor said:


> [video=youtube;TqlVCKfX3hk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqlVCKfX3hk[/video]


Wow, that's just disturbing... Was that a song someone was supposed to enjoy Or did you just post it to offset my mellow songs?

Or so we could see the next serial killers on the horizon? 

I'm not sure what to make of that crap, the beat was cool if it didn't have the twisted here comes chucky kids.


----------



## heir proctor (Mar 24, 2011)

OregonMeds said:


> Wow, that's just disturbing... Was that a song someone was supposed to enjoy Or did you just post it to offset my mellow songs?
> 
> Or so we could see the next serial killers on the horizon?
> 
> I'm not sure what to make of that crap, the beat was cool if it didn't have the twisted here comes chucky kids.


It is most certainly disturbing. I find I enjoy disturbing things while under the influence though. I came across this band, The Books, the other day. Their music seems to be pretty good for tripping. I really like stuff, especially music that is so out there it offends people. 

To give you a better taste of their music:

[video=youtube;kgn2Gsgm6ak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgn2Gsgm6ak&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;iC35WrKC_nY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iC35WrKC_nY[/video]

[video=youtube;S24ygyjYQG4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S24ygyjYQG4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## heir proctor (Mar 24, 2011)

Just remembered about Mr. Bungle!

[video=youtube;MO2bM4sgE1E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MO2bM4sgE1E&feature=related[/video]


----------



## heir proctor (Mar 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;c0WkNLgmfVQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0WkNLgmfVQ&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;ztvr09J7KK4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztvr09J7KK4[/video]

[video=youtube;RNCzp_pTwMM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNCzp_pTwMM[/video]

[video=youtube;uyJjihseiio]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyJjihseiio&feature=related[/video]

Love this band


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Mar 24, 2011)

For my fellow ladz of SHPONGolia! And the UN-initiated.. 
my *GOSH...* 

[video=youtube;_Tz6El4b0-w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Tz6El4b0-w&feature=related[/video]
The God Particle EP..
[video=youtube;Uv5HsuxMXMk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uv5HsuxMXMk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## OregonMeds (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for explaining the twisted kid video heir proctor. I'd think that and hallucinogens would be a recipe for a bad trip, but more power to you:
[youtube]mOA2JMxSuhI[/youtube]

Personally I'll stick to more postive stuff:
[youtube]1aHuHgC5ikk[/youtube]
[youtube]tkTk08IJ-OU[/youtube]
[youtube]GpSATNycEPA[/youtube]
[youtube]yXPCp48nYGw[/youtube]
[youtube]5bxAKvD6nuI[/youtube]



Loving shpongle but need more new stuff or cool remixes from them.


----------



## heir proctor (Mar 25, 2011)

JAH!! That last one was sick. MOAR!!!


----------



## OregonMeds (Mar 25, 2011)

[youtube]93_Qi7MWneA[/youtube]
[youtube]HeMZMpGH7Sk[/youtube]
[youtube]fAiEvPYUNZ4[/youtube]
[youtube]AQuMhvww1D4[/youtube]
[youtube]yLhuNV_7ZTY[/youtube]
[youtube]Tak9-usgnG4[/youtube]
[youtube]Ok4fnymF6fM[/youtube]
[youtube]0GYSH893txU[/youtube]
[youtube]o1HBqaQhzuE[/youtube]
[youtube]FS64jfnBZKU[/youtube]
[youtube]tUb_HhZyjYo[/youtube]
[youtube]_-utbSvZvUM[/youtube]
[youtube]bJsdMSaArf4[/youtube]
[youtube]UexCBJF_n-4[/youtube]
[youtube]btxTcT-WaXQ[/youtube]
[youtube]-aW7NFSGklM[/youtube]
[youtube]GzdmTOJ0aQ0[/youtube]
[youtube]yaf8k7q8K6k[/youtube]
[youtube]z2Y0tBW_yFA[/youtube]


----------



## OregonMeds (Mar 25, 2011)

[youtube]QEaodmeOtuo[/youtube]
[youtube]kVCBQrcUk4E[/youtube]
[youtube]lcLrdgvGJxU[/youtube]
[youtube]5JgXscgagNc[/youtube]
[youtube]dXb5RWCtSl4[/youtube]
[youtube]Xu9_9zsecdg[/youtube]
[youtube]v0ALxaXTtkk[/youtube]
[youtube]fI6nXQnu8jM[/youtube]


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Mar 25, 2011)

Some real gems here.. Keep 'em comin!


----------



## OregonMeds (Mar 26, 2011)

I can't get onto my desktop, my relatively new big monitor died and I have no backup, tossed the old one.

So I'm on the laptop that had no music on it, and I'm having to search this stuff out all over again. But in the process of searching out what I had, I found half the above which is new to me as of today also.

But I need a break. The laptop is slow, screen is small and giving me a headache, and kinda sucks to work on. 

Here I am with all these new tunes and headache, and can't even smoke out cause of weekly pee testing.


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Mar 26, 2011)

Some fuckin good soundz here, Boy. Cheerz n thx


----------



## OregonMeds (Mar 26, 2011)

And the record for posting the most video's -ever- in a single post goes to:

Mostly classics, but oh well I have no idea who's already heard what.
Maybe all new to some. Like I said I'm rebuilding my collection and finding new stuff, and this thread is now my backup I guess.
There must be a little something everyone will like in here, if you're patient enough to wade through the crap you don't like that is. Try stuff in a couple spots even if you don't think it's "your style" and you may be surprised by what you like. Elvis for example, I am not into elvis -at all- but that one song, which is original btw when he was alive...
[youtube]bEi9XScj1mc[/youtube]
[youtube]2UUBMinQFKQ[/youtube]
[youtube]2AQr06ZUlR0[/youtube]
[youtube]pjgFYQMWtqo[/youtube]
[youtube]Mwo33Sy0vWk[/youtube]
[youtube]MPtWh5XjiH0[/youtube]
[youtube]R3i5OiHGK78[/youtube]
[youtube]kU8vVZCNRXQ[/youtube]
[youtube]oYz_LJ9O1IQ[/youtube]
[youtube]TOsCQXJqF7o[/youtube]
[youtube]XFBzn0fnRGQ[/youtube]
[youtube]TXgjSCGq7UY[/youtube]
[youtube]K0DLT65pyFQ[/youtube]
[youtube]gAWpAnt0sos[/youtube]
[youtube]gPP7gN3OUd8[/youtube]

[youtube]P-QOgcLR9no[/youtube]
[youtube]xbpT5NTY5dk[/youtube]
[youtube]QQcccIfy7mE[/youtube]
[youtube]BqKnMS5fkX0[/youtube]
[youtube]kVJt8lyuNas[/youtube]
[youtube]vfWzyEWFu3I[/youtube]
[youtube]Qx-VR2ZCJ5U[/youtube]
[youtube]uqzYCJgc0q0[/youtube]
[youtube]PeB86iYl2MI[/youtube]
[youtube]fEBQQToGeX4[/youtube]
[youtube]ZgbKjtoNbZI[/youtube]
[youtube]qkqDfy1lv-A[/youtube]
[youtube]mBNGt329auQ[/youtube]
[youtube]d7nY-MCy2NA[/youtube]
[youtube]nPwcIRkOjGg[/youtube]
[youtube]T1Pc5YckBq8[/youtube]
[youtube]Czb5eauQs3g[/youtube]
[youtube]eYsaWDhdbwQ[/youtube]
[youtube]SaY0mKucPgQ[/youtube]
[youtube]eqRHozsY7bo[/youtube]
[youtube]84x1gXx9fs4[/youtube]
[youtube]Ou2rEaq28PM[/youtube]
[youtube]HrNqUWorGNY[/youtube]
[youtube]kdpuJRpdheA[/youtube]
[youtube]YOv-5pAGSrs[/youtube]
[youtube]JYeuKzvZDGE[/youtube]
[youtube]HC-68gju9ks[/youtube]
[youtube]I8O4mR8pan4[/youtube]
[youtube]xOTWgfVcDmw[/youtube]
[youtube]pt3vItRCSQk[/youtube]
[youtube]FqAF-Alc7CM[/youtube]
[youtube]RDTJ_0Sv6-Y[/youtube]


----------



## ANC (Mar 26, 2011)

Ok, now for some trippy shit again...
[video=youtube;guqQ_TJTpjA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guqQ_TJTpjA[/video]

[video=youtube;FDfDovicSBQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDfDovicSBQ[/video]
get up and move a little, you know you want to and you only live once.


----------



## OregonMeds (Mar 26, 2011)

I see your point but... Aside from me being asked to post more...
You are not tripping!!! If you were, you'd have said holy crap that made me freak out and shit at beavis and butthead or steven hawking...Or something.

Short attention span Poser!

If you couldn't find a single thing you liked, I kind of tend to think that's on you at this point.

As for getting up and moving around. I just had a nice threesome yesterday and can't handle it every day at my age. 
I deserve and need a rest and this is it.

Open your mind... You had to have missed something you could have liked, or you have far too narrow of musical taste.




No hard feelings, just saying...


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 26, 2011)

The long posts kinda get skipped over by me, my ADD basically prohibits me from being able to listen to them all... I'll try though.

Now to relax.
[video=youtube;gbv-yqqmLH0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbv-yqqmLH0[/video]

Thanks puffer for turning me onto emancipator


----------



## OregonMeds (Mar 26, 2011)

[youtube]7HTXMQC5-mg[/youtube]
[youtube]sFSIPxWf4Gw[/youtube]


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 26, 2011)

just listen to these, dont look at what they are. they make me feel like i should be watching a dracula puppet musical
. 





. 
I almost pooped at 2:00
. 
[video=youtube;7aY-jrfDKMI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7aY-jrfDKMI[/video]
. 
. 
[video=youtube;7udMkp21CJo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7udMkp21CJo[/video]
. 
.
.
one of my all time favorite songs,and it still realy good.
[video=youtube;uS33jC2VYNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uS33jC2VYNU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## ANC (Mar 27, 2011)

OregonMeds said:


> I see your point but... Aside from me being asked to post more...
> You are not tripping!!! If you were, you'd have said holy crap that made me freak out and shit at beavis and butthead or steven hawking...Or something.
> 
> Short attention span Poser!
> ...


 
Ouch
Geez, take everything personaly do you?, I have a mother in law like that, no fun... Anyway, my post was in no way directed at you, I just refered to the thread title...


----------



## OregonMeds (Mar 27, 2011)

ANC said:


> Ouch
> Geez, take everything personaly do you?, I have a mother in law like that, no fun... Anyway, my post was in no way directed at you, I just refered to the thread title...


I said previously I had a headache all day, and my main computer died which is why I had to get all those links again anyway so yea I was already moody beforehand and didn't feel good, still don't actually, yet I still took the time to share all that music and only one person showed any interest. 

"I'm too ADD" and "back to trippy" and "take a break man" or whatever you two said aren't exactly negative but at the time felt like a bit of a slap in the face.

I said no hard feelings... Big deal, I'm not in it for rep points or likes or whatever, but I don't want to be wasting my time either.
It would have been faster and simpler just keeping it to myself and clearly that was information overload.
No hard feelings means just that...


----------



## ANC (Mar 27, 2011)

Ah, but you had some hard feelings, its fine to be honest about things like that, in fact I prefer it. I totaly understand, and also have down days, which is why I did not counter attack.
No harm done I guess.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 27, 2011)

Darth keyboards you say ?

[video=youtube;K23mC4mpobg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K23mC4mpobg[/video]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 29, 2011)

Having a nice start to a wicked day !

[video=youtube;f6RGxei3JX0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6RGxei3JX0[/video]

Top of the morning ALL !


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 29, 2011)

One more ... for you !
Good Afternoon !

[video=youtube;5ekUyxxpBt0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ekUyxxpBt0&feature=feedf[/video]


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm not sure if you guys would consider this "trippy"

[video=youtube;KGultrg7l0I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGultrg7l0I[/video]

I FUCKING LOVE SHINY TOY GUNS<3333


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 29, 2011)

Standing there alone the ship is waiting.
All systems are go. are you sure?
Control is not convinced
But the computer has the evidence
No need to abort.
The countdown starts

Watching in a trance the crew is certain.
Nothing left to chance all is working.
Trying to relax up in the capsule
"Send me up a drink." jokes Major Tom.
The count goes on

4 3 2 1
Earth below us
Drifting falling floating weightless
Calling calling home

Second stage is cut.
We´re now in orbit
Stabilizers up runnning perfect.
Starting to collect requested data.
"What will it affect when all is done?"
Thinks Major Tom

Back at ground control
There is a problem.
"Go to rockets full"
Not responding.
"Hello Major Tom are you receiving?
Turn the thrusters on.
We´re standing by."
There´s no reply.

*sings*


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 29, 2011)

I love Major Tom !
And YOUR spirit when you are Bent !


----------



## ESR360 (Mar 29, 2011)

moedownonit said:


> Bluetech and shpongle is what ive been into lately..


Yeh shpongle is pretty trippy to listen to, I 2nd this suggestion.


----------



## Haddaway (Mar 29, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> I love Major Tom !
> And YOUR spirit when you are Bent !


 Surprisingly, I am not the slightest bit bent, but I may be very soon.. That DOI is staring me straight in the eye.. You don't even know how I am when I'm bent.. You would be surprised. I may seem a bit lacking of personality at times, but that is just due professionalism  I can get very wacky, I doubt anyone can attest to this on here as I've never shown my true colors on here.. May happen soon though.. Hope I don't go too far off the rocker..


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 29, 2011)

I am sure you will be fine .... !
God speed with you sir !
Your spaceship will know the way to GO

_*Go Direct on this vid ...*_

[video=youtube;7p2eBA-7OZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7p2eBA-7OZE[/video]


----------



## Cloner X (Mar 29, 2011)

Plastikman is an old favorite. Also 1200 micrograms.

Astral Projection - Kabalah
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROI1W3Lgqbs

Goa Gil - Pogo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ki5K3ZtPqwo

The Infinity Project - Feeling Weird
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIxal6jw3AI

Neelix
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsN98timb8Y

Bizzarre contact
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b244cCv5nS8


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Mar 29, 2011)

hells yea. Astral Projection is always a good choice. and Goa Gil stays on my ipod. i never trip without it.


----------



## OregonMeds (Mar 30, 2011)

It starts off pretty normal, then kicks some ass:
[youtube]r4Quzk2t61k[/youtube]


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 30, 2011)

Cloner X said:


> Plastikman is an old favorite. Also 1200 micrograms.
> 
> Astral Projection - Kabalah
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROI1W3Lgqbs
> ...


hell yeah goa gil rules,astral is good to


----------



## OregonMeds (Mar 30, 2011)

[youtube]rQq3o8R9-_4[/youtube]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;0GLoHifu6aM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GLoHifu6aM&feature=iv&annotation_id=annotation_610457[/video]


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Mar 30, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> [video=youtube;0GLoHifu6aM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GLoHifu6aM&feature=iv&annotation_id=annotation_610457[/video]


That is sick


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 30, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> [video=youtube;0GLoHifu6aM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GLoHifu6aM&feature=iv&annotation_id=annotation_610457[/video]


that is way to funny


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;zn7-fVtT16k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zn7-fVtT16k&feature=feedu[/video]

This is funny !!


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 30, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> [video=youtube;zn7-fVtT16k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zn7-fVtT16k&feature=feedu[/video]
> 
> This is funny !!


post the hitler vs vader one i love it


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 30, 2011)

this one is way funny though good find puffer!!!


im the snoop dog of science hahahaha i love this song now

10 million million million million million million million particals in the universe that we can observe, your mamma took all the ugly ones and made one nerd hahaha


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Mar 30, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> [video=youtube;zn7-fVtT16k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zn7-fVtT16k&feature=feedu[/video]
> 
> This is funny !!



So Good


----------



## Daath (Mar 30, 2011)

Quite apropos to some discussions of the day.

[video=youtube;AFA-rOls8YA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFA-rOls8YA[/video]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;zeJody6zfzs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeJody6zfzs&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;dAssS1VbEZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAssS1VbEZE[/video]

[video=youtube;mIH_HeeVdhc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIH_HeeVdhc&feature=share[/video]


----------



## OregonMeds (Mar 31, 2011)

Daath said:


> Quite apropos to some discussions of the day.
> 
> [video=youtube;AFA-rOls8YA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFA-rOls8YA[/video]


More like:
[youtube]z4OI0GUCI_A[/youtube]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 31, 2011)

Oregon Man ... stop spamming copies of similar videos.
You r making this page load up so slow ... with all the replying.
Choose one good track and blow my mind.

By the time I get to your third entry I give up !
Also consider people with slow bandwidth.
It takes ages to open this thread with your 
entries of 10 vids in the row !



[video=youtube;AmQoXTowkgk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmQoXTowkgk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;P6dUCOS1bM0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6dUCOS1bM0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 31, 2011)

forgot how to embed these http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syk8ENUAiIo&feature=autoplay&list=PL0AE3C700525E1901&index=138&playnext=7


----------



## Karmapuff (Mar 31, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> [video=youtube;P6dUCOS1bM0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6dUCOS1bM0&feature=related[/video]


 Lol Chad Vader! 
I met the guys who do all the chad vader videos.

I also have the first star wars movie billboard sized movie poster which can sell for 20k+ also a shit ton more star wars collectables 
My grandma loved sci fi movies before she passed away.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 31, 2011)

Wanna sell all ?
In will pick it up !



[video=youtube;5G2JV_1RQoE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5G2JV_1RQoE[/video]


----------



## Cloner X (Mar 31, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> [video=youtube;AmQoXTowkgk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmQoXTowkgk&feature=related[/video]


Fun to watch - that was a great idea for a vid.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;sX9DgavXiN4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sX9DgavXiN4[/video]

......................






*f(x)=1/x

*[video=vimeo;21126336]http://vimeo.com/21126336[/video]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Mar 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;Ti1D9t8n0qA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ti1D9t8n0qA&feature=channel_video_title[/video]..............


----------



## Daath (Apr 1, 2011)

I posted this song elsewhere, but it trips me out, so I wanted to place it here as well.

[video=youtube;SmVAWKfJ4Go]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmVAWKfJ4Go[/video]


----------



## Unnk (Apr 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;6fC65sy9tzY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fC65sy9tzY[/video]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 2, 2011)

I have been trippin on this Vido all night ... - _KANEY WEST_

_*CLICK FOR DIRECT LINK*_...


----------



## Detroit J420 (Apr 2, 2011)

Terrence Mc Kenna thinks shrooms came from outter space spores traveling through space n shit lol 
Anyways he said that the whole reason you see sounds is that its a whole new language of communication through shrooms vibrations play a big role in the universe but sounds he said sounds as a visual language? seeing sounds is insane, shrooms from outter space? i mean i know music is one of the most powerful things in the world, the universe is built on vibrations sounds and math, i got a 15 inch 3000watt sub in the trunk i love to bang! But imma stay with my old fashion believes Hip Hop all the way! Puff everyday!


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 2, 2011)

Do you update your avatar ... daily ??
Very cool ....
I respect everything you said in your statement !

_Psilocybin .. as _per His theory ... at this time
is 'The Ancient Past' .... We have traveled much,
much further ... as of his demise !

I know I have !
I jump portals !



Sometimes I can not only see music ... but touch it !


----------



## DarthD3vl (Apr 2, 2011)

Klaatu..* Not to be confused with the beatles...*

[video=youtube;k80t64samqM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k80t64samqM&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;qCI7nWrikqk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCI7nWrikqk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 2, 2011)

This music as per the last post D makes me wanna have sex with Strippers !!


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Apr 2, 2011)

a video i just found thats been blowing my mind is Tyler, the creators-Yonkers. the sillouiete imagery in it fuckin gets me every time. let me know what you think of it.


----------



## ANC (Apr 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;udM1wOuEtoU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udM1wOuEtoU[/video]
Limp like zombie if you like this one.


----------



## Detroit J420 (Apr 3, 2011)

When i first saw the video i was like she cannot be serious this is soo dumb. Then her voice kept playen in my head Friiiday Friiiiday we get down on friiiday lolol Well i guess her mom payed for her to make a video through the record company. and if you play the shit backwards its spooky, The devil is supposed to have been head of music in heaven? A third of the angels got the boot outta heaven with him. They got a ton of shi* on you tube about devil messages in music and the record companies are behind it, not just rock were talking all different music country hip hop, rihannah is a devil worshipper, and Jay Z play his shit backwards says Murda Murda Jesus 666 and all music is talking about "Rain Man" i guess thats what this demon calls himself Rain outta heaven or some shi* i dunnu let me know what you know about this to many fucken coicidences like hrs and hrs of youtube videos on the subject. Satans blowin up the music industry. The beatles and a ton of modern day rockers idolize a guy who gave instructions on the best type of child to sacrifice to Satan?? thats sickining...... Crawley or some shit is his name This shii* is major spookey you will probably stop listening to some artists after you watch..lol


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 3, 2011)

Detroit J420 said:


> When i first saw the video i was like she cannot be serious this is soo dumb. Then her voice kept playen in my head Friiiday Friiiiday we get down on friiiday lolol Well i guess her mom payed for her to make a video through the record company. and if you play the shit backwards its spooky, The devil is supposed to have been head of music in heaven? A third of the angels got the boot outta heaven with him. They got a ton of shi* on you tube about devil messages in music and the record companies are behind it, not just rock were talking all different music country hip hop, rihannah is a devil worshipper, and Jay Z play his shit backwards says Murda Murda Jesus 666 and all music is talking about "Rain Man" i guess thats what this demon calls himself Rain outta heaven or some shi* i dunnu let me know what you know about this to many fucken coicidences like hrs and hrs of youtube videos on the subject. Satans blowin up the music industry. The beatles and a ton of modern day rockers idolize a guy who gave instructions on the best type of child to sacrifice to Satan?? thats sickining...... Crawley or some shit is his name This shii* is major spookey you will probably stop listening to some artists after you watch..lol


Devil certainly exists .... but only IF you believe in GOD !


----------



## Detroit J420 (Apr 3, 2011)

The devils greatist trick is making people think he doesnt exsist.....


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 3, 2011)

Ya ... how Unusual ?
Highly Suspect !

[video=youtube;iF4ci-opxEA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iF4ci-opxEA[/video]


----------



## egon (Apr 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;ez0JVeSQ0tM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ez0JVeSQ0tM&feature=related[/video]


[video=youtube;bv0SIkPQ8x0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bv0SIkPQ8x0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## ANC (Apr 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;ca-telggXfM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ca-telggXfM&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 3, 2011)

Friends, please recognize the TriPPPy nature of this next clip ...



[video=youtube;vy6uOooVFuw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vy6uOooVFuw[/video]


----------



## ANC (Apr 3, 2011)

Vid was great, song was rank though.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 4, 2011)

ANC said:


> Vid was great, song was rank though.


No doubt .... I had no idea where to put it and wanted to share with YOU
in this lazy context.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Apr 4, 2011)

I kinda liked the song. reminds me of sweetwater. band was at woodstock.

this one got flute
[video=youtube;_7lc5fl97_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7lc5fl97_Q&feature=list_related&playnext=1&list=MLGxdCwVVULXcfapGUeKN5ZnYzv0ZmkF79[/video]
this one is closer to the style of music
[video=youtube;spMSy5fMBxw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spMSy5fMBxw[/video]

*Playlist link*


----------



## Daath (Apr 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;SDTZ7iX4vTQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDTZ7iX4vTQ[/video]


----------



## DarthD3vl (Apr 4, 2011)

I find this video and song to be pretty trippy.
[video=youtube;4ohkCQp4xL0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ohkCQp4xL0&feature=related[/video]
you have to follow link to watch it unfortunatly
*HERE*


----------



## ANC (Apr 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;V6CMEkKUGZY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6CMEkKUGZY&feature=related[/video][video=youtube;OkuO_Rwnexs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkuO_Rwnexs&feature=feedrec_grec_index_more[/video]


----------



## Unnk (Apr 5, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> I find this video and song to be pretty trippy.
> [video=youtube;4ohkCQp4xL0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ohkCQp4xL0&feature=related[/video]
> you have to follow link to watch it unfortunatly
> *HERE*



i stage crewed for ratatat when he came to town was on the av for the campus so i did all the events fucking SICK man back when he came out with ...

tripping hard on shrooms driving around the streets listenin to ratatat

[video=youtube;Y1H7vZYBeHc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1H7vZYBeHc[/video]


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Apr 5, 2011)

Space music.. NoN-Terrestrial Language.. 

[video=youtube;ZlAHxWXNRqU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlAHxWXNRqU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 5, 2011)

Now I am officially addicted to RATATAT .... thank you all for shaping my Highs and Lows !!

_*Ctrl + middle mouse button scroll*_ to re size the screen.

[video=youtube;ltT1xkaR3sc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltT1xkaR3sc&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Unnk (Apr 5, 2011)

lol good choice brotha Ratatat will get you going realllll good

[video=youtube;c0VAkPjrnWM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0VAkPjrnWM[/video]


----------



## Unnk (Apr 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;KhrteSZXFzM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhrteSZXFzM[/video]

[video=youtube;PYCKGG4VOZY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYCKGG4VOZY[/video]



and ths by far is there nicest video except for falcon jab or drugs lol

[video=youtube;WW8VmSfYLAU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WW8VmSfYLAU[/video]


----------



## DarthD3vl (Apr 5, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> Now I am officially addicted to RATATAT .... thank you all for shaping my Highs and Lows !!
> 
> _*Ctrl + middle mouse button scroll*_ to re size the screen.
> 
> [video=youtube;ltT1xkaR3sc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltT1xkaR3sc&feature=player_embedded[/video]


thats really cool, now imma try..


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 6, 2011)

I had a feeling you would see this one .... and _*try some trance with your pick *_...... I was blown away as well !!
Post some videos plz !!


[video=youtube;mGC2pOpohUE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGC2pOpohUE[/video]


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Apr 8, 2011)

Enjoy the harmonics .. Truly encompasses the wonder of it _*all*_.

[video=youtube;80Lwj_ybVno]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80Lwj_ybVno[/video]

*CLICK HERE TO VIEW*


...........



Bloody MaDness..

[video=youtube;2FMJPvvIryY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FMJPvvIryY&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;m7rfm57QRM0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7rfm57QRM0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Apr 8, 2011)

RiP Kurt.. Still Rockin' On, Brother.

[video=youtube;XRCWFWxJY5o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRCWFWxJY5o&feature=related[/video]






*If you're going to do anything today.. Press Play two-times NOW*

[video=youtube;G3HqLLjhA28]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3HqLLjhA28[/video][video=youtube;wWC_WZ7gd6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWC_WZ7gd6g&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow I Know what YOU are saying ... SICK ... ND's _*'Bose" earphones will explode' !!*_
I love the 'laugh ... voice track at the end of composition Dark SideDuB .... especially 

[video=youtube;W5WxZNIpszs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5WxZNIpszs[/video]

.....


----------



## Unnk (Apr 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;vqjZ0CBgmUk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqjZ0CBgmUk[/video]


----------



## 714Skyhi (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice i was just downloading new music and then i ran across this thread while i was thinking of songs i should download...


----------



## 714Skyhi (Apr 8, 2011)

ow yea also fuck dub step


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;RORxfb7QwvM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RORxfb7QwvM[/video]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Apr 9, 2011)

[youtube]wjRH_mFpD7w[/youtube]
[youtube]SpoJ9zNCfvo[/youtube]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 9, 2011)

U think my _*Neighbours *_will Mind this groove for the next 6 hours at 8 ??

_*DIRECT ... *_

[video=youtube;tEojUfr4nlo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEojUfr4nlo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Apr 9, 2011)

How do i +rep everyone in this thread for all the music,
Thanks guys some great finds


----------



## DarthD3vl (Apr 10, 2011)

714Skyhi said:


> ow yea also fuck dub step


lol thats probably 30% of this thread, if not more. it grows on you for sure.

still nothing like some good GOA to get you shakin like michael j fox
[video=youtube;ACP_Ohnlb4o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACP_Ohnlb4o[/video]

Heard it through the grapevine.... I really like this Remix!
[video=youtube;GHNHo26_m7M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHNHo26_m7M[/video]





[video=youtube;ENPwat_gBxA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENPwat_gBxA[/video]


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Apr 10, 2011)

this thread lives and speaks for us all now. it has become a part of us. i would like to thank fluffy lucy for the inspiration. and all my brothers for their time and dedication jammin these songs while on various amazing substances. everyone in this thread fuckin rules!!!


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Apr 11, 2011)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> this thread lives and speaks for us all now. it has become a part of us. i would like to thank fluffy lucy for the inspiration. and all my brothers for their time and dedication jammin these songs while on various amazing substances. everyone in this thread fuckin rules!!!


Ahh, MB.. The almighty 'trippy music' *OP*!! Love ya Bro, and thank _you_ for your inspiration, time and dedication


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Apr 11, 2011)

anytime. its always a pleasure.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Apr 11, 2011)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> anytime. its always a pleasure.


thats what she said!


----------



## DarthD3vl (Apr 11, 2011)

pretty cool video
[video=youtube;FGrLx7El3bc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGrLx7El3bc[/video]

*Direct link*


----------



## DarthD3vl (Apr 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;GOP5kIzaWQE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOP5kIzaWQE&feature=bf_next&list=ML4oVf-d_DwKDjUJWb-jxxwXlf7huuqM_q&index=2[/video]
*Direct*

[video=youtube;jknlhDgzRDQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jknlhDgzRDQ&feature=relmfu[/video]
*Direct*


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;UGFFvc18MoE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGFFvc18MoE[/video]







[video=youtube;eMVNjMF1Suo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMVNjMF1Suo[/video]


----------



## plantvision (Apr 12, 2011)

Its a fukn rolls royce. How do you come across this stuff.
I laughed, thanks for the laugh.
I do like the trance music also, too bad only short snippet.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Apr 12, 2011)

Richard Cheese anybody???

[video=youtube;Z925K2dCKFU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z925K2dCKFU[/video]


[video=youtube;KAGHkoVjPqo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAGHkoVjPqo&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;0ybNcG9LN3s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ybNcG9LN3s&feature=related[/video]

lounge versions of popular songs.. sorta still trippy music i guess. its interesting at the least


----------



## DarthD3vl (Apr 12, 2011)

*CLICK THIS*

so far i've spotted, will ferrel, danny mc bride, seth rogen, jack black, jon c. riley, elijah wood?, ted danson, rain wilson, will arnet, maybe steve buscemi?


----------



## DarthD3vl (Apr 12, 2011)

sorry for the back to back contributions.
[video=youtube;NF8uuKjgYaU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NF8uuKjgYaU[/video]
*DIRECT LINK*

[video=youtube;xSUs8DuTJr0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSUs8DuTJr0&feature=fvsr[/video]

*DIRECT LINK*


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Apr 12, 2011)

Might have been posted up b4.. Don't give a fuck.. You deserve to hear it again: LISTEN
[video=youtube;9ylVRGttEW4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ylVRGttEW4&feature=related[/video]
*LIVE & DIRECT HERE*


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 12, 2011)

LOL ... hey man ... u crazy posted that ages ago .... then again we share a brain !!


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Apr 12, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> LOL ... hey man ... u crazy posted that ages ago .... then again we share a brain !!


Brainz of a Kindred Sort..

My half is functioning quite high today, it would seem.. 

Too fuckin funny to _not_ put up:
[video=youtube;8lLqqR2pcws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lLqqR2pcws&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;sgmpdQLUSBs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgmpdQLUSBs&NR=1[/video][video=youtube;fR3MMOWWv7A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fR3MMOWWv7A&NR=1[/video]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 12, 2011)

The Wobblegirl classic !!
Hey just FYI ... u recall that BC trip awhile back ?
Guess who tripped on family WOW ?


----------



## Unnk (Apr 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;8MlBoXCZtsM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MlBoXCZtsM[/video]

[video=youtube;6xb898sQtu8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xb898sQtu8&feature=relmfu[/video]

[video=youtube;UqtAaYhhVYQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqtAaYhhVYQ[/video]


----------



## Unnk (Apr 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;8nPyvoj86aM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nPyvoj86aM&feature=related[/video]

i TWAS IN THE CROWD


----------



## DarthD3vl (Apr 12, 2011)

this one must be watched on youtube
*CLICK HERE*
[video=youtube;xl3L90SWaSA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xl3L90SWaSA&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/video]

[video=youtube;B0-LUKYX-xY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0-LUKYX-xY&feature=related[/video]
*DIRECT*

[video=youtube;e4MM2lxrnBw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4MM2lxrnBw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Unnk (Apr 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;TOdo7dhvSwg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOdo7dhvSwg&feature=relmfu[/video]

watch full screen and pay attention to all the shit going


----------



## DarthD3vl (Apr 12, 2011)

really into les claypool huh lol.. ever seen electric apricot? pretty funny movie with him in it


----------



## Unnk (Apr 12, 2011)

nah just dosed up some dxm and got back into the nostalgia of the college years i use to be heavy into him and havent checked out electric apricot yet but yah was a heavy claypool fan still love him just havent listened to so many of the tunes in a bit


----------



## DarthD3vl (Apr 12, 2011)

some one moved the thread to music, sucks for hs section


----------



## Unnk (Apr 12, 2011)

oh nooooooooessss now its not gonna get any attention bahstads


----------



## DarthD3vl (Apr 12, 2011)

totally blows, TO ME this was a drug related thread.


----------



## Unnk (Apr 12, 2011)

yep i posted those cause it was part of my come up for my dxm dose lol


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Apr 12, 2011)

"Trippy" Music.. Hence.. Hallucinatory substance influenced/influencing music.. 
MOVE BACK TO THE HS SECTION!! COME ON MODS!!


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 12, 2011)

Perhaps if we start decorating our music with our own junk .... they will have to put it back to the Basement !!

















[video=youtube;7Chyruy1xXA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Chyruy1xXA&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 12, 2011)

I think I'll help.








Half pound of molly. 88% purity.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Apr 12, 2011)

SO........... DRUGS RULE!







[video=youtube;6Z7Rxag1zxQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Z7Rxag1zxQ[/video]


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Apr 12, 2011)

SUCCESS BROTHER$ N SISTERS!!!

Thank you


----------



## DarthD3vl (Apr 12, 2011)

that was fast as shit. thanks from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Apr 12, 2011)

they sure do darth. i just wanna take a moment to thank everyone who helped bring OUR thread back. u guys fucking rule!


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 12, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I think I'll help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I am going to Quote you on that half pound of Molly .... raise you a song ...

[video=youtube;1XlqCFi6o-E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XlqCFi6o-E&feature=player_embedded#at=336[/video]

And throw in a bag of some pillZZ


----------



## DarthD3vl (Apr 12, 2011)

thats a bag of skittles i'd love to get for my birthday.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey the Gods smile at us today .... Back to our version of reality !!


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Apr 12, 2011)

Yay! Good job guys


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Apr 12, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> Hey the Gods smile at us today .... Back to our version of reality !!


LOLOLOL

Our _reality_, persé, has indeed been returned to _our_ normalcy. 


Rejoice!!!! AND Enjoy the REYUTRN!!
[video=youtube;AA1uKpLSp1E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AA1uKpLSp1E&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;IGDit_-F8Ik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGDit_-F8Ik[/video]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 12, 2011)

Yo CaNN ... that's some mad frequencies right there ...
*Golf clap* in your direction sir !!

I am normally not into lyrics
(very limited) but all of them it the first 
track .... rock .... it's breathtaking !!

[video=youtube;OTxYkH7f1Mg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTxYkH7f1Mg[/video]


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Apr 12, 2011)

ill take a bag of those skittles myself. my birtdays coming up too and i want something triptasticly psychedelical. im not sure what exactely yet.


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Apr 12, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> Yo CaNN ... that's some mad frequencies right there ...
> *Golf clap* in your direction sir !!
> 
> I am normally not into lyrics
> ...


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 12, 2011)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> ill take a bag of those skittles myself. my birtdays coming up too and i want something triptasticly psychedelical. im not sure what exactely yet.


Are you Taurean Persuasion ??


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Apr 12, 2011)

not that soon bro. im a Leo.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 12, 2011)

lEO'S are great people. No wonder I enjoy 
the connect to your digital soul !!


----------



## Unnk (Apr 12, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> I think I am going to Quote you on that half pound of Molly .... raise you a song ...
> 
> [video=youtube;1XlqCFi6o-E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XlqCFi6o-E&feature=player_embedded#at=336[/video]
> 
> And throw in a bag of some pillZZ


dude the soft parade is seriously MORRISONS BEST WORK besides ghost song

[video=youtube;azCon4I7fWA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azCon4I7fWA[/video]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 13, 2011)

Ya Morrison Lives Here !!

[video=youtube;KRJKOtM-onM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRJKOtM-onM&feature=related[/video]

 ...........


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Apr 13, 2011)

im a big fan of the song when the musics over. gotta be my favorite doors songs by far.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 13, 2011)

[youtube]xkp8fNODegU[/youtube]








15mg 2C-B tablets.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 13, 2011)

What a bad ass day ... my friends !!
Thank you for all the DOORS !

Thank you for contributing Crypt !
I am not sure if you are sharing or
delivering on this one.

What frequencies drive you MAD 
personally ?



Ahh good to back in the basement !
_I love this dude's ...nature motive ... as per decor !
Very Woodsy !!
_ 
[video=youtube;gDOpq_xGKsI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDOpq_xGKsI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Apr 13, 2011)

nice crypt. those look badass. im totally jealous bro. haha.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 13, 2011)

I can get 1000 for free.  Which I would never do because fronts are fucking dangerous. xD


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 13, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I can get 1000 for free.  Which I would never do because fronts are fucking dangerous. xD


This is so illogical it syntax ... but I love it.
What's at question is your ability to move !
Putting you in a dangerous spot.
So where is free ... and what is the price ?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 13, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> This is so illogical it syntax ... but I love it.


"in syntax" you mean? Your sentence is also illogical. LMAO If you receive them and sell them at no cost, it becomes free after you make a profit, at least in my mind.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 13, 2011)

That is certainly a business plan my friend !
I like to cut out the dangerous parts out
and own my stock ... right out.

Love the new quote my Savage friend !
As I respect your candor.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Apr 13, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> This is so illogical it syntax ... but I love it.
> What's at question is your ability to move !
> Putting you in a dangerous spot.
> So where is free ... and what is the price ?


or if he was robbed, or if he lost them (it happens) fronting is dangerous, i like to pay up front.

[video=youtube;bKI0XA2UrY4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKI0XA2UrY4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice video brother ... compliments the latest _*Die Antwoord*_ entry !!


----------



## DarthD3vl (Apr 13, 2011)

i've been a little weirded out by them since i seen this video
Progeria's a little creepy
[video=youtube;wc3f4xU_FfQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wc3f4xU_FfQ[/video]
*DIRECT*


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 13, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> Love the new quote my Savage friend !
> As I respect your candor.


Is vir portatus haud satraps? I'm not perfectly sure on this one.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 13, 2011)

Darth .... Die ... certainly have an edge.
In a disturbing kinda way ... I have 
learned to anticipate what's around 
the corner. I find the female member 
of that group .... hypnotic.
The NinJa is yet to prove himself.

Crypt ... I need to compliment you on the Avatar.
I imagine you as Jack in his explosive nature depicted 
in movies. It fits your digital representation at this junction !

[video=youtube;cEorCthfVs4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEorCthfVs4[/video]







[video=youtube;0d89C5p_IxY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0d89C5p_IxY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 14, 2011)

[youtube]0rlfhhmbOLc[/youtube]


----------



## Unnk (Apr 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;EqeEfMkajdk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqeEfMkajdk&feature=related[/video]

yay heavy dose of cid in the mid of a all nighter woooh


----------



## Unnk (Apr 14, 2011)

one last post before im out into the world to have some fun

[video=youtube;r8j4RS7FyQs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8j4RS7FyQs&feature=related[/video]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Apr 14, 2011)

[youtube]wp8eEjqz7VY[/youtube]


----------



## DarthD3vl (Apr 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;d-LKa1Y9_ok]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-LKa1Y9_ok[/video]


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 14, 2011)

this video trips me out
[youtube]g2nmgcVbfKE[/youtube]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 14, 2011)

LOL that is a good one.
Classic !



And now for my secret transmission ....ZZZ

[video=youtube;G7051ul-EeU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7051ul-EeU[/video]


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Apr 14, 2011)

play freebird!!!


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 14, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> LOL that is a good one.
> Classic !
> 
> 
> ...


reminds me of the dmt smokin days


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 14, 2011)

[youtube]Jv436TRYh7s[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Apr 15, 2011)

[youtube]q7a_Z1vTLDU[/youtube]


----------



## DarthD3vl (Apr 15, 2011)

I've been jamming alot of unicorn kid lately, got that megaman feel to it.
[video=youtube;luskv8eEiV4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luskv8eEiV4[/video]
[video=youtube;58Fwq4i4iwo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58Fwq4i4iwo[/video]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 15, 2011)

floridasucks said:


> reminds me of the dmt smokin days


Reminds me of ..... the beating of My heart .... everyday ....!
No matter what I am smoking ATM.

[video=youtube;8zu6dC8UGh4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zu6dC8UGh4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 15, 2011)

[youtube]SlSax5zyIKo[/youtube]


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 15, 2011)

[youtube]ZusOYANOxmc[/youtube]


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 15, 2011)

[youtube]I0KY3NMCpuQ[/youtube]







Xochinanácatl


----------



## Unnk (Apr 15, 2011)

lets make tea outa that WHOLE jar


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 16, 2011)

tripping balls
[youtube]QMmG9TrYyAE[/youtube]


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Apr 16, 2011)

ill take a glass of that tea too. im so thirsty all of a sudden. haha.


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 17, 2011)

[youtube]cvHi9BoXkko[/youtube]
[youtube]lNLdnOheaVs[/youtube]


----------



## canndo (Apr 17, 2011)

I listen only to ear candy, music without words, music that is not infectious. Most music today is actually a virus, it gets into your head and circles around and around offering you nothing soothing you little and taking you to the same tired place.


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Apr 17, 2011)

canndo said:


> I listen only to ear candy, music without words, music that is not infectious. Most music today is actually a virus, it gets into your head and circles around and around offering you nothing soothing you little and taking you to the same tired place.


so what do you listen to? Is ear candy a group?


----------



## canndo (Apr 18, 2011)

It isn't a group. I'll come up with a few names soon. Ever hear of Tonto's expanding headband?


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 18, 2011)

[youtube]fhdC1pJOx-0[/youtube]

notice the rabbit kicks the snakes ass:
[youtube]Ml1H-7iB0f4[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Apr 18, 2011)

[youtube]3dAnDcyu6Lw[/youtube]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 19, 2011)

canndo said:


> I listen only to ear candy, music without words, music that is not infectious. Most music today is actually a virus, it gets into your head and circles around and around offering you nothing soothing you little and taking you to the same tired place.


If you think about viruses ...
In a sense .... they drive mutation ... which is critical to evolution ... This in itself, .... through adaptation within a given time frame.... _symbolizes_ refinement. Music is a frequency .... it is a language. All of it .... ! 

[video=youtube;DRMBxnxWiNQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRMBxnxWiNQ[/video]


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Apr 19, 2011)

canndo said:


> It isn't a group. I'll come up with a few names soon. Ever hear of Tonto's expanding headband?


 Nope but ill look them up here in a second


----------



## canndo (Apr 19, 2011)

Try David Helpling.


----------



## DeweY (Apr 20, 2011)

[video]http://youtu.be/d-VOJDnA7EY[/video] Trippy shit right here  anyone else love psy music?


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Apr 20, 2011)

Pure Beauty.. Surrounds ya like the warm blanket straight offa the back of your Lover.. 
Try some of _this_ with Lucy.._ REduced_ to a puddle of tears.
Have a Listen..

[video=youtube;fjhmwzf_mh0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjhmwzf_mh0&feature=related[/video]

Remixed for you soundtrack afficiondoz..

[video=youtube;UgBHVFjupPk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgBHVFjupPk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 20, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> If you think about viruses ...
> In a sense .... they drive mutation ... which is critical to evolution ... This in itself, .... through adaptation within a given time frame.... _symbolizes_ refinement. Music is a frequency .... it is a language. All of it .... !
> 
> [video=youtube;DRMBxnxWiNQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRMBxnxWiNQ[/video]


[video=youtube;I447ZxUKjYI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I447ZxUKjYI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 20, 2011)

[youtube]kkGoTlPUDgM[/youtube]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 20, 2011)

Please entertain *Torus*

*Direct Link ...*


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 20, 2011)

[youtube]m_VfhKfCpDI[/youtube]


----------



## canndo (Apr 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;4FMXoC4mcpo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FMXoC4mcpo[/video] David Helpling


----------



## canndo (Apr 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;sTEbcpY2MFk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTEbcpY2MFk[/video]


----------



## canndo (Apr 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;UiBg1WlWKFs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiBg1WlWKFs[/video]

Probably the best album I have ever found for the other side of a peak on a high end experience.


----------



## canndo (Apr 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;w-IiVSpVd8U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-IiVSpVd8U&feature=related[/video]

Meg again same album.


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 20, 2011)

hey crypt those substances look familiar


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 20, 2011)

floridasucks said:


> hey crypt those substances look familiar


 They should.


----------



## Unnk (Apr 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;gZK22n3RNf0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZK22n3RNf0&feature=related[/video]

The love for Bears Choice the Best Cook Ever 



interview with Owsley "Bear" Stanley 

[video=youtube;y9cApK1O6D0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9cApK1O6D0[/video]


----------



## Unnk (Apr 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;Y6ljFaKRTrI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6ljFaKRTrI[/video]


----------



## DarthD3vl (Apr 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;WX-14xRsW_o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WX-14xRsW_o[/video]


A Little Wu-tang - Enter the dubstep.
[video=youtube;ZRAswZIxnfI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRAswZIxnfI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 22, 2011)

Adventure Club *Daisy*







_*Direct Link ...*_


----------



## DarthD3vl (Apr 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;MCwGn2lpZpA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCwGn2lpZpA[/video]

[video=youtube;tJcm4uoCzW8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJcm4uoCzW8[/video]

I really dig this next one 
[video=youtube;Jsw3TaZbOno]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jsw3TaZbOno[/video]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Apr 22, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> I've been jamming alot of unicorn kid lately, got that megaman feel to it.
> 
> View attachment 1552233


lol ahh the cheese  i find most "normal" people give me funny looks for playing stuff like this but its got such an uplifting cheesey euphoria feel it always brightens up my day 
had to mention speedkawk vs riktronik

[youtube]1Q7msPY61_0[/youtube]
[youtube]XGO1QYbm26I[/youtube]
[youtube]ucxPY6uaiZI[/youtube]

and a bit of something compleatly different
[youtube]mSFCr6aseXo[/youtube]


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Apr 22, 2011)

Gottdamm, this thread keeps getting better n BETTER!! In what cracks do you guys find all this filthiness?! Bravo Evryone  I'm determined to use this thread _exclusively_ to become an OST of a future TRiP one Day.

C'mon! Get up N Dance with me!
[video=youtube;uuEYUKS5mtE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuEYUKS5mtE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Apr 22, 2011)

..With a little DuB flare..
[video=youtube;shf8qEOKkzQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shf8qEOKkzQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Apr 22, 2011)

i told you that SEGA song was badass Darth.


----------



## HIDDEN42O (Apr 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;7Nve-o3F80M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Nve-o3F80M[/video]


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Apr 22, 2011)

HIDDEN42O said:


> [video=youtube;7Nve-o3F80M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Nve-o3F80M[/video]


*DIRECTLY*

Great vid


----------



## HIDDEN42O (Apr 22, 2011)

2dai is Fucking d ark.........................................[video=youtube;u_WzcZjjgYE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_WzcZjjgYE[/video]


----------



## HIDDEN42O (Apr 22, 2011)

*Dr. Seuss Is Dead Lyrics*
​dr. seuss is dead
we await life
dr. seuss is dead
a cloud of flies obscure the sun
a stone is dropped the dream undone
ripples grow and ride the tide
the dead things crawl from deep inside
with its dying
sour breath
the burning smell of insect flesh
hungry things in circles crowd
around tv's turned up too loud
we are the dead next door
it's up too loud
where the dirty needles shine and litter the floor
it's up too loud
taste the light inject the lord
it's up too loud
I cut myself again because I'm so fuckin' bored
it's too fuckin' loud
we are the dead next door
it's too fuckin' loud
where the dirty needles shine and litter the floor
it's too fuckin' loud
taste the light inject the lord
it's too fuckin' loud
I cut myself again because I'm so fuckin' bored
motherfucker
we await life
dr. seuss is dead
the dream is swirling,
I'm alone
where the streets are paved with bone
buildings with a hundred eyes
watch me through the swarming flies
behind shades
pulled down tight
things are growing without light
hungry things in circles crowd
around tv's turned up too loud
we are the dead next door
it's up too loud
where the dirty needles shine and litter the floor
it's up too loud
taste the light inject the lord
it's up too loud
I cut myself again because I'm so fuckin' bored
it's too fuckin' loud
we are the dead next door
it's too fuckin' loud
where the dirty needles shine and litter the floor
it's too fuckin' loud
taste the light inject the lord
it's too fuckin' loud
I cut myself again because I'm so fuckin' bored
motherfucker
the dream sea has been poisoned
the stop light flashes me red
motherfucker
innocence suffocated in its sleep
dr. seuss is dead
motherfucker
the dream sea has been poisoned
the stop light flashes me red
motherfucker
innocence suffocated in its sleep
dr. seuss is dead
dead
dead
dead
dead
dead
dead
he's fuckin' dead


----------



## HIDDEN42O (Apr 22, 2011)

*Dope Feind*


Why do you love to lick my wounds?
Why do you love to feel my pain?
Why do you love to suck my life?
Why do you look so motherfucking dead? ..Dead? Dead?

Why do I feel so dead?
Why do I feel so high? High? High?

Kill me...I'm a dope fiend.
Do not touch me for I am unllean
Kill (your television/kill your time) Kill me
Kill (the cold embryo/kill my mind) Kill me

Screaming insects hail the Queen
Welcome the killer home
Hold me close to your dead heart
And let the rapist roam
Put your bloody hands on me
And whisper in my ear
Burning bodies keep us warm
And have for many years

Why do you love to lick my wounds?
Why do you love to feel my pain?
Why do you love to suck my life?
Why do you love to lick my wounds?

Why!?

Yeah motherfucker, I'm high. And I'm thankful just to be alive..
Yeah motherfucker, I'm high. And I'm thankful just to be alive..
Yeah motherfucker, I'm high. And I'm thankful just to be alive..
Yeah motherfucker, I'm high. And I'm thankful just to be alive..[video=youtube;yFd1e1h3i_U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFd1e1h3i_U[/video]


----------



## HIDDEN42O (Apr 22, 2011)

Her throat is soft, her lips are red
Her thighs are white, her heart is dead
Jezabell
Red rope burns around her wrists
Her blood is cold a serpent's kiss
Do you love your whore? I like to hear you beg
She's crouched down in the corner with her hands between her legs
Jezabell

[video=youtube;KlIx7ScKaSQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlIx7ScKaSQ[/video]

Broken glass and dirty needles
Soul erosion truth
Electric god our superman
Found dead in a telephone booth
Shards of teeth ice pick abortions
Orgasmic death, so warm
Let's die screamin' black goat semen
I can't hear you whisper "conform"

Hearts will stop and brain cells pop
Apocalyptic sunshine high
She screams bloody murder as they chop off her fingers
So this is how it feels to die
But its O.K.
She was screamin' bout conspiracy
Talkin' bout talkin' sides
I was masturbating just contemplating
The cold love of suicide


----------



## ginjawarrior (Apr 22, 2011)

[youtube]cdK413sS9FI[/youtube]


----------



## HIDDEN42O (Apr 22, 2011)

AND NOW I BRING SOME LIGHT BACK INTO UR LIFE 

[video=youtube;m1j_aOZk-v4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1j_aOZk-v4[/video]


----------



## HIDDEN42O (Apr 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;wmin5WkOuPw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmin5WkOuPw[/video]


----------



## HIDDEN42O (Apr 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;D_ImXLQCO20]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_ImXLQCO20[/video]


----------



## HIDDEN42O (Apr 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;oAQeMy7FPvM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAQeMy7FPvM&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;_r_2R6CU3So]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_r_2R6CU3So&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;-4RSarb9e7U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4RSarb9e7U&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;ciJ8tjtZeIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciJ8tjtZeIA&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;cgkrAjR9kJ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgkrAjR9kJ4&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;bfnNqXqH6Dc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfnNqXqH6Dc&feature=related[/video]


----------



## HIDDEN42O (Apr 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;O2S-ZwESVCg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2S-ZwESVCg[/video]


----------



## HIDDEN42O (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm fucking Tired of Waiting.... : /

LET'S DANCE!!!!!

[video=youtube;kNLmhALw0zk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNLmhALw0zk[/video]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 22, 2011)

NiCE ONE !!
SIR!













Now I am going to have to find something to smash !!

[video=youtube;07AgaynXoeU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07AgaynXoeU&feature=player_embedded#at=311[/video]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Apr 22, 2011)

[youtube]yOFsnP97whE[/youtube]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;6DuFiCx88sg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DuFiCx88sg[/video]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Apr 23, 2011)

[youtube]DEAgdtfNpFE[/youtube]


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Apr 23, 2011)

Hahhahahha puffer good video, that kid is going to rave hard when he gets older


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 23, 2011)

...................[video=youtube;OkhOkruCq-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkhOkruCq-Y&feature=related[/video]
..............,,,,,.,,,,,,,...........





....................................,,.........................


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;IY0PD3GA09U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IY0PD3GA09U&feature=related[/video]


----------



## HIDDEN42O (Apr 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;dZCbkITjeAU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZCbkITjeAU[/video]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 25, 2011)

Listen to Music and Loose yourself in Control ..... as nothing in Overwhelming !
IF You Prepare !!

[video=youtube;jJrzIdDUfT4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=jJrzIdDUfT4[/video]


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 25, 2011)

[youtube]2HiUMlOz4UQ[/youtube]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 25, 2011)

,,






.............................m.....Tell me more about this picture ... !!
[video=youtube;Hqg7qyrcMvQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hqg7qyrcMvQ[/video]


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 25, 2011)

Is it after an earthquake?


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 25, 2011)

NOp ... 

Hint ... Taken in Paris.

,,,






[video=youtube;3TdFY_cN6sw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TdFY_cN6sw&feature=feedu[/video]

Thanks for playing !!


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 25, 2011)

This photograph of *Boulevard du Temple* in Paris was made in 1838 by Louis Daguerre, the brilliant guy that invented the *daguerreotype* process of photography. Aside from its distinction of being a super early photograph, it&#8217;s also the first photograph to ever include a human being. Because the image required an exposure time of over ten minutes, all the people, carriages, and other moving things disappear from the scene. However, in the bottom left hand corner is a man who just so happened to stay somewhat still during the shot &#8212; he was having his shoes shined.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice ... hope you did not use TinEYE !
_*Full story ...*_



Your Kung Fu SKILLs are GOOD !!

[video=youtube;8A5TdiQdVIM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8A5TdiQdVIM[/video]


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 25, 2011)

No I just searched paris boulevard on google images. I admit that I didn't know ahead of time. 
But I did notice there are more people in the photo on my own. The boy peeking out of the window across the street is pretty obvious, among others.
[youtube]THPQoF2VaxY[/youtube]

This is an important image as well:


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice Image !!
But isn't a pipe !



You need to do better !







THis a pipe !

[video=youtube;vQlTL-jBrYQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQlTL-jBrYQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 25, 2011)

LMAO. Stuff my pipe.


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 25, 2011)

I'll have to work on doing better.
[youtube]GRiJVMASwjI[/youtube]

[youtube]9MtraYHs4mY[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Apr 26, 2011)

[youtube]Dw9uZ7sCRIc[/youtube]


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 26, 2011)

This is a cool song, but the tit's in this video make it irresistable.
(Hey, I'm only human...)

[youtube]QW4nTqRdWrY[/youtube]


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 26, 2011)

OregonMeds said:


> This is a cool song, but the tit's in this video make it irresistable.
> (Hey, I'm only human...)
> 
> [youtube]QW4nTqRdWrY[/youtube]


 Okay Meds. You finally convinced me to watch one of your crazy Youtube videos.


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 26, 2011)

It was worth it wasn't it crypt?
Sorry no tits in these though, can't win them all..
[youtube]YWTXLz3aXOc[/youtube]
[youtube]DdKmVqmisf8[/youtube]
[youtube]WEi9ZQrEjr8[/youtube]
[youtube]ha2Jdscxmfc[/youtube]
[youtube]BTkkZndKqdk[/youtube]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey Warrior ... That is a very _Naughty Tree_.
At least .... that is how they use it !

[video=vimeo;22679618]http://vimeo.com/22679618[/video]


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Apr 27, 2011)

Tunes 4 mid-Morning Adventurez:....
[video=youtube;3Gb3faOzvBk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Gb3faOzvBk[/video]

Strap in the earBudz.. Grab a cart..Let's go shopping


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;81DwT950oNY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81DwT950oNY[/video]


----------



## heir proctor (Apr 28, 2011)

OK, so this isn't what you guys would consider standard tripping music, but it blew my mind when I first heard it a while back on L and variety is usually good. This band, Tera Melos, is nothing short of amazing. All these guys have PhD's in music and it shows. Their music sounds better and better with each listen. Math Rock!!

[video=youtube;cwN0BZfV0LU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwN0BZfV0LU[/video]


----------



## codemiister (Apr 29, 2011)

moedownonit said:


> Bluetech and shpongle is what ive been into lately..


INDEED. I also like to listen to infected mushroom or Ott legit frying music


----------



## HIDDEN42O (Apr 29, 2011)

RIU=WISDOM=POWER=HUB
=NETWORK=
CONDUIT=FUTURE 
[video=youtube;uwR4GFAtJ4k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwR4GFAtJ4k[/video]


----------



## HIDDEN42O (Apr 29, 2011)

> 'A psychedelic person is not willing to be a good citizen, or a good anything that is defined by somebody else. I mean, the shaman is a true anarchist' - Terrence McKenna


[video=youtube;R5x52z0NpPc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5x52z0NpPc[/video]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Apr 30, 2011)

[youtube]Sd9fLrUIegM[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Apr 30, 2011)

[youtube]fVGCwwVrMJw[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 1, 2011)

ahh someone has finally added full versions to youtube

long ol' tracks only just getting going when others are finishing 
yet a little patience will reap huge rewards for your senses 

skin one up sit back and enjoy





[youtube]PifdG-bH4PQ[/youtube]
[youtube]ByD5ORT6Mcw[/youtube]


----------



## OregonMeds (May 2, 2011)

Trippy video with more tits just 4 u crypt... 
[youtube]1JYuTgRUY0U[/youtube]


----------



## Puffer Fish (May 2, 2011)

What a tripy editing ...

[video=vimeo;20102494]http://vimeo.com/20102494?ab[/video]

[video=vimeo;22645550]http://vimeo.com/22645550?ab[/video]


----------



## DarthD3vl (May 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;Jsw3TaZbOno]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jsw3TaZbOno&feature=feedu[/video]


----------



## Tenner (May 2, 2011)

I`m a big DI fm fan, I was listening when songs called Psilicon Dreams kept coming up and sounding great! I decided I want to find these tunes and did some research, led me to a web page where all of them are available... They are each 1hour-1.5 hours long and there are 15 of them. I have only listened to 2-3 but they all seem pretty fabulous. Oh and no download limits too, its not a rapidshare thing, straight from the website. I`m planning on downloading all 15 of them, got 4 already. The artist is called Crispy. Fucking all hail Crispy!! 

There are also some other tracks but I haven`t listened to them, but I have a feeling everything from that page is going to be pretty awesome! 

http://splendidbeats.com/downloads/

Enjoy chaps!

Edit: The one I first got and liked is called Crispy - Psilicon Dreams 11 (October 2010) 

Don`t be afraid to give this stuff a go, its lovely!


----------



## floridasucks (May 3, 2011)

u guys may not enjoy this but on i think my 2nd or 3rd lucy trip i heard this album for the first time. to make it even better we were in a recording studio and we could blast the music to concert volume. amazing times... 

also this was some of the best lucy ive ever taken and ive had alot.

[youtube]ZoZDh_L3w-I[/youtube]
[youtube]NbD4tZbB8us[/youtube]


----------



## Unnk (May 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;0N1_0SUGlDQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0N1_0SUGlDQ[/video]

yah get that zombie off yo lawn


----------



## Puffer Fish (May 3, 2011)

Ohh my Plants and Zombies ... how can you not like this video !!


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 3, 2011)

[youtube]iReQfYFIlXk[/youtube]


----------



## OregonMeds (May 4, 2011)

[youtube]oti_egSo10s[/youtube]


----------



## Unnk (May 4, 2011)

http://www.4shared.com/audio/Z-ZR1D0z/FA-Ministry_Of_Sound_-_Chillou.htm

wouldnt let me embed but this stuff was MY song i had to play at the start of a dance with lucy


----------



## PStanky (May 4, 2011)

dude that song is literally over an hour long. holy shit!!
i didnt listen to the whole thing but what i did hear definately
struck my fancy. well played man. + rep for that


----------



## Unnk (May 4, 2011)

if your into tempo / vibe change its a great song


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 4, 2011)

[youtube]qMMxFclpe7M[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 4, 2011)

[youtube]I0IfVokV60k[/youtube]


----------



## Unnk (May 4, 2011)

[video=hulu;9BH6AqtQQwV7_mjVR6lvuw]http://www.hulu.com/watch/117205/saturday-night-live-i-wish-it-was-christmas-today[/video]


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 4, 2011)

[youtube]RYTmleDbyds[/youtube]


----------



## Unnk (May 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;VF_Hw8l01LI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VF_Hw8l01LI[/video]

[video=youtube;bqMgL5qmZ-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqMgL5qmZ-k&feature=relmfu[/video]

trance didgeriii love it

[video=youtube;Bjnmb0hBly4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bjnmb0hBly4[/video]


----------



## HIDDEN42O (May 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;k4om56W1FwE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4om56W1FwE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 5, 2011)

[youtube]fd1k6vaDip0[/youtube]


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (May 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;Y8ALPXVjw_8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8ALPXVjw_8&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;0UXRppft-tY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UXRppft-tY&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;NUPJ1vy3sZs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUPJ1vy3sZs&feature=related[/video]\

One last one.. Utterly Utterly Gorgeous .......  ........

[video=youtube;IKhkCwOSUVs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKhkCwOSUVs&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Puffer Fish (May 5, 2011)

How Hypnotic ... I welcome youR sound-waves SIR !!
Good vibrations .... YOU certainly share my _MULTIVERSE_ !!
Strange YOU live so close ...
All these bring back memories !!
And open doors to fantastic places .... as I reminisce !

P.S I think YOU just got me Primed for another 5 tab adventure !


----------



## ANC (May 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;XVnkXwz0BZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVnkXwz0BZE[/video]
welcome back es

[video=youtube;pm0v7Q5WcZY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pm0v7Q5WcZY[/video]


----------



## Unnk (May 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;FSLmlNeOsP0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSLmlNeOsP0[/video]

[video=youtube;amJV0lJTAdo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amJV0lJTAdo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 5, 2011)

[youtube]o1v-8zE28CE[/youtube]


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (May 5, 2011)

ANC said:


> [video=youtube;XVnkXwz0BZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVnkXwz0BZE[/video]
> welcome back es
> 
> [video=youtube;pm0v7Q5WcZY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pm0v7Q5WcZY[/video]


----------



## smashcity (May 5, 2011)

definitely tripped balls to this. this is a must have. the pauses are just insane. your like where did the music go then it comes back in

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_pBf0QbR3Q

sorry didnt know how to post the vid so i added a hyperlink


----------



## ANC (May 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;s_pBf0QbR3Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_pBf0QbR3Q[/video]
there
lol you can trip with this? the part swhere he opens his mouth i mean.


----------



## DarthD3vl (May 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;1M9QIt4FtJE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1M9QIt4FtJE[/video]

were i heard the song first.
[video=youtube;Oa2HyICTHJs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oa2HyICTHJs&feature=related[/video]


----------



## heir proctor (May 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;87fdts1vmBA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87fdts1vmBA[/video]


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 6, 2011)

[youtube]2OjYQwkxhdE[/youtube]


----------



## OregonMeds (May 6, 2011)

In honor of your new avitar proctor:
[youtube]5DuIKpRr4yE[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 6, 2011)

[youtube]-Y-YRAs_14Y[/youtube]
[youtube]mSFCr6aseXo[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 6, 2011)

[youtube]W75mC4LVTR0[/youtube]


----------



## Puffer Fish (May 7, 2011)

Fuck Ya ... !!

[video=youtube;VQqTsMKa7ow]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQqTsMKa7ow&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Unnk (May 7, 2011)

dude dont make me break down Gnarly beardy man cuts i have 2 khaos pads i do my own looping!

[video=youtube;qciVXUHTN10]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qciVXUHTN10[/video]


----------



## Puffer Fish (May 7, 2011)

I am seriously going to play with _machine midi 
_through Live 8 and Massive SampleTank
this summer !!
But need to build some *hardware/Instrumental interface*, to play with* IT ALL* ... as it has not been invented *YET* !


----------



## Unnk (May 7, 2011)

bump to 28:15 onthat beardy man vid check that shit out he rewired a wah

as well he has a album
[video=youtube;RuY9c_CEO0E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuY9c_CEO0E&feature=relmfu[/video]

[video=youtube;qKkCw-uKTA0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKkCw-uKTA0&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;iE2I1QvuCLU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iE2I1QvuCLU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Puffer Fish (May 7, 2011)

Wow ... you exploded with Beardyman !!
U liked that trigger ?

[video=youtube;SI_KFXSM4no]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SI_KFXSM4no&feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## OregonMeds (May 8, 2011)

[youtube]LnoD3NUux3M[/youtube]


----------



## ANC (May 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;4Ps1VpXbZhU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ps1VpXbZhU[/video]

[video=youtube;jdC2oKNnitA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdC2oKNnitA[/video]


----------



## Unnk (May 8, 2011)

dig this vibe sucka

[video=youtube;7p6yUvQBXSY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7p6yUvQBXSY&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;-cPg7z1pclA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cPg7z1pclA&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;_c-NMnYhM3Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_c-NMnYhM3Q&feature=related[/video]


----------



## OregonMeds (May 9, 2011)

Oops I now see I posted the wrong link above, I meant to post this visual trippy goodness, the intro is long but oh well:
[youtube]eE9MadX7FdE[/youtube]
In the meantime I found this, not too bad...
[youtube]tIwZLKRvqAo[/youtube]
hmmm
[youtube]kvT34XfjgVc[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]mqWXtdbn5dQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Puffer Fish (May 10, 2011)

Wake UP !!

[video=vimeo;23506062]http://vimeo.com/23506062[/video]


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 10, 2011)

Unnk said:


> bump to 28:15 onthat beardy man vid check that shit out he rewired a wah
> 
> as well he has a album
> [video=youtube;RuY9c_CEO0E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuY9c_CEO0E&feature=relmfu[/video]
> ...


Just when I thought extraterrestial life was not among us, *Beardyman* was beamed in through a tele-portal of sound that raped my ear canals, excessively


----------



## BendBrewer (May 10, 2011)

Kimock!!!!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 10, 2011)

Like to roll in the dub sack vinyl that brought about an over surged crowd of adrenaline pumping Homosapien's to there PLUR induced knee's, welcome:

*SCOT PROJECT*

[video=youtube;lw-aSQXl4lQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lw-aSQXl4lQ[/video]

With either some Sony Studio Headphones or Seinheisser's German Perfectionist ear goggles... you'll be listening to some digitalized burps for six minutes through


----------



## floridasucks (May 11, 2011)

enjoy
[youtube]iPCL4txo24k[/youtube]


----------



## Puffer Fish (May 11, 2011)

Cause I like the Boobies !!

[video=vimeo;16226480]http://vimeo.com/16226480[/video]


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 11, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> Cause I like the Boobies !!
> 
> [video=vimeo;16226480]http://vimeo.com/16226480[/video]


Those sure are not vertical, hell not even conical... how you would describe tits like those


----------



## Puffer Fish (May 11, 2011)

I would call them .... _fun to play with_ on flat surfaces !!
These are not 'hiking' boobies .... that is for certain !


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 11, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> I would call them .... _fun to play with_ on flat surfaces !!
> These are not 'hiking' boobies .... that is for certain !


Yup. Those would be tugging against gravity


----------



## OregonMeds (May 11, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Those sure are not vertical, hell not even conical... how you would describe tits like those



Engorged is how I would describe them. 
I think this song may have sucked though. I say think because I tried to listen, but I didn't really notice myself listening.


----------



## SwaggCheff1 (May 11, 2011)

i love crystal method- realizer and alot of dj keoki


----------



## Puffer Fish (May 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;6fOHFyspjCM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fOHFyspjCM[/video]


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (May 11, 2011)

floridasucks said:


> enjoy
> [youtube]iPCL4txo24k[/youtube]


Gottdamm... Thanks 4 the enlightenment Mister! 
Just WOW

EDIT: I've literally been listening to this for 45mins straight..


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (May 11, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> Cause I like the Boobies !!
> 
> [video=vimeo;16226480]http://vimeo.com/16226480[/video]


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (May 12, 2011)

Unnk said:


> dude dont make me break down Gnarly beardy man cuts i have 2 khaos pads i do my own looping!
> 
> [video=youtube;qciVXUHTN10]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qciVXUHTN10[/video]


Did You stand up when he told you to? 
FUCKING incredible..


----------



## OregonMeds (May 12, 2011)

[youtube]cmnO_rk1GYY[/youtube]
[youtube]2-jDjkD0QQA[/youtube]

Something about the computer voice like synth moving echo towards the end of this fascinates me:
[youtube]AARIbq31jSM[/youtube]

trip:
[youtube]6iIHu8uckX4[/youtube]


----------



## Unnk (May 12, 2011)

if you cant tell i love beat box

[video=youtube;4P7sdo_Aj0o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4P7sdo_Aj0o[/video]

[video=youtube;sMr2cn04wKA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMr2cn04wKA&feature=relmfu[/video]

be sure to really pay attention to the end and look at his echo tech as id like to call it i still cant figure this shit out but most of the beatboxing is possible its just reassigned pronunciation and lots of auditory halucinations


----------



## DarthD3vl (May 12, 2011)

THE ORB FT. DAVID GILMOUR

Ambeint music.
[video=youtube;sTQkdTJN-u8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTQkdTJN-u8&feature=related[/video]
Direct
[video=youtube;QT87JEy3SLY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QT87JEy3SLY&feature=related[/video]
Direct


Ambient! now with guitars!

enjoy!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 13, 2011)

You know Endanger is feeling good when he's up at the wee hours of 2:30 in the morning 

Mind still sifting through the night... this one goes out to you *PUFFER*

Where was this music when Ferris Bueller was around 

[video=youtube;lrBZeWjGjl8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrBZeWjGjl8[/video]

After the strum of the guitar, I fell through the clouds and ending with a "Wow!"


----------



## heir proctor (May 13, 2011)

Summer is upon us

[video=youtube;T4qICd3ldLU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4qICd3ldLU[/video]

Really sums up my semester!


----------



## DarthD3vl (May 15, 2011)

some old stuff, still good though.

[video=youtube;ORE-WG1WgP0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORE-WG1WgP0&feature=related[/video]
Direct link
[video=youtube;z7uwNZAPKKU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7uwNZAPKKU[/video]
Direct link


OH yeah. to bad it only plays on youtube...
[video=youtube;qe8mM2obFws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qe8mM2obFws&feature=related[/video]
Direct link


[video=youtube;RhHkUg-QCwk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhHkUg-QCwk&feature=related[/video]
Direct link


----------



## itcanhappen (May 15, 2011)

Paul O is the shit. nice picks darth


----------



## KindGrower (May 15, 2011)

Anything from Animal Collective and Panda Bear! I'm being for cereal! Want the names of the songs just holla lol.


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 16, 2011)

[youtube]RNjMMUKmoro[/youtube]


----------



## `Dave (May 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;l7YYZfX9Kxc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7YYZfX9Kxc&feature=related[/video]


----------



## DarthD3vl (May 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;tBZY886zZkE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBZY886zZkE&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;T82gfWD9Cno]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T82gfWD9Cno[/video]


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 16, 2011)

[youtube]Tgbs66_nIBM[/youtube]
[youtube]XZZTZP-TyUU&NR=1[/youtube]


----------



## Unnk (May 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;_Lqq5QwApjs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Lqq5QwApjs[/video]


A new face for a old one


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (May 16, 2011)

I love the way this girl dances X3 I've been hooked on this song lately. But then again, I've bee tripping alot lately... The chorus FEELS amazing when you have good speakers. Plus it's got wolf metaphor in it, yay. *wags tail*

[video=youtube;V4wHMORwlHY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4wHMORwlHY[/video]


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 16, 2011)

Hmmmmm. Sucks for you may favorite dog is an Irish Wolfhound.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (May 16, 2011)

*whines*

My favourite dog is either a rottweiler,shikoku dog or utonagan.

Anyone else like classical music? Not just from the Classical period, but other stuff like Baroque and Romantic period works. I think you should give it a go ^^

Pretty much anything by Experimental composer John Cage is pretty darn trippy.

[video=youtube;jEweRQIbz-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEweRQIbz-Y&feature=related[/video]


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 17, 2011)

[youtube]P4R1nl_UbSk[/youtube]


----------



## Unnk (May 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;GrYlf_0g8CQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrYlf_0g8CQ[/video]

[video=youtube;VprwHGGOqnM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VprwHGGOqnM&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;8TGv2igZszs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TGv2igZszs&feature=related[/video]

Good 3 set right here


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 19, 2011)

[youtube]anSXVWKjqto[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 19, 2011)

[youtube]vYIKcjrwe0I[/youtube]
[youtube]F3fnG-ZDmcw[/youtube]
[youtube]nV9Yhnjh-sM[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 19, 2011)

[youtube]XehojOwvtaU[/youtube]
[youtube]BQIjP2dhQDw[/youtube]
[youtube]XrV14WP8tng[/youtube]

gotta liven things up a bit here 
[youtube]sEs9g5FUP6E[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 19, 2011)

[youtube]pzzTcfHBegk[/youtube]
[youtube]E4bii6DINgw[/youtube]
[youtube]UxjLTt-kIvM[/youtube]
[youtube]nIEeCngVr7w[/youtube]
[youtube]dc02zEvzRoc[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 19, 2011)

im bored thats why i've taken over this thread for the day  if anyone objects to my double triple or even quadruple post then post some damn music 

[youtube]DpsPlVXSUco[/youtube]
[youtube]TUVO9fGaWhY[/youtube]
[youtube]BoLg9-bI-rc[/youtube]
[youtube]rCMVVxYdEdg[/youtube]
[youtube]xYS_DfZBON4[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 19, 2011)

[youtube]82Gce66_qYI[/youtube]
[youtube]1Z6hrOyEIak[/youtube]
[youtube]qIfGy0mmYsY[/youtube]


----------



## DarthD3vl (May 19, 2011)

interactive piano
may have to follow to youtube to figure it out, depends on you i guess.

[video=youtube;FlcfB9ZPmJw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlcfB9ZPmJw[/video]


----------



## DarthD3vl (May 19, 2011)

Hyperthrust.
[video=youtube;cOHAXsJHPuw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOHAXsJHPuw&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Puffer Fish (May 19, 2011)

D I Fucking LOvE Hyperthrust ..... than YOU for bringing it back !!
I forgot how Happy that bit makes me feel !!


----------



## DarthD3vl (May 19, 2011)

yeah i love that song/video... the song is great on its own, throw in candys dashboard piano solo, its gold.


----------



## Puffer Fish (May 19, 2011)

Warrior ... as stated before ... I do not believe you have even had 
ONE mis-fire .... in this thread .... post away mY friend !!


----------



## Daath (May 19, 2011)

Never saw this video before. I like it, so I'm sharing.

[video=youtube;bd2B6SjMh_w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bd2B6SjMh_w[/video]


----------



## Unnk (May 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;E87pOLLNxno]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E87pOLLNxno[/video]


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (May 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;-7jGHwIpxtQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7jGHwIpxtQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (May 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;hJ_0j19xSno]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJ_0j19xSno&feature=related[/video]


----------



## ANC (May 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;YlFYTY2NgZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlFYTY2NgZQ&feature=related[/video]
And up with the volume!


----------



## ANC (May 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;Yn88SRAtq1c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yn88SRAtq1c&feature=related[/video]


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 20, 2011)

ANC said:


> [video=youtube;YlFYTY2NgZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlFYTY2NgZQ&feature=related[/video]
> And up with the volume!


i love meeo but wasnt expecting anyone to post any of him he's a bit on the outskirts of psy

[youtube]5Z0DClScnc0[/youtube]
[youtube]xzAoeYZBVb4[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 20, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> Warrior ... as stated before ... I do not believe you have even had
> ONE mis-fire .... in this thread .... post away mY friend !!


lol ty im sure there must a some clangers to somepeople tho i know from experience most normal people look at me funny when i play something weird and wonderful for them lol but nnot even one "miss fire"? i must try harder 
was looking at my collection other day and have worked out i have well over a solid years worth of psytrance/psychill/idm/trippy shit in varying ratios from the last 11 years or so 

what flavour would exict each of you the most?


----------



## Puffer Fish (May 20, 2011)

Just keep on cranking out the tunes straight out of my head !! 
The way YOU Do !!

[video=youtube;23iuPKuPd30]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23iuPKuPd30&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;wHkW8WyJCLQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHkW8WyJCLQ[/video]

[video=youtube;jMpTun9LdfU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMpTun9LdfU&feature=related[/video]





[video=youtube;2YJu93Fy5-8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YJu93Fy5-8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 21, 2011)

[youtube]4LZWaMEFUR4&NR[/youtube]
[youtube]m-Qvs0JGA-s[/youtube]
[youtube]1jaRA6nGyUg[/youtube]
[youtube]wlYBPuHeZxw[/youtube]
[youtube]AvwfoGHB9rQ[/youtube]


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (May 21, 2011)

Ah yes, Mr. Tobin, he did Splinter Cell 3 soundtrack if I remember correctly .. great artist.


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 21, 2011)

CaNNaBiZ CaNucK said:


> Ah yes, Mr. Tobin, he did Splinter Cell 3 soundtrack if I remember correctly .. great artist.


yeah you can hardly do him service with a handfull of youtube vids


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (May 21, 2011)

ginjawarrior said:


> yeah you can hardly do him service with a handfull of youtube vids


I know, right? Sometimes i find it difficult to only throw up one vid. Tempted to throw up whole discographies at timez!


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 21, 2011)

CaNNaBiZ CaNucK said:


> I know, right? Sometimes i find it difficult to only throw up one vid. Tempted to throw up whole discographies at timez!


lol i do have to stop myself sometimes

like this one they've got such a different sound you have to post a few and even these dont scratch the surface
i love these guys
[youtube]KKkcHMYPeOM[/youtube]
[youtube]e-PRGjgceO0[/youtube]
[youtube]YvMlPFiVW7c[/youtube]
[youtube]QZmGt9D7XTw[/youtube]
[youtube]vV1QtpMUWPA[/youtube]
[youtube]XxkCDy4rNDY[/youtube]

edit lol couldnt leave this one one out

[youtube]TaC1P4CP8cU&NR[/youtube]


----------



## NolingNrolling (May 21, 2011)

These songs on top of floyd is killing me, so much goodness, drowning, gone


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 21, 2011)

Just brought you a track by the likes of Luigi Lusini... but hell I couldn't resist... don't get lost in the downward spiral while your ears are at it 

[video=youtube;fJAPKLJ5e_w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJAPKLJ5e_w[/video]

I find his sound extremely unique!


----------



## itcanhappen (May 21, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Just brought you a track by the likes of Luigi Lusini... but hell I couldn't resist... don't get lost in the downward spiral while your ears are it
> 
> [video=youtube;fJAPKLJ5e_w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJAPKLJ5e_w[/video]
> 
> I find his sound extremely unique!


great song


----------



## DarthD3vl (May 21, 2011)

saddest song ever written.... 
[video=youtube;hOQlwwQX9co]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOQlwwQX9co[/video]

first video of his i saw, it was on funny or die
[video=youtube;2gFvk2PKYV0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gFvk2PKYV0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 22, 2011)

i went to my first outdoor party in 3 years last night and it reminded me that i need more phat
[youtube]_72jT-v6Fb4[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 22, 2011)

[youtube]xKxfVSiIZkw[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 22, 2011)

[youtube]I18CoDi2CbQ[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 23, 2011)

[youtube]FnkYHNGmplI[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 23, 2011)

[youtube]ndxmCLpKNuc[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 23, 2011)

[youtube]NK9E3_00G_w[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 23, 2011)

[youtube]ZCI1rzPp5J4[/youtube]


----------



## floridasucks (May 23, 2011)

trippy video
[youtube]CEsaGwCWIkQ[/youtube]

[youtube]PzO3ua2VH38[/youtube]


----------



## floridasucks (May 23, 2011)

[youtube]7c-2IfaBHFQ[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 24, 2011)

[youtube]OkuO_Rwnexs[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 24, 2011)

[youtube]3EeTe_h3qZo[/youtube]


----------



## apropos (May 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSwN4_1NIoU


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 25, 2011)

dont think anyone's posted thses yet they are fucking genius
[youtube]zUDTq7cAqR0[/youtube]
[youtube]TQdIiEUFtqk[/youtube]
[youtube]ohmhZVjaqQo[/youtube]
[youtube]c-HgBrVLv5I[/youtube]
[youtube]5_JmXCNPs6Y[/youtube]
[youtube]q1uZj7OujvU[/youtube]
[youtube]0L0mJJE_Nac[/youtube]


----------



## floridasucks (May 25, 2011)

this is gonna blow your mind.. haaha

[youtube]vZV07MOpMXo[/youtube]


----------



## floridasucks (May 25, 2011)

[youtube]2ZCUtnuAXg8[/youtube]


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 25, 2011)

floridasucks said:


> this is gonna blow your mind.. haaha
> 
> [youtube]vZV07MOpMXo[/youtube]


Fun to play lazer tag to 

Teleportation complete!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 25, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> Hey Warrior ... That is a very _Naughty Tree_.
> At least .... that is how they use it !
> 
> [video=vimeo;22679618]http://vimeo.com/22679618[/video]


Now this shit is cute... could easily be sponsored on a coca cola commerical for summer time inspiration


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 25, 2011)

Since were rolling on dubs here I might as well provide a track that enlightens the junglist moment as it was once was 

[video=youtube;zj1xqijXBY0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zj1xqijXBY0&feature=share[/video]

If you'll like your speakers to do a little hop scotching... you won't be disappointed in the play


----------



## egon (May 25, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Since were rolling on dubs here I might as well provide a track that enlightens the junglist moment as it was once was
> 
> [video=youtube;zj1xqijXBY0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zj1xqijXBY0&feature=share[/video]
> 
> If you'll like your speakers to do a little hop scotching... you won't be disappointed in the play


 nice pick.


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 28, 2011)

im gonna move back from music for tripping as not many people gonna be frying listening to thisbefore i do i'll leave you with one last hard dark track not much point listening to unless your frying or slightly perma fried. but if your head strong enough try it when your fucked 
[youtube]2opK_RtAjug[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 28, 2011)

Annnnnd relax
[youtube]BbgpkzVwyec[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 28, 2011)

[youtube]-Whm-5Mzz4o[/youtube]
[youtube]PAbbS0Wb1wE[/youtube]


----------



## cannaboy (May 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;Fb9R1ke48zU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fb9R1ke48zU[/video]


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 29, 2011)

[youtube]xr7pZmu3tsY[/youtube]


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 31, 2011)

If you were to summon daylight with a strum of a guitar or a melodic beat then this ensemble would do the rise of the sun justice:

[video=youtube;5OELhcD-nu8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OELhcD-nu8&feature=related[/video]

Sit back, and enjoy 
(4:45 is when the rays are really peaking)


----------



## DarthD3vl (May 31, 2011)

did you mean 4:45?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 31, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> did you mean 4:45?


Thanks for the correction. I accidentally missed the marker on the sunrise


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jun 2, 2011)

Fuck guys ... Good to see YOU all ...
I am mad as hell that *We do NOT LIVE close BY* .... I got RSVP back stage passes TODAY 4
_June 11_, 2011 - _John Digweed_ show, main room of the Guvernment Nightclub

NDA ... I would love to have YOU here !
And would HOST YOU OUT !!

[video=youtube;HsDBZB_3IU4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsDBZB_3IU4[/video]


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jun 2, 2011)

what chems are you taking with you?

[video=youtube;8p-f4WlKFAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8p-f4WlKFAg[/video]
[video=youtube;cCluAv-v1dM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCluAv-v1dM&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;rIMBKJIw2Gk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIMBKJIw2Gk&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;mZYwqJVd_Nc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZYwqJVd_Nc&feature=related[/video]
tron remixes!


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jun 2, 2011)

We will Have ALL chemicals at the party !!
D if you only lived closer !
Cann got his package today ... Yours should be close.


----------



## Unnk (Jun 7, 2011)

herbie you da man

da watermelon man

[video=youtube;vjJaH40rArU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjJaH40rArU[/video]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 9, 2011)

[youtube]kL74rcC3M04[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 9, 2011)

[youtube]funLrLF0QoE[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 9, 2011)

[youtube]-uDhezTpWmI[/youtube]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jun 10, 2011)

Warrior .... 
Tomorrow Night Brother !!

[video=youtube;raAKhCoTa8I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raAKhCoTa8I&feature=related[/video]

............


----------



## maganza (Jun 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;K2aRsa_MVck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2aRsa_MVck&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jun 11, 2011)

¤ø&#8222;¸¨°º¤ø&#8222;¸¸&#8222;ø¤º°¨¸&#8222;ø¤º°¨
¨°º¤ø&#8222;¸DUB&#8222;ø¤º°¨
&#8222;ø¤º°¨STEP`°º¤ø&#65279;


_Let Me tell YOU about SYnthetic Heaven .... and Serotonin Syndromes !!_

[video=youtube;SDqC60Zkefc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDqC60Zkefc&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;M1KeCJTmy44]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1KeCJTmy44&NR=1[/video]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 11, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> Warrior ....
> Tomorrow Night Brother !!
> 
> [video=youtube;raAKhCoTa8I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raAKhCoTa8I&feature=related[/video]
> ...


 looks cool man hope you have a good night i gotta wait another couple of weeks to dust off the old cobwebs


[youtube]8zwTEKY4meE[/youtube]


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jun 11, 2011)

Any one feel like stepping through this portal with me?

[video=youtube;hnCw1zXtaLs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnCw1zXtaLs&feature=autoplay&list=ULuzB8Rhgv4Ao&index=23&playnext=1[/video]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 13, 2011)

utterly utterly filthy 
[youtube]L-X5MpmcLck[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 13, 2011)

[youtube]Q8S8BjeZ9ls[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 13, 2011)

[youtube]DVxV_mmMHC0[/youtube]


----------



## maganza (Jun 15, 2011)

Dont know if anyone else is into dark trance. Doesnt get trippier then this on acid, trust me  

I usually just lay back close my eyes and ride a roller coaster through the sound, i highly recommend it 

min 2:00, liftoff xD and then again at 4:40 amzing stuff

[video=youtube;ARmc-Mr96hc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARmc-Mr96hc[/video]

[video=youtube;hKR2CzSckTE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKR2CzSckTE[/video]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 16, 2011)

maganza said:


> Dont know if anyone else is into dark trance. Doesnt get trippier then this on acid, trust me
> 
> I usually just lay back close my eyes and ride a roller coaster through the sound, i highly recommend it
> 
> ...


i have been posting the dark and hard trance for weeks they arent very big fans here

but noise gust, jellyheadz and orestosis??? lol i can tell we'll get on

*shamelessly quotes myself" you like Already Maged?



ginjawarrior said:


> utterly utterly filthy
> [youtube]L-X5MpmcLck[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 16, 2011)

[youtube]CL7MFWYytmM[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 16, 2011)

[youtube]eXSCI2nmOBs[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 16, 2011)

*Fila Brazillia *

smooooth 
[youtube]5cERbkd9mzw[/youtube]
[youtube]dxwcD1rguHk[/youtube]
[youtube]bra0zWhtrds[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 16, 2011)

*free hugs to all*
[youtube]39_baaLVnJI[/youtube]


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 16, 2011)

Goa Gil. Forest of the Saints always a must on my trips.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jun 16, 2011)

............,,,,,,,,,.....






[video=youtube;6wqOGfTLXGU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wqOGfTLXGU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 16, 2011)

i cant tell which one is creepier puffer. honestly man.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 16, 2011)

i must say Richard d. James freaks the shit out of me 
[youtube]FTVhIBoghMA[/youtube]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jun 16, 2011)

> *i cant tell which one is creepier puffer. honestly man. *


You don't really have to choose bwn the two ...
Just let it Trip YOU OUT !



[video=youtube;TaXqU7hVVhI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaXqU7hVVhI&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 16, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> You don't really have to choose bwn the two ...
> Just let it Trip YOU OUT !
> 
> 
> ...


ahh melodic aphex some of the best music in the world  i hadnt heard this one before (been a bit turned off as i find him very hit and miss)

have you heard ochre they got the aphex melodic down i think

[youtube]59mh3Bs1Msc[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 16, 2011)

theres a fair few goodun's by ochre i'll stick em up in a bit 
[youtube]VZYcrdtmw04[/youtube]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jun 16, 2011)

No my friend ... 
Nice track .... this certainly moves ME ...
Ya Apex is something (the little girl thing was Apex fan inspired) 
His art is more than music ... certainly hard to understand at times.

Yey Ochre ... very cool ...
How is UK this morning ?

[video=youtube;xIx2X8MSZF4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIx2X8MSZF4[/video]

[video=youtube;CHLXjloQBJE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHLXjloQBJE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 16, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> No my friend ...
> Nice track .... this certainly moves ME ...
> Ya Apex is something (the little girl thing was Apex fan inspired)
> His art is more than music ... certainly hard to understand at times.
> ...


 lol i can remember greening out to this song having had my first bucket bong back when i was a tiny teen

[youtube]izsN1vIjBH4[/youtube]
2.08mins 

and yeah its good over here in uk bit of a rainy afternoon but its all shiney for me


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 16, 2011)

i fucking love the rain. in my opinion, theres no better weather.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 16, 2011)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> i fucking love the rain. in my opinion, theres no better weather.


lol dunno if you can beat a good thunder storm tho

EDIT: couldnt not put this in

[youtube]VaWu_7dkiVw[/youtube]


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 16, 2011)

thats tru. badass song too. very goa.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 16, 2011)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> thats tru. badass song too. very goa.


you should check out the Yggdrsounds compilations very good "forest" psy music


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 16, 2011)

[youtube]PNTH9vwySh4[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 16, 2011)

[youtube]0vGF8UraM54[/youtube]


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 16, 2011)

you should all check out Ostrich Death Dance. there local djs that i like alot. theres a couple songs on youtube. let me know what you think.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 16, 2011)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> you should all check out Ostrich Death Dance. there local djs that i like alot. theres a couple songs on youtube. let me know what you think.


while im not a fan of the hardstyle i got about halfway thru this track and was pretty much hating it but then about 3.30 it stopped taking itself so seriously and it all made sense
[youtube]3KzXghC8zaU[/youtube]

i think this track while different style has got similar qualities 

[youtube]SsJejZsCDYQ[/youtube]


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 16, 2011)

thats badass. the one you posted i like alot. check out Goa Gil-Acid Boom.


----------



## maganza (Jun 16, 2011)

Good to see there are some other dark trance enthusiasts, if u can trip the whole night listening to this stuff its like asking for a bad trip and then laughing in its face lolol

1:15 bye xD

[video=youtube;7lGIwPiE1VY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lGIwPiE1VY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 16, 2011)

ive almost always had a great trip when music like this is floating around my brain. i started out on Goa and Psy and it was the best then, and still the best now. in my opinion.


----------



## maganza (Jun 16, 2011)

Well dark trance can be pretty fast, i dont really like to hear it sober and sometimes on acid its too much.

Now psydark is another story, this stuff is made for you to trip balls, acid drug for sure, its not as fast and has a lot more elements and effects. Its just a lot of fun most times me and my friends just start craking up.

1:30 and 3:30, instant teleportation tell me thats just not brilliant stuff  

[video=youtube;6f1D0jHnUAA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6f1D0jHnUAA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 16, 2011)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> thats badass. the one you posted i like alot. check out Goa Gil-Acid Boom.


 too goa/ uplifting for me 

come to the dark side 

[youtube]nRWXzXEqg74[/youtube]


Edit: was too busy dancing last time only just watched the vid. WOW

did you see the naked girl?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 16, 2011)

[youtube]8eE4qwz8MKY[/youtube]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jun 16, 2011)

.....[video=youtube;FKs0fL2PwWk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKs0fL2PwWk&feature=channel_video_title[/video]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 16, 2011)

just listened to his new album got to say its probably his best

[youtube]3Sr9NS-DyVQ&NR[/youtube]


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 16, 2011)

the one puffer played got stuck on me until just now. good work puff.


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't usually feel this style, but this one sticks with me incessantly, and seems oddly appropriate for where our 'trippy music' thread presently sits........

Take a chance @ 1:46 
[video=youtube;rDpWhofWPiU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDpWhofWPiU[/video]


----------



## JMain (Jun 17, 2011)

search "message situation" by Flying Lotus -some good shit right there pal


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 17, 2011)

astral projection anyone?


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jun 17, 2011)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> astral projection anyone?


All the Time buddy ... How do YOU think I am going to break INTO Your DreaM !


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 17, 2011)

however or whenever u do it, just know that ill be there ready to meet.


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 18, 2011)

stay strong little thread. Ott anyone? or how about sum Raja Ram?


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 18, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=v9z-Ece-tWothis is always blowing my mind. hope you guys like

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=7J_AND-51aIthis is another one of my favorites. then end is the best.


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 18, 2011)

and another -http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=-XSti_ron-Q. incredible!


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 19, 2011)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> and another -http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=-XSti_ron-Q. incredible!


lol havent you worked out how to mount the videos yet mescalinebandit420?

[youtube]lGUCIXhcIMw[/youtube]


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 19, 2011)

not yet. u would think after 1,000 post i would know though, right. awesome video too. that song stays on my playlist.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 19, 2011)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> not yet. u would think after 1,000 post i would know though, right. awesome video too. that song stays on my playlist.



well theres 2 different ways of doing it

first one is using the filmstrip icon that comes up in the reply bar you'd use full address for that
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnoKOMy_uXs

second is using the last past of the link (everything after the = ) which would be
bnoKOMy_uXs
you need to put that inbetween these brackets 
[youtube][/youtube]
[youtube]bnoKOMy_uXs[/youtube]
which makes
[youtube]bnoKOMy_uXs[/youtube]


----------



## maganza (Jun 19, 2011)

7:00, yes!

[video=youtube;SeKlFqmewfg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeKlFqmewfg[/video]


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 19, 2011)

right on. those mushrooms in the video looks crazy too. i like the one with the beanie. thats hilarious.


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 19, 2011)

dam. thats songs really good too maganza.shulman kicks ass.


----------



## maganza (Jun 19, 2011)

Just found a masterpiece!!! Make sure you smoke a big bowl before this one or take a bit hit 

[video=youtube;pkjfp77_YX4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkjfp77_YX4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Jun 19, 2011)

When you said MASTERPIECE my ears pricked .. Not many pieces of music are worthy to be mentioned in the same gasp.. We all perceive greatness in different ways.. Very nice sounds you have found, my friend, and I thoroughly enjoyed _your_ pick 

When I think MASTERPIECE in context of Electronically mutated Music.. _I_ have to say _this_ is IT, or close to.. 

Behold The Magnum Opus:

[video=youtube;j-JlQPIqdj4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-JlQPIqdj4[/video]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jun 19, 2011)

PUUrfecrt Timing .......to my flow ......


----------



## maganza (Jun 19, 2011)

I remember listening to that shpongle song every day, simply mind blowing as well. Nevertheless they are different styles, one is psyambient the other well..i guess they created a genre called shpongle xD

Here is another one of my favs, amazing intro!





[video=youtube;kFDOkfh8NKI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFDOkfh8NKI[/video]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jun 19, 2011)

Bravo to YOU for making this a part of MY reality right NOW !
I am sO Digging ALL these frequencies ....


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Jun 20, 2011)

maganza said:


> I remember listening to that shpongle song every day, simply mind blowing as well. Nevertheless they are different styles, one is psyambient the other well..*i guess they created a genre called shpongle xD*


A lovely way to put it 

...

[video=youtube;91hs17kSk3A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91hs17kSk3A[/video]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jun 20, 2011)

BiZ, love all the media ...

If YOU could only see what I am interpreting right now ... wow !
And it's more about the Red Canadians ...







And it ain't about the Biz ... 
Last vid is _LITERALLY .... jumping from tv screens onto walls ... and carpeting ..... right NOW at SunRISE ... 
Outstanding ... really ...
In ChoiCE country ....
As the sun breaks ....






_


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 20, 2011)

[youtube]M74KNV2qMnE[/youtube]


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Jun 20, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> BiZ, love all the media ...
> 
> If YOU could only see what I am interpreting right now ... wow !
> And it's more about the Red Canadians ...
> ...


 


You once asked me if I _had_ a clue.. well  I do











[video=youtube;5YEN9T3Uad4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YEN9T3Uad4&feature=related[/video]





right?  About this big?


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jun 20, 2011)

Bro that is exactly w-HAT I am ON ... Crazy F0N and YOU are sPOT ON !
ALL night LONG !!

.......,,,,,,,,...






[video=youtube;1WP8jCSJMRE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WP8jCSJMRE[/video]


[video=youtube;pIK3G7VuqXM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIK3G7VuqXM[/video]

[video=youtube;-hxyWhpFzbU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hxyWhpFzbU[/video]


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Jun 20, 2011)

^Some soothing vibes there




Me likey.

Allow me to bring it down and Dark

[video=youtube;NMHl1XQ8bkI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMHl1XQ8bkI[/video]


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Jun 20, 2011)

ginjawarrior said:


> [youtube]M74KNV2qMnE[/youtube]


Will you ever run out of gems to pull out of your sack? Hope not 

May I respond with this little Funk Chiller..

[video=youtube;-L_pz28jGpo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-L_pz28jGpo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 20, 2011)

CaNNaBiZ CaNucK said:


> Will you ever run out of gems to pull out of your sack? Hope not
> 
> May I respond with this little Funk Chiller..
> 
> [video=youtube;-L_pz28jGpo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-L_pz28jGpo&feature=related[/video]



lol probably not i was downloading trippy music since when napster was free  got 1.5 TB and about 90000 tracks to go thru 

[youtube]0_L4rDpaTNU[/youtube]


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 20, 2011)

holy shit. thats alot of music. keep em coming bro. your collection has yet to disappoint me.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 21, 2011)

lol did i say that a very large portion is BANG? 
[youtube]xjZ6egEUsMk[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 22, 2011)

[youtube]BSCZAQhdQsE[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 22, 2011)

dont think i've posted any of this lot yet (chilled tech)

[youtube]Sb-GXdwNNxs[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 22, 2011)

you must have heard this one before
[youtube]DAZh0r607tM[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 22, 2011)

[youtube]L3Mljrf2oRU[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 22, 2011)

[youtube]QrSpP7qsZ1E[/youtube]


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 22, 2011)

*This is the shit!* 

[youtube]zX9jExf7_rU[/youtube]
[youtube]RF_v7ek5o-s[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 22, 2011)

[youtube]xjn3-t2YlNg[/youtube]


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 22, 2011)

*This is dope also.*
[youtube]WhcZuzVsb9k[/youtube]


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 22, 2011)

*This is for an aggressive trip.*
[youtube]9cqi_0G5APc[/youtube]


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 22, 2011)

*Trippy Nintendo core music. *
[youtube]692ayi42gVw[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 22, 2011)

freshly uploaded you for all 
[youtube]z1qDNlsuLzY[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 22, 2011)

[youtube]ocC7htCtess[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 22, 2011)

[youtube]uMHjejE2vtw[/youtube]


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Jun 22, 2011)

Ginja, I'd look like a whore if I 'liked' em all LOL

...

Happy Time
Dream Time
[video=youtube;z2xKa2tJll8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2xKa2tJll8[/video]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 23, 2011)

CaNNaBiZ CaNucK said:


> Ginja, I'd look like a whore if I 'liked' em all LOL
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


lol im glad you enjoy listening to what i hear 

must say in proportion my d&b collection is nearly none existant
but i do know a couple
[youtube]TyUk8PYq1OE[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 23, 2011)

[youtube]sxX4LdxuZfo[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 23, 2011)

[youtube]Zw1c_CL4fsk[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 23, 2011)

freshly uploaded 
[youtube]YtsKtjRNxSQ[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 23, 2011)

[youtube]uzf2h-VKek4[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 23, 2011)

[youtube]idwVWu8UAu4[/youtube]


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 23, 2011)

ginjawarrior said:


> freshly uploaded
> [youtube]YtsKtjRNxSQ[/youtube]


i bet DarthD3vls gonna get a kick out of this one.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 23, 2011)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> i bet DarthD3vls gonna get a kick out of this one.



lol i thought so too been meaning to upload it for months the other track thats been uploaded isnt too good

bit more kino oko 
[youtube]paKzsyOEO44[/youtube]


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 23, 2011)

check out this badass David Gilmour jam session i found ive been jamming today. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=1G0vAzwC5CY. the intro sounds so awesome.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jun 23, 2011)

edit: how weird to see gilmour on drums lol ^^^

I was about to say this thread has left out trippy rock for to long, and then i was gonna post this...
[video=youtube;cAF5kplDAb4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAF5kplDAb4&feature=related[/video]

not to say I ever get tired of electronic music.. cause i dont really


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 25, 2011)

[youtube]NL7NZldwq6A[/youtube]


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7dZJSVlWAE&feature=player_detailpage

whoooo!


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 25, 2011)

[youtube]C0LHWx7ANjY[/youtube]
[youtube]9N7cHSa-hgU[/youtube]


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 26, 2011)

hells yea. Bass Cannon is the shit.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 27, 2011)

[youtube]5YfKn62wwMM[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 27, 2011)

[youtube]WYu0zOdqfxs[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 28, 2011)

[youtube]QEUbSVSyiDA[/youtube]


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;Qk5n9ww0P4A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qk5n9ww0P4A&feature=related[/video]

just a video i like to watch in the morning while baking. i know you will enjoy!


----------



## Haddaway (Jun 28, 2011)

FUCKING SICK BAND
[video=youtube;2IhyKlOylto]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IhyKlOylto[/video]

There is nothing to see here people keep moving on 
Slowly their necks turn and then they're gone 
No one cares when the show is done 

Standing in line and its cold and you want to go 
Remember a joke so you turn around 
There is no one to listen so you laugh by yourself 

_[Chorus:]_
I heard it's cold out, but her popsicle melts 
She's in the bathroom, she pleasures herself 
Says I'm a bad man, she's locking me out 
It's cause of these things, it's cause of these things 

Let make a fast plan, watch it burn to the ground 
I try to whisper, so no one figures it out 
I'm not a bad man, I'm just overwhelmed 
It's cause of these things, it's cause of these things 

The crowd on the street walks slowly, don't mind the rain 
Lovers hold hands to numb the pain, 
Gripping tightly to something that they will never own 

And those by themselves by choice or by some reward 
No mistakes only now you're bored 
This is the time of your life but you just can't tell


----------



## Haddaway (Jun 28, 2011)

Justin Warfield is hot too.. ^_^ IDC WHAT YOU SAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jun 28, 2011)

I say ... what U think of this ?

[video=youtube;P-1H28qL-po]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-1H28qL-po&feature=relmfu[/video]

[video=youtube;T7g8b5-d9-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7g8b5-d9-k[/video]

[video=youtube;U1--MD_yVNQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1--MD_yVNQ&NR=1&feature=fvwp[/video]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 29, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> I say ... what U think of this ?
> 
> [video=youtube;P-1H28qL-po]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-1H28qL-po&feature=relmfu[/video]
> 
> ...


i like. theres a few more to add to my collection 

[youtube]fLAm_uOLT_0[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 29, 2011)

[youtube]wOMe-8Tf1Y0[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 29, 2011)

[youtube]wE7Yj7RsuzM[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 29, 2011)

[youtube]5j0-1y15FEw[/youtube]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jun 29, 2011)

........





[video=youtube;R7aY-ep5vUU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7aY-ep5vUU&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;1Hcnhqnogz0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Hcnhqnogz0[/video]
[video=youtube;4ycgfvkOYoU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ycgfvkOYoU&lc=Fo-TMy6SFXVO1EGxrHEQ3BR_5BI00_VWPP6fztNXT5k&feature=inbox[/video]


----------



## `Dave (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;IjFEM7zJAAA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjFEM7zJAAA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 29, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> [video=youtube;4ycgfvkOYoU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ycgfvkOYoU&lc=Fo-TMy6SFXVO1EGxrHEQ3BR_5BI00_VWPP6fztNXT5k&feature=inbox[/video]


wrong remix dude  gui borrato does THE ONLY mix 

[youtube]_p_MvePxC4w[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 29, 2011)

[youtube]k3TL_qwyq7w[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 29, 2011)

[youtube]iF-wPSvKnSU[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 29, 2011)

[youtube]wzaUsDvoD-k[/youtube]


----------



## nomiss (Jun 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1jPeG1LlaQ


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 30, 2011)

[youtube]KVwfTXXupbo[/youtube]
[youtube]V4pH9jR-prk[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 30, 2011)

[youtube]u7X2ffHKOF4[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 1, 2011)

[youtube]MxnSQTBX3_s[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 4, 2011)

[youtube]isGzse0x1DE[/youtube]


----------



## Tenner (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey great choice of music there ginja! 

[video=youtube;qiNTkeveLPQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiNTkeveLPQ&playnext=1&list=PL7E7808CF01652D13[/video]

I love this track  Great album they have I`ll post a few more of these later 

"In the early 60`s when LSD was created, music was created too"


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jul 4, 2011)

*LSD was not created in the 60's ...*
That is a myth a bunch of burn *OUT *_*Dead Heads* want YOU to think ..._
This whole _'Family'_ ... thing ... is nothing more than a "Marketing" Tool ... for some great Chemistry.
We have been using 'Ergot' for centuries now ... in different contexts ...
Even Hitler experimented with this compound ... during the war.
I do not even wanna mention the cause of _Salem witch hunts/trials ..._
Also have a look at the _Dancing Plague of 1518 ..._ hmm ... what caused that ... ?

[video=youtube;LBDIdA1_sms]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBDIdA1_sms&feature=related[/video]

Fuck Ya ... think I wanna organize ONE of these here !
The girl with the suitcase IS with ME ...


----------



## Tenner (Jul 4, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> *LSD was not created in the 60's ...*
> That is a myth a bunch of burn out Dead Heads want YOU to think ...
> This whole 'Family' ... thing ... is nothing more than a "Marketing" Tool ... for some great Chemistry.
> We have been using 'Ergot' for centuries now ... in different contexts ...
> ...


Fuck yeah!! What a great way to spend a train journey  

I didn`t take that quote too literally puffer. But isn`t what you are talking about ergot itself and not LSD? I think they mean the real wave that started in the 60`s changing music, not ergot itself influenced by this newly extracted drug? Ergot doesn`t have the potential to do what LSD does, no way!


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 4, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> *LSD was not created in the 60's ...*
> That is a myth a bunch of burn *OUT *_*Dead Heads* want YOU to think ..._
> This whole _'Family'_ ... thing ... is nothing more than a "Marketing" Tool ... for some great Chemistry.
> We have been using 'Ergot' for centuries now ... in different contexts ...
> ...


lol looks fun although i must say you got no room to strut on a train i'd need half the carrage to myself 



Tenner said:


> Fuck yeah!! What a great way to spend a train journey
> 
> I didn`t take that quote too literally puffer. But isn`t what you are talking about ergot itself and not LSD? I think they mean the real wave that started in the 60`s changing music, not ergot itself influenced by this newly extracted drug? Ergot doesn`t have the potential to do what LSD does, no way!


i think the ergot itself is highly hallucinogenic thing is its pretty poisonous and has a high body load not good for recreational usage

[youtube]fccGobsNEQA[/youtube]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jul 4, 2011)

Erogt is a 'spore' ... people in _the_ _Know_ have been using for thousands of years in many concoctions and potions !
Do not even get me started on _*Tribal Primitive and Music*_ ... we have been bending minds and _*hypnotizing with frequencies for thousands of years ! *_
That is where Trance originated._

Ginja ... the roof of the train is ALL YOURS ... plenty of space to GO OFF ! 
But do not forget to share !

_[video=youtube;R3W2_hYFbAo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3W2_hYFbAo&feature=related[/video]
_





_


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jul 5, 2011)

sharing is caring.


----------



## forgetfulpenguin (Jul 5, 2011)

LSD-25 was first synthesized in 1938 by Hoffman, and later sold by Sandoz under the brand name Delysid in 1947 .

So it has been around since before the sixties as have methods of altering our perception of the world around us been around before LSD-25. I do not contest this.

However to claim that ergot fungus, which can be considered a complex mixture of ergoline alkaloids that contains no lysergic acid diethylamide whatsoever is no different from realativly pure lysergic acid diethylamide is foolish on its face.

Now to make my post look on topic enjoy some acid jazz.
[video=youtube;JwBjhBL9G6U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwBjhBL9G6U[/video]

[video=youtube;UUuF8W4S-Lg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUuF8W4S-Lg[/video]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jul 5, 2011)

Sir ... allow yourself to thing in more complex fashion ...
LSD 25 was ... _*discovered out of a luck of the draw*_ ... by our friend Hoffman ...
Then synthesized and sold to Sandoz.
I am not suggesting that ergot = lysergic acid diethylamide ...*
But saying that Alchemists have been mixing **ergoline alkaloids for ages ...
MY ancestors have been inducing mystical visions since the beginning of TIME.

*[video=youtube;spNJX7e0z4E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spNJX7e0z4E&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;OtEBEVC0HUc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtEBEVC0HUc&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;_MigURCQQA0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MigURCQQA0&feature=related[/video]
*


FuKC I love BUrial !
*


----------



## Unnk (Jul 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;JvPKDZ4ty68]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvPKDZ4ty68[/video]

We are Future Pixels in Factories far AWAY!

Puffer you should appreciate this vibe


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 5, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> Erogt is a 'spore' ... people in _the_ _Know_ have been using for thousands of years in many concoctions and potions !
> Do not even get me started on _*Tribal Primitive and Music*_ ... we have been bending minds and _*hypnotizing with frequencies for thousands of years ! *_
> That is where Trance originated.


_

the knowledge about herbs and the rhythmic dancing is something i very much believe in. their folk tales not for me 

but if i ever laid hands upon a time machine very first thing i would do would be go back to "the days of high adventure" with a big fat rig and show them how to dance 

[youtube]ANmPfo5neXA[/youtube]



Ginja ... the roof of the train is ALL YOURS ... plenty of space to GO OFF ! 
But do not forget to share !

Click to expand...

im more than happy to share with anyone in the groove. i will say i hold a deep exception to silly little girlies that think its clever to stand where i am clearly givin it large 
_


> [video=youtube;R3W2_hYFbAo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3W2_hYFbAo&feature=related[/video]
> _
> 
> 
> ...





Puffer Fish said:


> Sir ... allow yourself to thing in more complex fashion ...
> LSD 25 was ... _*discovered by accident*_ ... by our friend Hoffman ...
> Then synthesized and sold to Sandoz.
> I am not suggesting that ergot = lysergic acid diethylamide ...*
> ...


hoffman didnt originally synthesis it he was just sloppy in his lab technique and got it on his skin and "discovered" its properties. 

burial bit to dark for me like me dark with a beat 

[youtube]wZDiTJQQu3s[/youtube]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jul 5, 2011)

Ginja .... DO YOU LIQUID POP or Flow ... when you dance ?
Cause I am old school ... hard core ... and nothing BUT in movement ...
So I understand YOUr need for space ..... as we share same sentiments and purpose ... WHEN WE MOVE !

Brother ... now I wanna ... hit the clubs with YOU and TENNER !
Wonder if HE knows how to move ?
LIQUID just comes OUT under the right sonic frequencies ...
And Burial does IT !

[video=youtube;mB1Gwir2l_g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mB1Gwir2l_g[/video]

[video=youtube;9uSWfQzjahY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9uSWfQzjahY&feature=related[/video]

ON the _*LEFT *_drugs in the _*RIGHT*_ company I can do this shit for HOURS !
Then I break out DA POI !
And light that shit on FIRE !


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jul 5, 2011)

liquid and poi........im definetly coming to that party puffer.


----------



## Unnk (Jul 5, 2011)

im actually in hte process of training on sock poi lots of thumps... but i realllly wanna invest into a nice poi


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice ... I have some training videos to send YOU ...
Please remind ME ...
Also, best POI is made by the hands of User !
Five minutes on the internet doing research ... and a trip to a local hardware store ... and 10 bucks invested ... gives YOU all required materials ...
But I like to build stuff ... others do not.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 5, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> Ginja .... DO YOU LIQUID POP or Flow ... when you dance ?
> Cause I am old school ... hard core ... and nothing BUT in movement ...
> So I understand YOUr need for space ..... as we share same sentiments and purpose ... WHEN WE MOVE !
> 
> ...


lol your more a dubstep boy theres no flow in dubstep  
i'm more flow but i sneak a fair bit of pop in there been taking lucy and dancing for over a decade now in the right mood i can put anyone to shame 
its all about commitment 
[youtube]6RI9wVgOO1s[/youtube]
theres a moral to that vid


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jul 5, 2011)

Bro I Love Music period ... dubstep is just the latest incarnation ...
I listen to frequencies that move ...
Now I really wanna party with YOU ... not to be put to shame ... cause I am not about that ...
But to blow Minds in Sync with YOU ... as TODAY I AM Voodoo ... and always get the BAG !

[video=youtube;WazjVftN6mo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WazjVftN6mo&feature=related[/video]

Then I Breath, BABY !!

[video=youtube;6_PAHbqq-o4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_PAHbqq-o4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 5, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> Bro I Love Music period ... dubstep is just the latest incarnation ...
> I listen to frequencies that move ...
> Now I really wanna party with YOU ... not to be put to shame ... cause I am not about that ...
> But to blow Minds in Sync with YOU ... as TODAY I AM Voodoo ... and always get the BAG !
> ...



lol dubstep is the one i havent gotten my head round yet
i'd love to go party with you recon it'd be a messy one 

but dont worry any time you see someone giving it large with a BIG SMILE on their face 
and in a glance you both just KNOW 
them im there. Im always there


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 7, 2011)

5mins+ 
[youtube]59Z5h67BViM[/youtube]


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jul 7, 2011)

i fucking love Prodigy.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 8, 2011)

prodigy was about only electrionic music i listened to while growing up untill i found psy 
now electronic is pretty much everything i listen to 
[youtube]6PuOsYOgKXU[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jul 8, 2011)

[youtube]kdjG3cSWTrA[/youtube]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jul 8, 2011)

Yo Ginja ...
Flow and Dub ...
I float to this shit !!

[video=youtube;nfZq-70w0uk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfZq-70w0uk&feature=player_detailpage#t=37s[/video]


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jul 8, 2011)

i hear u ginja. i started out with prodigy and infected mushroom myself. that was until i found goa and psy.


----------



## floridasucks (Jul 13, 2011)

somethin from my area..
http://soundcloud.com/kingbasebetch/slowed-down-lowaletta-n-benny

[youtube]cBpx1pe-dcs[/youtube]
[youtube]2MkZJcrz_LA[/youtube]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jul 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;W3Yr0vVOPg0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3Yr0vVOPg0&feature=related[/video]
........,,,,,....





[video=youtube;TGOPC_4RYDU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGOPC_4RYDU[/video]


----------



## floridasucks (Jul 17, 2011)

tripped on 2c-c yesterday to a bunch of this guys music. amazing times...

[youtube]tZGAMzJYCpY[/youtube]


----------



## razorbackred (Jul 17, 2011)

sound tribe, just a mix of dubstep


----------



## ford442 (Jul 17, 2011)

i have always had acid in mind when i make my music - i've had good reports back from people tripping and listening to my stuff.. 

click on my sig for lots of free tunes!


----------



## hiphip247 (Jul 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;BbL9b0zfiBw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbL9b0zfiBw[/video]


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jul 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;4e6H3bboKKU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4e6H3bboKKU[/video]
MISSING TIME


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Jul 20, 2011)

maybe I missed it but Andy Mckee stuff is excellent
http://youtu.be/bKtadARBiYY
http://youtu.be/Ddn4MGaS3N4
very talented guy. he teamed up with a woodwinds guy, makes incredible stuff.


----------



## ANC (Jul 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;JJYxOFURnHk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJYxOFURnHk[/video]

[video=youtube;8dy_sbAyOFI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dy_sbAyOFI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jul 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;5hjCOM2LAdM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hjCOM2LAdM[/video]
[video=youtube;fS-X5Uu1aC0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fS-X5Uu1aC0&feature=related[/video][video=youtube;44BnoDG5gt0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44BnoDG5gt0&feature=related[/video]

..............


----------



## floridasucks (Jul 24, 2011)

this may be the best music video ever!

[youtube]Bparw9Jo3dk[/youtube]


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Jul 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;EhrBV61E7AQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhrBV61E7AQ[/video]


----------



## ANC (Jul 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;t5xKJ9tFwY0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5xKJ9tFwY0&feature=feedrec_grec_index[/video]


----------



## ANC (Jul 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;HAWASxYXxoY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAWASxYXxoY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Madhatter13 (Jul 26, 2011)

19 year old 101st veteran infantryman here, this is what I had fun with pissing off rednecks in my barracks room. I had a korg, 2 3' marshalls on my corners of the wall, in a small ass space, an overall nice setup, this is what I played to piss those close-minded a**holes off, I smoked in my barracks room, tripped in it, whole 13 yards. The 42'' plasma made the effects nice too. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5EDqQtnRrc


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jul 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;r6yo3gHWNqI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6yo3gHWNqI[/video]


----------



## floridasucks (Jul 30, 2011)

check this out. some local stuff

http://soundcloud.com/lofty305/astral-traveling-for-beginners#new-timed-comment-at-510945


[youtube]kHVv-CuhYZY&NR[/youtube]


----------



## Unnk (Aug 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;KNS6M7au2rg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNS6M7au2rg&feature=fvst[/video]

.... please tell me you guys find this as relevant as i do... lol


and since when did they put hallucinogens in gum i want some!

[video=youtube;XgKn4fuSD1o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgKn4fuSD1o[/video]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Aug 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;MpT-BX_UN0A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpT-BX_UN0A&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;EIoyVQWjBLg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIoyVQWjBLg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 3, 2011)

back to life!!!!!!!


----------



## maganza (Sep 3, 2011)

Sit back, roll one and enjoy

[video=youtube;5hjCOM2LAdM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hjCOM2LAdM[/video]


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;A0kypyGSKsE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0kypyGSKsE[/video]
[video=youtube;AJDolFFndjc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJDolFFndjc[/video]


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 4, 2011)

I see Darth is trying to 'resurrect' the 'good times'.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 4, 2011)

I really dig that orb album feat. david gilmour.

[video=youtube;lRyuWSjS7t8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRyuWSjS7t8[/video]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Sep 28, 2011)

man i had to look threw 7 pages in this thread

[youtube]a0ZvLvmPX-8[/youtube]

if your not dancing by 3 mins in your either on wrong drugs or you take life waaay too seriously


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Sep 28, 2011)

http://youtu.be/4e8Qd81brk0

The bubble doesnt make you but its you that makes the bubble,
And you better try to remember that its in your head.

We live in a bubble baby,
But its not the place to be.
Cause its a place of lies and hype.
Dont believe the bubble cause its nothing but a dream,
And when it blows youll be alone.


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Sep 28, 2011)

anyone who trips will dig this song..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8qhFICsBrA&feature=related


----------



## ginjawarrior (Sep 28, 2011)

[youtube]XoU2kxRmZ9I[/youtube]


----------



## ANC (Oct 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;ZuunY8BTqNs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuunY8BTqNs[/video]


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Oct 7, 2011)

shit was dope ANC, almost gave me goose bumps. Lots of amazing instruments in that video, love the korg, and the bassist has a neat style.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Oct 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;UsD01StUvCo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsD01StUvCo[/video]


----------



## Charlie Who? (Oct 8, 2011)

Pink Floyd. Moody Blues. Cream. The Doors. the Stones.The Beatles White album.

Damn....Im old.

CW


----------



## ANC (Oct 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;52-z7rYyjTU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52-z7rYyjTU[/video]


----------



## ANC (Oct 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;tCnn920H0eI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCnn920H0eI[/video]


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 12, 2017)

https://soundcloud.com/kllsmth/press-up?utm_source=soundcloud&utm_campaign=share&utm_medium=facebook
^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 28, 2017)

this is one of My most favorite songs to trip to. ^


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 28, 2017)

*feel free to share Your favorite trippy tunes !!!!! *


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 29, 2017)

does anyone look at this thread anymore??? this is a freaking gold mine


----------



## Stealthstyle (Jan 30, 2017)

one of my favourite tracks to chill out to and trip.


----------



## Nugachino (Jan 30, 2017)

1200 Micrograms, Infected Mushroom, Daft Punk, Combichrist, Covenant, Swedish House Mafia, DEADMAU5, Gothminister, Grendel, IQON, Knife Party, Modestep, Noisuf-X, Pendulum, Steve Aoki, The Presets, The Prodigy, UKF, Vitalic, VNV Nation, X-Fusion...


----------



## KoSmIcTRaveLer (Jan 31, 2017)

Here is a good broadcaster www.hos.com


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 2, 2017)

*this song sounds SO GOOD on LSD ^*


----------



## Al Kaloid (Feb 3, 2017)

*This may be passe', but so am I...*


----------



## Stealthstyle (Feb 12, 2017)

https://soundcloud.com/hedflux/wanderlust-promo-mix-oct-2013

<iframe width="100%" height="450" scrolling="no" frameborder="no" src="https://w.soundcloud.com/player/?url=https://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/114374799&amp;auto_play=false&amp;hide_related=false&amp;show_comments=true&amp;show_user=true&amp;show_reposts=false&amp;visual=true"></iframe>

Enjoy


----------



## Tom hagen (Mar 19, 2017)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> i was wondering what different kinds of music everyone enjoys while trippin.



Kaytranada glowed up album


----------



## WildCard008 (Apr 5, 2017)

this thread contains so much unique music to trip psychedelics to


----------

